# Planet Ocean 2500 Appreciation Thread



## om3ga_fan

Whilst on vacation in Cancun I thought it would be fun to spin up a thread for the 2500.

We all (at least mostly I think) love the Planet Ocean. And while 2500 v 8500 is sometimes debated and there's all sorts of speculation around what's next for the PO line at Basel 2016, I'm finding newfound appreciation for the original 2500.

So, share a story. Ask a question. And by all means post pics! 

Here's a photo to start. More to follow.










Cheers! I hope everyone is having a great week!!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## whoischich

Love my 2500 XL - classic looks and thinner than the 8500 as well.

I only wish they'd make a clasp with micro adjustments, that would make it perfect for me!


----------



## KayGee

I am biased but I think the 2500 is much better looking than the 8500. I used to lust after the Rolex Submariner but once I tried one on I knew that 40mm was just too small for me. Once I saw the POC XL I had to have one. Now I do. As a matter of fact I just added a polished Steib mesh bracelet but haven't taken any pictures. There are other much better examples on this forum but I'll share this one of my POC 2500 XL


----------



## EPmac

om3ga_fan said:


> Whilst on vacation in Cancun...


:rodekaart Not fair while so many of us are still at work (in the Americas, anyway). I'm jealous. Nice watch, too!


----------



## iinsic

I wrote this paean to the PO 2500 almost four years ago: In Memoriam: Planet Ocean cal. 2500


----------



## Timester

Here was mine, a 2500D XL size. It's now sold though and I have moved on to a 42mm titanium 8500 caliber. I liked this one a lot but I like the 8500 better.


----------



## Split Second

Just can't beat the original PO!


----------



## NMGE17

I didn't take to the PO when it was first released. However it grew on me and is now the one watch I own I would keep if all others had to go.









I've had it on the mesh for most of the time I've owned it. I've just ordered the PloProf clasp to go with the mesh to gain some security and micro adjustment.

Enjoy Cancun and try to relax.

Nigel


----------



## GTTIME

I own two 2500 PO XLs. I couldn't decide between orange and black. I love my black PO it's my first Omega and still my favorite. Recently put it on mesh and love it even more. It's an amazing watch thin, accurate and classic styling.


----------



## mikekilo725

. Mine says hi


----------



## Merv

I got lotza pickchuz.

































































































































Behold the symmetry.

























Behold the rubber.


----------



## Artek

My would say hello but it's currently in for service at Omega. I miss it dearly!


----------



## chi-town.321

PO Orange 2500D.!! En







joy the weekend watch Fam...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

NMGE17 said:


> I didn't take to the PO when it was first released. However it grew on me and is now the one watch I own I would keep if all others had to go.
> 
> View attachment 6862706
> 
> 
> Nigel


That's what I thought too..









And then I bought this:









If I had to make a choice...
The Explorer would stay.


----------



## Erikf1

I will be posting in this thread soon

just give me one, maybe two years tops.

(just picture a 42mm PO 2500D white numerals on bracelet, here)

till then, I'll just enjoy the pics, who knows one of these might be mine some day.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Always wanted one got it this Xmas it's a keeper


----------



## Michael1960

I've had this for almost a year now and still love looking at it (42mm)!


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## Bender.Folder

Just when I was convincing myself moving on to the 8500 model....you guys are mean ! 

My only regret was to get a full black, I often drool on your pics with orange numerals or full orange models. I think thats the only fact that would make me go further but I'm always a bit unsure about orange on long term.

PO was my first 'luxury' watch and automatic item. Goes strong after 7y of ticking and when seeing all your pics it just screams the word 'classic'. The newer one can't pull that sporty look on the diving rubber imho, nor match that deep black bezel.

Warning Pic flood ! Just posting brings back lot of cool memories with this PO on wrist. Guess it was the thread I needed .


----------



## GLB2016

Awesome pics in this thread. Now I want a PO and I want to go to Cancun


----------



## COUPET

Mines a keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Great photos!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Skellig

8 very happy years old now and one major service last October. I will never part with it.


----------



## mesaboogie18

The PO was my dream watch and my first grail. I went back and forth between wanting the 2500 and 8500 before getting a good deal on my 2201.50. I love the classic look and the overall dimensions of this piece. Looks great on metal, leather, nylon, and rubber.


----------



## hbombkid

This was my first higher end watch and bought it in 2011 when my son was born. Ever since then I have definitely got bitten by the watch craze. I have already flipped a couple Rolexes. I plan on letting my son choose what watch he wants in 20 years and he might not chose the PO but it will never be flipped. I need a pic with the bracelet on!!!!


----------



## Buchmann69

I'll play!


----------



## mattya56

Seeing double. Love mine. It's my first "real" watch. The one that started the obsession.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Mine started out as a 2201.51 and I swapped the black bezel out to a new orange one (and bought a new black one that's still in the packaging, and sold the old scratched black one). I don't think I'll ever go back though.

When my son inherits this I'm sure he plans to put the black bezel on it, but until then I'm going to enjoy a dash of color.


----------



## dinexus

2500D here, couldn't agree more that it's the perfect blend of utility and class with the best of old and new from Omega's long history.

Bought it for my 30th, hope to save it for someone special someday.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet




----------



## faiz31887

My 42mm is my daily wear watch. There is no other watch new or used on the market that I like more than this one.


----------



## Artek

Finally picked up my 2500 from service today. And not a second too soon as I was missing not having my precious for few weeks. On the upside it feels like a new watch.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Running mine on a Hirsch today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA




----------



## TSC

Yet to be bettered, IMO. I think it's one of the watches that I can honestly say I won't part with, and that's saying something.

It's also the perfect watch to not have to be a Submariner, if that makes sense?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Artek

The one, the only, PO XL!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

OK doke, original and best on Rockley Beach Barbados pre-swim this morning


----------



## Brookcal

I just got the 2500 back from an Omega boutique mini service, I planned on flipping it (due to some recent acquisitions) but once I saw it on the nato I had to give that a try. I feel like I got a whole new watch.


----------



## Mystro




----------



## prairieoyster

Something the same, but a little different. This thread has reminded me why I bought this watch in the first place.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Wrapping up the trip. The PO has been a fantastic companion throughout.










Perfect for all occasions. I left it on the rubber the entire time. The NATO never came out.

Today we did some shopping for the obligatory souvenirs, etc. Of course we had to stop by the OB. They had a box of NATO straps - lol. What takes weeks / months to get delivered in Denver they have laying around in quantity in Cancun.

I picked up a red strap for my black SMP and black cuff links to give me something new to pair with the SM300 MC.





































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Annnnnd.... Sadly it is time to return.










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> Annnnnd.... Sadly it is time to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I had a blast in Cancun, Playa Del Carmen, and Cozumel for 8 days in 2011, but it was nice to get home on Christmas Eve to celebrate the rest of the holidays. On our trip we had 17 family members together, celebrating the life of my wife's father who'd passed away that year.

It'll be interesting to see how much cultural and weather shock you'll experience upon your return.


----------



## NMGE17

Some of my favourite pictures previously posted on WUS






















































































































Nigel


----------



## NMGE17

ndrewh said:


> this was the watch that got me into this hobby!!
> unfortunately i think the 8500 is much better and more rrefined than the 2500


However many of us don't hence this 'appreciation' thread.

Nigel


----------



## mikekilo725

^mine fully agrees


----------



## GTTIME

ndrewh said:


> this was the watch that got me into this hobby!!
> unfortunately i think the 8500 is much better and more rrefined than the 2500


Yet in the 2500 vs 8500 thread you posted at the same time as this post this:



ndrewh said:


> kind of off topic but the 2254.50 is the nicest seamaster!!


Trying to be contrary?


----------



## avatar1

Well, the 2500 even got her own JB video game...soooo b-)








Blood Stone | Bond Lifestyle


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## LPhiE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sewer

I love this watch on the rubber strap.



mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 6967794


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## nm4710

Love my 2500 PO. Wish the 8500s had the same dimensions and deep black bezel of the 2500. Here's a snap of it at my brother's wedding. The photographers loved the watch lol.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## TobyJC

My contribution. The date is off(havent worn in a month) but I took it today.


----------



## Camera Bill

Love at first sight:


----------



## gippo

:-!


----------



## Artek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

On a Hirsch Accent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Added a second PO 2500 to the collection, the infamous POLMLE - It's as beautiful as my Ti PO8500 LM. With the glossy dial and bezel, I'm not sure I'll ever need wear my SMP Ceramic again. 

Loving the Ceramic dial and Liquid Metal bezel, but I still like the matte black dial and orange bezel on my older PO2500 which I wore all day before the POLMLE showed up.


----------



## ReinhardSA

larryganz said:


> Added a second PO 2500 to the collection, the infamous POLMLE - It's as beautiful as my Ti PO8500 LM. With the glossy dial and bezel, I'm not sure I'll ever need wear my SMP Ceramic again.
> 
> Loving the Ceramic dial and Liquid Metal bezel, but I still like the matte black dial and orange bezel on my older PO2500 which I wore all day before the POLMLE showed up.


Wow, I would say that has to be a bit of a grail for me.

Superb looking watch, congrats!


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> Added a second PO 2500 to the collection, the infamous POLMLE - It's as beautiful as my Ti PO8500 LM. With the glossy dial and bezel, I'm not sure I'll ever need wear my SMP Ceramic again.
> 
> Loving the Ceramic dial and Liquid Metal bezel, but I still like the matte black dial and orange bezel on my older PO2500 which I wore all day before the POLMLE showed up.


Congratulations on an outstanding acquisition! That one has been on my list for a while.

Looks fantastic. Keep us posted on how you like it, how it does, etc.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Since I just added a 2500 PO in 42mm...posting a few pics for fun























































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## SynMike




----------



## inLine4




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Gman06880

I'm going back to 2500 from the 8500...it a real classic with perfect dimensions for me. This thread has made up my mind!!! Thanks all...


----------



## Split Second

Gman06880 said:


> I'm going back to 2500 from the 8500...it a real classic with perfect dimensions for me. This thread has made up my mind!!! Thanks all...


Just can't beat the original PO.


----------



## billyp7718

I loved my 2500 PO. Even though I upgraded to the 8500 42mm and a 40mm sub, the 2500 42mm is a really beautifully proportioned watch with a classic design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolemega

billyp7718 said:


> I loved my 2500 PO. Even though I upgraded to the 8500 42mm and a 40mm sub, the 2500 42mm is a really beautifully proportioned watch with a classic design
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologize if this has been mentioned before, but what are the exact case thicknesses for the 2500 and 8500? Also, are there any 42mm Planet Ocean models with the silicon balance spring?


----------



## choppit

I have the same one as above and I really like it.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Rolemega said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned before, but what are the exact case thicknesses for the 2500 and 8500? Also, are there any 42mm Planet Ocean models with the silicon balance spring?


Case Height
PO2500 
42mm -- 14.2mm
45.5mm -- 15.5mm

PO8500
42mm -- 15.7mm
45.5mm -- 16.5mm

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## billyp7718

Rolemega said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned before, but what are the exact case thicknesses for the 2500 and 8500? Also, are there any 42mm Planet Ocean models with the silicon balance spring?


I don't recall the difference in case thickness but it is noticeable. The 8500 42mm uses the silicone balance Spring.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolemega

billyp7718 said:


> I don't recall the difference in case thickness but it is noticeable. The 8500 42mm uses the silicone balance Spring.


I think the 8500 is the winner for me then. There seems to be a lot of people with both generations. Has anyone noticed a difference between the two models with the sensitivity of being magnetized?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Rolemega said:


> I think the 8500 is the winner for me then. There seems to be a lot of people with both generations. Has anyone noticed a difference between the two models with the sensitivity of being magnetized?


No issues for me

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Bender.Folder

Not trying to sound disrespectful but lets stick to the 2500 love. There are other threads to discuss thickness and 8500PO features. 

The best remains the LMLE imho . Best of both world.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Bender.Folder said:


> Not trying to sound disrespectful but lets stick to the 2500 love. There are other threads to discuss thickness and 8500PO features.
> 
> The best remains the LMLE imho . Best of both world.


I'd love to see some side by side photos of the PO LM LE 2500 with a regular 1st gen PO2500

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## rst1121

Here's min on Nato


----------



## TSC

om3ga_fan said:


> I'd love to see some side by side photos of the PO LM LE 2500 with a regular 1st gen PO2500


----------



## rst1121

TSC said:


>


Any chance you can post another pic of the pair with both front view of the dials?

Great pair! Thanks for postin!


----------



## om3ga_fan

TSC said:


>


Fantastic - thank you!!


----------



## Bender.Folder

That LMLE has everything. The non bulky hands nor case, LMetal dial and bezel , applied numerals and indexes, and the rather acceptable thickness. Retrofit the adjustable clasp and its the almost ultimate PO to me.


----------



## rst1121

Bender.Folder said:


> That LMLE has everything. The non bulky hands nor case, LMetal dial and bezel , applied numerals and indexes, and the rather acceptable thickness. Retrofit the adjustable clasp and its the almost ultimate PO to me.


Can you elaborate on adjustable clasp? Thanks!


----------



## mikekilo725

Omega recently released a clasp that allows micro adjustments by ratcheting. Standard on the 300 MC but will fit the 8500. Didn't think you could use it on the 2500 because of the fact that the 2500 bracelet uses puns and not screws to hold the links together


----------



## DocJekl

rst1121 said:


> Can you elaborate on adjustable clasp? Thanks!





mikekilo725 said:


> Omega recently released a clasp that allows micro adjustments by ratcheting. Standard on the 300 MC but will fit the 8500. Didn't think you could use it on the 2500 because of the fact that the 2500 bracelet uses puns and not screws to hold the links together


rst1121, only for the screw type bracelets of the SMPc and PO 8500. The older pin and bushing linked bracelets can NOT accept the newer SM300MC and Speedy Mk2 clasps.

[edit for auto correct changing the entire meaning of my post - "NOT" got left out!]


----------



## billyp7718

rst1121 said:


> Here's min on Nato
> 
> View attachment 7574002


The best strap for this watch imo


----------



## Bender.Folder

I indeed meant 'if' the ratcheting clasp could be retrofited it would be awesome.


----------



## yuk0nxl1

You know I am really starting to hate this thread. Omega has had my PO 2500 since November and seeing all of these pictures are making me miss it even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

The 2500 was my first PO. Since then, I have owned 4 different 8500s. This just came last night. Pumped to have my favorite Planet Ocean back in the rotation!


----------



## om3ga_fan

yuk0nxl1 said:


> You know I am really starting to hate this thread. Omega has had my PO 2500 since November and seeing all of these pictures are making me miss it even more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


November? What happened?


----------



## Moswissa

I love the size of the 2500. I had to get the 8500 tho cuz I love display backs especially since the coaxial looks nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## GTTIME

Currently in Monterey with the family


----------



## choppit

This is what my PO looks like at work.


----------



## SoybeanWatches

Although the ship has sailed, I really loved my PO 2500 XL. Bon Voyage


----------



## TeeRite

I got this one last month and think its great!


----------



## om3ga_fan

New combo on 2201.50. Originally this strap was earmarked for my SMP in black - which is a great combo. I've been wondering how this would look on my PO and decided to give it a try today. I really like it.

Before 









After













































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Del

PO 2500 a true classic already. Looks great on bracelet, and the straps in this thread.


----------



## masbret

Stop it! Now I want one!


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## om3ga_fan

Yesterday's splash on the 'Deep Black' PO's makes me appreciate Generation 1 all the more.




























Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## MikeCfromLI

My fav


----------



## om3ga_fan

MikeCfromLI said:


> My fav


That orange seriously pops - very nice.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## andygog

I bought my PO 2500 about six months ago. It was a toss up between that and a speedy pro. I decided the speedy was just out of my price range and found a nice 2500. About two months later I saw a new speedy pro for about the same price. Quickly pulled the trigger, deciding to sell the PO to cover the cost.

As soon as I took the pics to list it, I knew I couldn't sell it. Even turned down some good offers.










Kept the speedy too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

andygog said:


> I bought my PO 2500 about six months ago. It was a toss up between that and a speedy pro. I decided the speedy was just out of my price range and found a nice 2500. About two months later I saw a new speedy pro for about the same price. Quickly pulled the trigger, deciding to sell the PO to cover the cost.
> 
> As soon as I took the pics to list it, I knew I couldn't sell it. Even turned down some good offers.
> 
> Kept the speedy too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like you have a dynamic duo! To me the PO 2500 feels like what I think the original 300 used to be back in the day. A great looking workhorse that dresses up and down; destined to be a classic if it isn't already.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Mirabello1

I posted so many times in the past "never sell the PO" and then I sold my 2500. Ugggg What a mistake! ! I need to get another one

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikinguy

I happen to have one up on the sales forum.


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## andygog

The PO is currently getting far more wrist time. Its on Omega-esque rubber at the moment but I'm thinking of trying a Hirsch pure after seeing a picture around here somewhere.

Still love strapping the speedy on when it comes out of the box too.


----------



## Camera Bill

Yeah, we know what's up.


----------



## Mirabello1

Damn this thread is gonna cost me money !!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## calv1n

With it's younger brother


----------



## Muddy250

andygog said:


> The PO is currently getting far more wrist time. Its on Omega-esque rubber at the moment but I'm thinking of trying a Hirsch pure after seeing a picture around here somewhere.
> 
> Still love strapping the speedy on when it comes out of the box too.


It's a nice strap option. Very comfortable.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sticking with SS today. Planning to switch over to the 45.5mm for the weekend - it's currently on the old Omega rubber dive strap.










Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## TimeOffBlue

In a monogamous relationship with PO 2500 as 'the daily' for past 9 years... Have acquired other watches in the interim but this remains the daily that will never be flipped. 

Nothing comes close in world of diver.


----------



## jpm7791

Here's mine proving the versatility of the PO. In the Cayman Islands for my honeymoon in April! That's an Eagle Ray in the background of one, and a cold brew in the other. Mine's the 42mm 2500d. Love it. Most versatile watch I own. Almost always take it when I travel. Last one is OEM rubber strap with deployant for the summer.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## DocJekl

A shot of my PO 2500 LM LE


----------



## calv1n

TimeOffBlue said:


> In a monogamous relationship with PO 2500 as 'the daily' for past 9 years... Have acquired other watches in the interim but this remains the daily that will never be flipped.
> 
> Nothing comes close in world of diver.
> View attachment 8464114


I envy your commitment and loyalty - if I could be faithful to one watch it may well be this one


----------



## goatgibson




----------



## hoppes-no9

Finally got an OEM clasp for this aftermarket strap. Much better.


----------



## Morrisdog

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from a tiny keyboard


great watch and good taste in scotch.. Love the balvenie


----------



## DocJekl

Still wearing it today...


----------



## Zavato

I used to have a PO 2500, but I sold it. I found the watch heavy and uncomfortable to wear. Great looking watch, and until it died (serviced under warranty) it kept great time. Kept great time after it was repaired also.


----------



## Jason504

My first Omega have had it for about 2 weeks... Love it can't stop wearing it...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Zavato said:


> I used to have a PO 2500, but I sold it. I found the watch heavy and uncomfortable to wear. Great looking watch, and until it died (serviced under warranty) it kept great time. Kept great time after it was repaired also.


???


----------



## RDK

Jason504 said:


> My first Omega have had it for about 2 weeks... Love it can't stop wearing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I put mine (2500D XL) up for sale on a Dutch forum two weeks ago..

Back on the wrist now, it's here to stay in rotation with my Explorer ;-)








.

I think I saved myself from making a big mistake..


----------



## Jason504

RDK said:


> I put mine (2500D XL) up for sale on a Dutch forum two weeks ago..
> 
> Back on the wrist now, it's here to stay in rotation with my Explorer ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think I saved myself from making a big mistake..


You sure did because it is a great watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Photon

Just arrived. 42mm 2500D!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Adding a few shots taken with a new macro lens for my iP6s...























































Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Jason504

I appreciate my 2500 xl every day.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010

If anyone is looking to move a 42mm orange bezel, shoot me a PM. I'd love to add one to my rotation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Jason504

pepcr1 said:


>


I don't like nato straps but this one would look good with my orange PO xl. Nice strap..... I never thought I would say that.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## endotreated




----------



## Rahul718

Hey all,

I'm in the process of joining the PO2500 club. I currently have 2 PO8500s and was determined to track down a 42mm PO2500d version. I found one through one of our forum sponsors here. Apparently it's been very lightly used and comes with all paperwork and boxes. The only "issue" is that the red dot is missing, which bothered me at first but I soon got over it. 

There's a 5 day return policy if I'm not happy with the watch. So that's reassuring. Is there anything I should do within the 5 day period to ensure it's worth keeping? I was thinking taking it to Omega in NYC and having them do a diagnostic. The fact that the red dot is missing makes me paranoid that an unqualified person maybe did a service on it or tampered with it. Should I just go ahead and have Omega do a full service even if it's running great and keeping good time? I feel like this would be similar to starting fresh with a new watch and I'd know exactly what's done. Since it's a watch I don't plan on selling, I wouldn't mind doing this.

What else should I check while I have the watch during the 5 day return period?

PS...I don't have the watch yet. It should come tomorrow


----------



## om3ga_fan

My two cents... Do you trust the seller? As the seller is a forum sponsor I've got to believe you're 100% ok. That said I'd recommend a service anyway as a best practice. 


Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## TSC

Did you not ask why or doesn't the seller know. In some cases those red dots wear off without being touched. Are they still replaced with blue dots after a service? How old is it. 

And can you swim? If you can afford it, and it gives you peace of mind then get it serviced.


----------



## Rahul718

om3ga_fan said:


> My two cents... Do you trust the seller? As the seller is a forum sponsor I've got to believe you're 100% ok. That said I'd recommend a service anyway as a best practice.
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard





TSC said:


> Did you not ask why or doesn't the seller know. In some cases those red dots wear off without being touched. Are they still replaced with blue dots after a service? How old is it.
> 
> And can you swim? If you can afford it, and it gives you peace of mind then get it serviced.


A lot of times when dealers get these in to resell, they don't know the previous history. This is the case here. The vendor's best guess was that it was not opened for service, but rather someone opened it to authenticate the piece. I guess a fresh service by Omega wouldn't hurt. This was I'll know exactly what was done and who did it.

Watch should be delivered today. Will post pics here later.


----------



## thirty8street

I definitely miss mine. Long story but flipped it with dealer for AT. I will probably circle back at some point and get it again or the ceramic version....


----------



## TSC

Rahul718 said:


> A lot of times when dealers get these in to resell, they don't know the previous history. This is the case here. The vendor's best guess was that it was not opened for service, but rather someone opened it to authenticate the piece. I guess a fresh service by Omega wouldn't hurt. This was I'll know exactly what was done and who did it.
> 
> Watch should be delivered today. Will post pics here later.


Yeh, if he's not aware of the history, which is pretty normal, it could wear off. I'm pretty sure mine did before it's service. Whatever, the blue dot is gone now too. Out of interest, why 2 x 8500? Different sizes, or colours?


----------



## Rahul718

TSC said:


> Yeh, if he's not aware of the history, which is pretty normal, it could wear off. I'm pretty sure mine did before it's service. Whatever, the blue dot is gone now too. Out of interest, why 2 x 8500? Different sizes, or colours?


Yessir. Of the 2 8500s, one is black and one is orange and the incoming one is a 2500d with black dial and non-orange numberals. I think I have a unhealthy love for POs. The money I spent on this latest 2500d was supposed to be for a Speedmaster Pro but I just couldn't find myself loving that watch yet. Maybe in time it'll grow me on. But I'm not one to get a watch just because everyone else loves it.


----------



## TSC

The PO is addictive. I've resisted any of the 8500, but may not be able to hold out for much longer... Awaiting the new collection, which I'm not overly keen on, but I would still be interested to see them, in case they've held back something that isn't Fisher Price-esque... And I've just noticed your signature! Sorry about that. I didn't see it when I asked the question.


----------



## Muddy250




----------



## Rahul718

PO2500d 42mm was delivered today. Here's a pic with its siblings


----------



## stockjock1975




----------



## hoppes-no9

stockjock1975 said:


>


Did you even read the thread title?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Just to get us back on track










Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## notloc08

The PO2500 is one of my absolute favorites. It is as close to perfectly done as I think it ever gets in the watch industry. The dial, bezel, case, and bracelet all just flow together. Much smoother looking than most other comparable divers, can dress up or dress down, etc., etc. I think it's extremely underrated and punches well above its weight still to this day. I briefly considered a PO8500 but really liked the thinner case and features on the PO2500 42mm in particular. Bought it for a great deal second hand and the rest is history! I don't think I'll ever sell mine


----------



## Rahul718

Very happy with my new purchase shown a few posts above. It's running about +1 sec per day, which I think is fantastic and is only very slightly better than my PO8500. Since I bought this watch second hand, I brought it to the Omega boutique in NYC over the weekend and asked them do perform a complimentary evaluation and they said the watch is performing great and doesn't need a service in the immediate future. This is going to replace my SMPc that I bought new and that's only been worn less than 5 times. I'm going to surprise my dad and give it to him.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I love this watch!









Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Ugh man, I'm currently in quite a dilemma... I bought a 42mm 2500 to accompany my XL 2500, but I don't even wear the 42mm  I guess I sell the little one, and keep the fat one? Or do I lose so much weight that the 42 doesn't look too small on my wrist?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Ugh man, I'm currently in quite a dilemma... I bought a 42mm 2500 to accompany my XL 2500, but I don't even wear the 42mm  I guess I sell the little one, and keep the fat one? Or do I lose so much weight that the 42 doesn't look too small on my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 42mm looked massive on my 6.75" wrist until I put on the XL. The 45mm looks like I'm wearing a dinner plate.

You should try wearing the 42mm for a few days and it won't look so small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Ugh man, I'm currently in quite a dilemma... I bought a 42mm 2500 to accompany my XL 2500, but I don't even wear the 42mm  I guess I sell the little one, and keep the fat one? Or do I lose so much weight that the 42 doesn't look too small on my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny - I keep my 45.5 2500 on the same rubber strap. My 42mm stays on the steel.

What's your wrist size? Mine 7" and at the outset I thought my 42 looked too small but really it now feels spot on.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## benvh

Congrats! Nothing but good things to say about the NYC boutique. I bought my 42mm 2500d off the forums here and it came with a strap. I ended up ordering a bracelet from Ofrei and when it arrived, took it to the boutique to get sized. They were extremely nice, got it sized for me quickly and were very accommodating. Looking forward to stopping by next time I'm in town.

Hard to believe that was almost four years ago, now that I think about it. Still love the watch!

Ben



Rahul718 said:


> Very happy with my new purchase shown a few posts above. It's running about +1 sec per day, which I think is fantastic and is only very slightly better than my PO8500. Since I bought this watch second hand, I brought it to the Omega boutique in NYC over the weekend and asked them do perform a complimentary evaluation and they said the watch is performing great and doesn't need a service in the immediate future. This is going to replace my SMPc that I bought new and that's only been worn less than 5 times. I'm going to surprise my dad and give it to him.


----------



## jpm7791

Wore mine on my honeymoon in Grand Cayman. Looks just as nice at a nice dinner in a suit as it does under 30 feet (or more) of ocean water. Boardroom or beach. It's my ultimate travel watch.


----------



## om3ga_fan

jpm7791 said:


> Wore mine on my honeymoon in Grand Cayman. Looks just as nice at a nice dinner in a suit as it does under 30 feet (or more) of ocean water. Boardroom or beach. It's my ultimate travel watch.
> View attachment 8814242
> View attachment 8814266
> View attachment 8814282
> View attachment 8814298
> View attachment 8814314


Love it! Any photos with more formal attire? I do my 42mm with business attire. The XL on rubber for casual/fun/vaca. The 2500 is such a versatile and fantastic modern diver that evokes a classic feel.



















Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## ssada416

om3ga_fan said:


> I love this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


Perfect match with suit!


----------



## om3ga_fan

ssada416 said:


> Perfect match with suit!


Thanks! I have to be honest - I struggle between the 300MC and the PO 2500 42mm with suits. Lately the PO has been winning.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## jpm7791

No, but I think it would look great even with a tux, given the black dial.


----------



## Merv

If I'm wearing a grey suit and white shirt the PO 2500 (2201.50) is usually my go to option.


----------



## mato123

Great watch. I've owned mine for 6 years, overall it's 9 years old. It had a big service at Omega year and a half ago. It's interesting to see how many of you prefer XL size. Mine is 42 mm and it fits perfectly my almost 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Muddy250




----------



## Merv

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from a tiny keyboard


This pic doesn't particularly feature any great detail of the watch, but it's still such an awesome shot. Really like it.....it's one of those 'life is good' pics. :-!


----------



## Baz44

Water shot in the hot tub

Cheers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

I love how the PO picks up some nice lume after a short walk outside










Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## TSC

They really do, 8 years on and mine still lights up after a second of daylight.

The blue of the LMPO never lit up as much. Maybe the green is stronger? 
What's the blue like on your 8500 PO in comparison, not as strong?


----------



## TSC

P.S.
They could so lose that 'He' valve.


----------



## msp1518

Bought mine NEW from Govberg two weeks ago. LOVE IT! Currently on a Nato strap. |>


----------



## om3ga_fan

TSC said:


> They really do, 8 years on and mine still lights up after a second of daylight.
> 
> The blue of the LMPO never lit up as much. Maybe the green is stronger?
> What's the blue like on your 8500 PO in comparison, not as strong?


My 8500 lume - and 300MC lume - is not nearly as good as my 2500 PO's.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## TSC

Never owned an 8500 but the POLM is blue and that never shined out like the standard 2500 unless it was artificially shown light. I reckon the blues are just not as strong. People say the Subs don't glow like the PO does. Also blue


----------



## andygog

Looking back over this thread because I'm experiencing a semi-regular "shall I sell my two Omegas and buy a Rolex".


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## rst1121

One of my fav piece.

Also, i have a brand new one that im looking to sell (not the one pictured). PM me if interested.


----------



## TSC

andygog said:


> Looking back over this thread because I'm experiencing a semi-regular "shall I sell my two Omegas and buy a Rolex".


A common calling.... but you'd probably regret it. I have owned the PO for 8 years now and would find it very hard to sell. I really like the Sub, but I just couldn't buy the new one. It's just so flashy I'd feel wrong wearing it. That is out of no loyalty to OMEGA either. It's just something I've always felt, and have always wanted to buy one, but I always stop myself and strap on the PO instead without any worries whatsoever.


----------



## rst1121

andygog said:


> Looking back over this thread because I'm experiencing a semi-regular "shall I sell my two Omegas and buy a Rolex".


I have both brands and have the Sub C. As much as I like Rolex, I wouldn't. They are different watches. Which Rolex are you looking at?


----------



## up1911fan

Taking a break from the bracelet to give the rubber a try.


----------



## DocJekl

rst1121 said:


> View attachment 8924442
> 
> 
> One of my fav piece.
> 
> Also, i have a brand new one that im looking to sell (not the one pictured). PM me if interested.


PM Sent, so maybe we could figure something out.


----------



## andygog

I'm looking a new sub (no date), but I'm very unlikely to do it. Not least because I'd have to sell my speedy too. I'll probably end up taking my PO to a Rolex dealer sometime, just to compare. Then I expect I'll stick with the PO, or just wait until some unexpected funds turn up and add the sub to my collection.


----------



## TSC

Don't compare it, Initially, lining up the 2500 next to the glossiness of the Sub C will make it look flat, under the trickery of the lights in a jewellery store. It's a given. Gets you every time! Seriously though, you'll always hanker after the Sub. I still do on occasion. But I know I won't wear it much, so will probably never bother. If a pristine older one comes up and I'm in the money, I may go there, but not as bothered as I was


----------



## andygog

You're right, I probably will always hanker after the sub but it would have to be pretty special for me to give up the two Omegas. I tried to sell the PO to pay for the speedy and I couldn't do that!


----------



## mjoranga

I'll soon be a part of this thread 😉😊 finally got my very first PO 2500 and should be with Me by Monday 😀

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## markrfc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

For those of You who probably own both 42 and 45mm 2500 PO, which one do You Prefer? I had the chance to try them both but not side by side and I've decided that 45 was my choice as I find the 42mm even smaller than my 2254 which according to the specs is 41.5mm 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Let's appreciate this one...


----------



## mjoranga

I'll be having this by Monday and really excited.









Not my picture and hope the OP doesn't mind but it's the actual watch.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

mjoranga said:


> For those of You who probably own both 42 and 45mm 2500 PO, which one do You Prefer? I had the chance to try them both but not side by side and I've decided that 45 was my choice as I find the 42mm even smaller than my 2254 which according to the specs is 41.5mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I had both but recently sold my 42mm because I just didn't like the small size. It didn't look bad, but I find the 45.5 to be much better proportioned and not as puck-shaped, as in a little too thick for its width. Plus, my XL is much newer and doesn't have as faded a dial as the 42. They're both great, but I gotta say, I enjoy the big size a lot more  I'm thinking I might get a Tudor Black Bay to have something a little dressier, but my XL is not going anywhere 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Jefferson Overlin said:


> I had both but recently sold my 42mm because I just didn't like the small size. It didn't look bad, but I find the 45.5 to be much better proportioned and not as puck-shaped, as in a little too thick for its width. Plus, my XL is much newer and doesn't have as faded a dial as the 42. They're both great, but I gotta say, I enjoy the big size a lot more  I'm thinking I might get a Tudor Black Bay to have something a little dressier, but my XL is not going anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice and such a very helpful advice, Can I ask what's your wrist size please?


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

mjoranga said:


> Nice and such a very helpful advice, Can I ask what's your wrist size please?


My wrist is about 7.3 inches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Jefferson Overlin said:


> My wrist is about 7.3 inches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No wonder it looks so perfect on You Mate... I only have 6.5 but pretty flat, fingers cross I can pull it off.


----------



## TSC

This is a weird one for me, the first time the 2500 has been off my wrist for a full week in 8 years, in favour of the 8500, apart from the servicing month....
Still a cracker though...


----------



## TSC

mjoranga said:


> For those of You who probably own both 42 and 45mm 2500 PO, which one do You Prefer? I had the chance to try them both but not side by side and I've decided that 45 was my choice as I find the 42mm even smaller than my 2254 which according to the specs is 41.5mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I'll be honest with you, I've never looked at the 42 and ever thought, 'small'. I'm a couple of mm under 7inch wrist, but I've also not seen a huge difference when I put the 45 on either. You will love either one though once you've got used to wearing it.


----------



## Moswissa

I just bought a black bezel for my orange PO and thinking about swapping it. Do you guys think it would look weird since the numbers will still be orange?
I put the bezel over the watch to see and it looks super awkward. I think I'll need to get used to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Moswissa said:


> I just bought a black bezel for my orange PO and thinking about swapping it. Do you guys think it would look weird since the numbers will still be orange?
> I put the bezel over the watch to see and it looks super awkward. I think I'll need to get used to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it will look good, I've seen loads of the same combination and I like it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike

Moswissa said:


> I just bought a black bezel for my orange PO and thinking about swapping it. Do you guys think it would look weird since the numbers will still be orange?
> I put the bezel over the watch to see and it looks super awkward. I think I'll need to get used to it.


I'm pretty sure Omega used to ship that exact combination in the 2500 series. EDIT: Yes They Did:
https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/planet-ocean/22015100/

I bought the black on black model. But I liked all the 2500 combinations.
You will get used to it. A strap with a bit of orange like this one completes it. But I think it's okay on others, too.


----------



## Moswissa

Thanks! I think it will look better ones it's actually installed. I just simply laid it over my PO just to see and there was a tiny bit of orange still showing, so maybe that's why. For now I'm worried about the install. I'm taking it to a jeweler who claims he specializes in watches. Old grumpy guy, he kinda got offended when I was explaining to him how it's done and said "do it yourself if it's easy". Anyways, I just don't want my watch to get scratched up. Omega boutique refused to put it on so I'm on my own. An suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Moswissa said:


> Thanks! I think it will look better ones it's actually installed. I just simply laid it over my PO just to see and there was a tiny bit of orange still showing, so maybe that's why. For now I'm worried about the install. I'm taking it to a jeweler who claims he specializes in watches. Old grumpy guy, he kinda got offended when I was explaining to him how it's done and said "do it yourself if it's easy". Anyways, I just don't want my watch to get scratched up. Omega boutique refused to put it on so I'm on my own. An suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aha, fingers cross He knows what He's doing and got the tools for it... Otherwise I wouldn't let Him touch my watch...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Moswissa said:


> I just bought a black bezel for my orange PO and thinking about swapping it. Do you guys think it would look weird since the numbers will still be orange?
> I put the bezel over the watch to see and it looks super awkward. I think I'll need to get used to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a model that came that way


----------



## GTTIME

Even with my be Ti 8500 the 2500 is still the king! Thin and flat it's a beautiful watch!!!


----------



## GTTIME

Moswissa said:


> Thanks! I think it will look better ones it's actually installed. I just simply laid it over my PO just to see and there was a tiny bit of orange still showing, so maybe that's why. For now I'm worried about the install. I'm taking it to a jeweler who claims he specializes in watches. Old grumpy guy, he kinda got offended when I was explaining to him how it's done and said "do it yourself if it's easy". Anyways, I just don't want my watch to get scratched up. Omega boutique refused to put it on so I'm on my own. An suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As has been said this was an Omega tweener model between the orange and the black. It looks great.

I like the black and orange so much I own both!

As for the grumpy guy his attitude stinks so if he is good go for it but if is unknown I'd keep looking.


----------



## mjoranga

Here's the watch and sorry for very late posting as I'm currently on holiday...



















Currently on aftermarket strap but will try to get the one with deployant when I'm back from Holiday.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moswissa

GTTIME said:


> As has been said this was an Omega tweener model between the orange and the black. It looks great.
> 
> I like the black and orange so much I own both!
> 
> As for the grumpy guy his attitude stinks so if he is good go for it but if is unknown I'd keep looking.


Well he wants me to bring it in so he can look at it. I know the bezel is a PITA to pry off especially since this is a newer watch. (Forgot to mention I it's an 8500). I just down want any scratches. He does do custom jewelry and he's very hands on. He's cleaned and repaired my wife's jewelry with no companies. I always see at least 2 guys working in the back. I'll try to keep looking but no one except for omega carries that specialized bezel removal tool. Even the watch maker at omega told me it's a pain to remove the bezel even with the right tools

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

mjoranga said:


> Here's the watch and sorry for very late posting as I'm currently on holiday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on aftermarket strap but will try to get the one with deployant when I'm back from Holiday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The strap looks nice, do you have the details ? Any feedback on it ? Why are you planning to change ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Moswissa said:


> (Forgot to mention I it's an 8500).


Hmmm... Well that pretty much makes this the perfect thread to post your question in.

How did you source the new bezel?


----------



## mjoranga

tbensous said:


> The strap looks nice, do you have the details ? Any feedback on it ? Why are you planning to change ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good and pretty sturdy which means it needs a little breaking in... I've msg You the details about the strap Mate...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

mjoranga said:


> It's good and pretty sturdy which means it needs a little breaking in... I've msg You the details about the strap Mate...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Moswissa said:


> I just bought a black bezel for my orange PO and thinking about swapping it. Do you guys think it would look weird since the numbers will still be orange?
> I put the bezel over the watch to see and it looks super awkward. I think I'll need to get used to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 2201.51 comes with orange numbers and black bezel and looks fine. I put the orange bezel on mine 2-3 years ago, and I like it better that way.


----------



## Moswissa

So here is my watch with the black bezel. Please note that the insert isn't installed, I just put it over my orange bezel. This is aftermarket but look so fine. My only concern is that you can still see some orange so I'm worried about the sizing but maybe that's because it's not fully installed into the bezel as it should be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Moswissa said:


> So here is my watch with the black bezel. Please note that the insert isn't installed, I just put it over my orange bezel. This is aftermarket but look so fine. My only concern is that you can still see some orange so I'm worried about the sizing but maybe that's because it's not fully installed into the bezel as it should be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aftermarket Bezels usually comes with a crap Lume pip. I hope yours are not unless You're not bother with the Lume pip function.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moswissa

mjoranga said:


> Aftermarket Bezels usually comes with a crap Lume pip. I hope yours are not unless You're not bother with the Lume pip function.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


This one is fine. Can't complain for $16. I started using this watch as a back up bottom timer when scuba diving so it should bother me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Moswissa said:


> This one is fine. Can't complain for $16. I started using this watch as a back up bottom timer when scuba diving so it should bother me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good to know Mate. As long as the Lume is visible then should be fine. Just find someone who can install it for You using the right tools ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

mjoranga said:


> Aftermarket Bezels usually comes with a crap Lume pip. I hope yours are not unless You're not bother with the Lume pip function.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


It looks aftermarket to me, being set too low and maybe too large vs my PO 2500 black bezel. I'm also not sure an aluminum bezel insert made for PO 2500 will fit correctly inside the PO 8500 bezel ring.

On a positive note for moswissa, I've seen replica bezels that had the right size, placement, and good brightness and duration of the lume in the pip, so if it is aftermarket it might function just fine, if it fits.

Personally, I would leave the watch alone with the orange bezel and stay original.

[edit - I took too long to finish my post by checking my black bezel before hitting submit button, and mowissa posted in the meantime]


----------



## Moswissa

DocJekl said:


> It looks aftermarket to me, being set too low and maybe too large vs my PO 2500 black bezel. I'm also not sure an aluminum bezel insert made for PO 2500 will fit correctly inside the PO 8500 bezel ring.
> 
> On a positive note for moswissa, I've seen replica bezels that had the right size, placement, and good brightness and duration of the lume in the pip, so if it is aftermarket it might function just fine, if it fits.
> 
> Personally, I would leave the watch alone with the orange bezel and stay original.
> 
> [edit - I took too long to finish my post by checking my black bezel before hitting submit button, and mowissa posted in the meantime]


Yes I understand that it's better to keep the watch original. Don't get me wrong I love the orange. It was actually one of the main reasons I bought this watch. The thing is I feel like this orange screams way too much especially with short sleeves. I want to be able to switch it up. Makes me feel like I bought a new watch lol

I need to find out if this bezel is made for the 2500 or 8500. I thought it would be the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Moswissa said:


> Yes I understand that it's better to keep the watch original. Don't get me wrong I love the orange. It was actually one of the main reasons I bought this watch. The thing is I feel like this orange screams way too much especially with short sleeves. I want to be able to switch it up. Makes me feel like I bought a new watch lol
> 
> I need to find out if this bezel is made for the 2500 or 8500. I thought it would be the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the 8500 comes with either a ceramic matte black bezel, or the orange aluminum insert, and black aluminum isn't one of the factory choices. But I suppose someone could have made the insert to the same specs as the original orange aluminum despite the wrong placement for the bezel lume pip.


----------



## Moswissa

DocJekl said:


> Well, the 8500 comes with either a ceramic matte black bezel, or the orange aluminum insert, and black aluminum isn't one of the factory choices. But I suppose someone could have made the insert to the same specs as the original orange aluminum despite the wrong placement for the bezel lume pip.


Well I bought this from eBay. The description says it's a direct fit for the 42mm not the 45.4. It does not specify whether it's for the 2500 or the 8500 but it should have the same dimensions correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Moswissa said:


> Well I bought this from eBay. The description says it's a direct fit for the 42mm not the 45.4. It does not specify whether it's for the 2500 or the 8500 but it should have the same dimensions correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt they have the same dimension Mate... Happy to be corrected thou?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moswissa

mjoranga said:


> I doubt they have the same dimension Mate... Happy to be corrected thou
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Well that's not good. I guess I'm out of luck because I cannot find any aftermarket bezel inserts made for the 8500. In fact, it seems like the never list which model it's for other than the size 42mm or 55mm. I'll let you guys know. If it doesn't fit, I'm still winning. I love my orange PO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Generally after markets will fit it just depends on the fit. Original omega bezel inserts are held by precise engineering and pressure fit only. Some after markets do not do the same and need a little glue which may screw you if you want to change back. If you want to swap 2500 with 8500 bezel inserts again some on here proved it is possible but that was OEM with OEM.

Also you have to apply a fair amount of pressure to remove from bezel ring and some have been known to buckle the insert so be careful.

Personally I would pay the cash and buy OEM bezel complete for 2500 and just swap bezels over making the swap back easier - but each to his own if you are willing to accept the risks.

Cheers 




The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Moswissa

Baz44 said:


> Generally after markets will fit it just depends on the fit. Original omega bezel inserts are held by precise engineering and pressure fit only. Some after markets do not do the same and need a little glue which may screw you if you want to change back. If you want to swap 2500 with 8500 bezel inserts again some on here proved it is possible but that was OEM with OEM.
> 
> Also you have to apply a fair amount of pressure to remove from bezel ring and some have been known to buckle the insert so be careful.
> 
> Personally I would pay the cash and buy OEM bezel complete for 2500 and just swap bezels over making the swap back easier - but each to his own if you are willing to accept the risks.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


Wait what you mean it can "Buckle the insert"? I've been googling this topic since I bought the watch and haven't heard that before. If that's true, I think I'll skip on this entire project. I am taking it to a watch maker so if he breaks it he buys it unless he disclosed that he's not responsible for damages.

It would be nice to buy the omega beZel but it's very expensive. They didn't even want to sell it to me or even install it. With that price I can but a nice tag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Yes replacing the insert is very difficult. You aren't talking about replacing the bezel. He will need to peel that orange insert out and then fit a cheap knock off intended for a different watch. 

If this one works out for you I'll eat my iPhone. 

This isn't going to work. And certainly not going to be something you can swap back and forth when the mood strikes. 

When most people talk about changing the bezel they buy a complete bezel assembly which is the only way Omega sells them.


----------



## Moswissa

GTTIME said:


> Yes replacing the insert is very difficult. You aren't talking about replacing the bezel. He will need to peel that orange insert out and then fit a cheap knock off intended for a different watch.
> 
> If this one works out for you I'll eat my iPhone.
> 
> This isn't going to work. And certainly not going to be something you can swap back and forth when the mood strikes.
> 
> When most people talk about changing the bezel they buy a complete bezel assembly which is the only way Omega sells them.


How sure are you about this? There are countless threads about people swapping out inserts and going back and fourth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Moswissa said:


> How sure are you about this? There are countless threads about people swapping out inserts and going back and fourth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am positive. These countless threads you speak of are people swapping the entire bezel assembly, not swapping the insert. They are also about swapping from the same watch not two different generations of POs.

Good luck I have been wrong before.


----------



## GTTIME

Bezel insert:










Bezel assembly:










There is a huge difference between the two and the method of swapping them.


----------



## Moswissa

GTTIME said:


> Bezel insert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bezel assembly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference between the two and the method of swapping them.


Right I know but doesn't the insert simply pop right off the bezel like the submariner. I would Imagine omega makes some pretty high quality parts that won't crack when swapping back and fourth. The bezel assembly cost as much as $600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Moswissa said:


> Right I know but doesn't the insert simply pop right off the bezel like the submariner. I would Imagine omega makes some pretty high quality parts that won't crack when swapping back and fourth. The bezel assembly cost as much as $600
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omega doesn't sell the insert. That's a cheap knock off.


----------



## Baz44

Like I said before the final call is yours all we are highlighting is what people generally do. 

All my advice and it is purely that is born from experience and yes I have buckled a bezel insert and it was costly mistake. I was doing it DIY and only found out when I tried to refit and things did not align as they did before - wasn't huge but it was enough to make a difference. So just passing the on some friendly advice.

The swap you mention between variants brings added complications as highlighted especially if ceramic is involved. Reality is these watch parts are not designed to be popped on and off on a regular basis or they would be much easier to do trust me.

Either way it's your call it is after all your watch to do what you wish, we are just highlighting the potential risks. 

Jump if you must, but if you do then do so with your eyes open.

Good luck

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Moswissa

Baz44 said:


> Like I said before the final call is yours all we are highlighting is what people generally do.
> 
> All my advice and it is purely that is born from experience and yes I have buckled a bezel insert and it was costly mistake. I was doing it DIY and only found out when I tried to refit and things did not align as they did before - wasn't huge but it was enough to make a difference. So just passing the on some friendly advice.
> 
> The swap you mention between variants brings added complications as highlighted especially if ceramic is involved. Reality is these watch parts are not designed to be popped on and off on a regular basis or they would be much easier to do trust me.
> 
> Either way it's your call it is after all your watch to do what you wish, we are just highlighting the potential risks.
> 
> Jump if you must, but if you do then do so with your eyes open.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


I really appreciate the advice. For now I'm 50/50 on it. Glad I stopped by here for advice. I don't wanna mess up my watch in any way even if it's a minor difference. I would regret it. I'm not going to do this myself. This all falls on the mercy of my watch maker so maybe I'll keep looking and find someone who has done it before but trust me it's rare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

eBay is your friend bezels (complete) come up from time to time - that's where I got my 'replacement from and cheaper than Otto. Swapping the bezel complete is not perfect but it's the best way I would go - but that's me once bitten......

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## DocJekl

Moswissa said:


> Right I know but doesn't the insert simply pop right off the bezel like the submariner. I would Imagine omega makes some pretty high quality parts that won't crack when swapping back and fourth. The bezel assembly cost as much as $600
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not supposed to pop off, and when it does the lume pip can fall out. Mine popped out once when the bezel was removed by a watchmaker with the wrong tool, and using a press to put the insert back into the bezel resulted in cracked paint on the insert - he had to buy a new bezel.

PS: People swap inserts on the Rolex GMT II all the time, but the Omega insert isn't designed to be swapped like the Rolex ones.


----------



## Moswissa

DocJekl said:


> It's not supposed to pop off, and when it does the lume pip can fall out. Mine popped out once when the bezel was removed by a watchmaker with the wrong tool, and using a press to put the insert back into the bezel resulted in cracked paint on the insert - he had to buy a new bezel.
> 
> PS: People swap inserts on the Rolex GMT II all the time, but the Omega insert isn't designed to be swapped like the Rolex ones.


Yeah I'm just not going to even bother with this idea anymore. Too much risk for a watch I really value. It's my first and only expensive watch so I guess I'll keep the orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Moswissa said:


> Yeah I'm just not going to even bother with this idea anymore. Too much risk for a watch I really value. It's my first and only expensive watch so I guess I'll keep the orange.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a photo of the cracked paint after putting the lume pip back in and pressing the insert back into the bezel, which torqued the insert and made the paint crack.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

The perfect omega..my all time fav


----------



## tbensous

Bracelet and Rubber  The two faces of the PO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moswissa

UPDATE:

So I was on the fence for getting the bezel swap done using aftermarket insert. I decided not to do it but went to that AHole watchmaker down the street just to get his opinion. He said if it was his watch he wouldn't do it but it's up to me . He said it would ruin the watch but he can still do it lol I really appreciated his honesty. He could have just taken my money. Bezel was sent back to eBay for a refund. I'm enjoying the orange even more now. Thanks guys.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Moswissa said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So I was on the fence for getting the bezel swap done using aftermarket insert. I decided not to do it but went to that AHole watchmaker down the street just to get his opinion. He said if it was his watch he wouldn't do it but it's up to me . He said it would ruin the watch but he can still do it lol I really appreciated his honesty. He could have just taken my money. Bezel was sent back to eBay for a refund. I'm enjoying the orange even more now. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Embrace the orange. Not my thing but I still think it looks great. Enjoy! The 2500 is special, perhaps even more so with the advent of the 8900.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Baz44

It's a nice watch a real classic so probably the best decision

As others have said embrace it and enjoy

Cheers  


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## RDK

Almost sold mine a few days ago.
I'm glad I came to my senses in time 😉


----------



## Baz44

This 2500 really is in a class of its own all looks without the heft of its 8500 brother!!!

Cheers 










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Baz44

RDK said:


> Almost sold mine a few days ago.
> I'm glad I came to my senses in time


Seems to happen quiet a lot on this forum I generally let be it a while before selling as I find I go through phases in my collection but my PO's are all keepers

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## RDK

Baz44 said:


> Seems to happen quiet a lot on this forum I generally let be it a while before selling as I find I go through phases in my collection but my PO's are all keepers
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


I put it up for sale for the third time, but I realised those were mistakes. I guess I love the PO too much to part with it..

Back on the wrist, the Explorer is on the winder now ??


----------



## COUPET

A keeper. Notting more to add...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

I love my XL, but I gotta say, I regret selling the 42mm. I feel such a strong urge to have both, especially now that they're seemingly harder to find for sale 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Gen 1 still holds its own with new generation. 


















Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

om3ga seamaster said:


> Gen 1 still holds its own with new generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


Oh man, this picture says a thousand words about how hard the new PO tries to do what the 2500 effortlessly does. Elegance isn't in found dotted lines, complex shapes, and shiny surfaces :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Oh man, this picture says a thousand words about how hard the new PO tries to do what the 2500 effortlessly does. Elegance isn't in found dotted lines, complex shapes, and shiny surfaces :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, not digging the dotted ring around the bezel.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Put the blacked out OEM NATO back on my 45.5mm 2500. Forgot how much I enjoy it as a nice change from the bracelet.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Juat got it recently and really love it
Wearing on leather as its colder outside


----------



## jasonfrankcook

Where did you get the black/orange strap!
It works so well!
Good Eye.


----------



## TSC

om3ga seamaster said:


> Put the blacked out OEM NATO back on my 45.5mm 2500. Forgot how much I enjoy it as a nice change from the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shame they don't do a steel keepers version on an all black OEM. I've tried an after market one but it was too short and the buckle ended up being half way up the side of my wrist when watch head centred between the keepers. So many NATOs are rubbish compared to the OEM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mjoranga

I managed to get the black OEM nato with orange edge but I'm enjoying the bracelet at the moment...










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Today I've tried my recently acquired Omega Nato...










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

Love mine. Looks great on rubber strap or bracelet.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I was in boutique and had it next to the new one too still like the OG


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Wearing new shoes for its 10th birthday... :-!


----------



## tbensous

cybercat said:


> '
> Wearing new shoes for its 10th birthday... :-!
> 
> View attachment 9852570
> 
> 
> View attachment 9852586


Very nice. OEM rubber ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

I love the 2500. Alway has been, always will be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

tbensous said:


> Very nice. OEM rubber ?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks tbensous! Yup, picked up from local OB today 









- as it has a prety good deployant :

















The watch originally came with this rubber strap:-









(which I far prefer, & have even bought a spare) ...but can't find a suitable deployant to fit it - not even 3rd party - I'm scared that I'll drop it without a deployant, and that constant taking off/putting on for hot showers is going to split the rubber at the large-ish holes for the 7mm buckle tang sooner or later... :-(

View attachment 9854218


----------



## iinsic

I know this might be regarded as heresy by some here, but I have found a PO I like better than my 2201.50 ... the new 39.5mm Gen3 model. The size wears better on my 7.75" wrist than the 42mm PO, the OAL is only 45mm (because of "female" endlinks) and it is slightly thinner even than the PO 2500. Add in the ceramic bezel with Liquidmetal markings, the ceramic dial with applied markers, the screw-and-pin bracelet and adjustable clasp (and the clasp tines fold almost entirely into the clasp, just like the original PO, so it sits more comfortably on the wrist), the best lume on an Omega since the Gen1 POs and ... well, I've realized I no longer miss my old 2201.50. I've moved on. Please forgive this post in a Gen1 PO appreciation thread, but I have been one of the more appreciative of fans of this venerable watch. And, while it still is one of the best divers I've ever owned, I've finally found one that bests it for me.


----------



## Bigdaftboy

My original on bracelet, bought by my wife for my 40th, has had full service and refurb, next to my very recently acquired xmas present, I had my black bezel on rubber for holidays and when I took it to have it changed back, found the orange one and before I even said to the wife about going in to look at it, she was doing the maths in her head as I'd been looking for a while lol

I really love my wife lol


----------



## mjoranga

I need to see it for myself iinsic as even the 42mm 
2500PO doesn't do it for Me. The size together with the thickness just doesn't appeal to me. How much more the 39.5PO. That's just me anyway, just a personal choice.😊

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

Still going strong, even with some nice competitors 😉


----------



## DocJekl

iinsic said:


> I know this might be regarded as heresy by some here, but I have found a PO I like better than my 2201.50 ... the new 39.5mm Gen3 model. The size wears better on my 7.75" wrist than the 42mm PO, the OAL is only 45mm (because of "female" endlinks) and it is slightly thinner even than the PO 2500. Add in the ceramic bezel with Liquidmetal markings, the ceramic dial with applied markers, the screw-and-pin bracelet and adjustable clasp (and the clasp tines fold almost entirely into the clasp, just like the original PO, so it sits more comfortably on the wrist), the best lume on an Omega since the Gen1 POs and ... well, I've realized I no longer miss my old 2201.50. I've moved on. Please forgive this post in a Gen1 PO appreciation thread, but I have been one of the more appreciative of fans of this venerable watch. And, while it still is one of the best divers I've ever owned, I've finally found one that bests it for me.
> 
> View attachment 9854666
> View attachment 9854674


That's close enough to my favorites, the Planet Ocean LM LE or Ti Planet Ocean 8500 LM, but with more antimagnetic and adjustable properties.


----------



## tbensous

cybercat said:


> Thanks tbensous! Yup, picked up from local OB today
> 
> View attachment 9854538
> 
> 
> - as it has a prety good deployant :
> 
> View attachment 9854346
> 
> 
> View attachment 9854642
> 
> 
> The watch originally came with this rubber strap:-
> 
> View attachment 9854354
> 
> 
> (which I far prefer, & have even bought a spare) ...but can't find a suitable deployant to fit it - not even 3rd party - I'm scared that I'll drop it without a deployant, and that constant taking off/putting on for hot showers is going to split the rubber at the large-ish holes for the 7mm buckle tang sooner or later... :-(
> 
> View attachment 9854218


Looks very nice. I have thick rubber on tang with my PO as well as steel bracelet. But always though the rubber with stitching and deployment looked very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Bigdaftboy said:


> View attachment 9855474
> 
> 
> My original on bracelet, bought by my wife for my 40th, has had full service and refurb, next to my very recently acquired xmas present, I had my black bezel on rubber for holidays and when I took it to have it changed back, found the orange one and before I even said to the wife about going in to look at it, she was doing the maths in her head as I'd been looking for a while lol
> 
> I really love my wife lol


Huh. I didn't even know this model existed. And you say the case thickness is less than the 2201.50? How is that possible with the new movement?

If it is 40mm and at least the same thickness as the 2201.50, you have given me another model to consider.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit: I somehow replied to the wrong post. Whoops!


----------



## El-Duderino

iinsic said:


> I know this might be regarded as heresy by some here, but I have found a PO I like better than my 2201.50 ... the new 39.5mm Gen3 model. The size wears better on my 7.75" wrist than the 42mm PO, the OAL is only 45mm (because of "female" endlinks) and it is slightly thinner even than the PO 2500. Add in the ceramic bezel with Liquidmetal markings, the ceramic dial with applied markers, the screw-and-pin bracelet and adjustable clasp (and the clasp tines fold almost entirely into the clasp, just like the original PO, so it sits more comfortably on the wrist), the best lume on an Omega since the Gen1 POs and ... well, I've realized I no longer miss my old 2201.50. I've moved on. Please forgive this post in a Gen1 PO appreciation thread, but I have been one of the more appreciative of fans of this venerable watch. And, while it still is one of the best divers I've ever owned, I've finally found one that bests it for me.
> 
> View attachment 9854666
> View attachment 9854674


Per my erroneous post above, are you sure the case thickness is less than the 2201.50? How is that possible with the new movement? My biggest complaint with the new models is the case thickness and I'd definitely consider a 40mm if it is around the same thickness as the 2201.50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

El-Duderino said:


> Per my erroneous post above, are you sure the case thickness is less than the 2201.50? How is that possible with the new movement? My biggest complaint with the new models is the case thickness and I'd definitely consider a 40mm if it is around the same thickness as the 2201.50.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep the PO 8800 is actually thinner than the 2201.50 by a hair! It is only 1 barrel or 55hr power reserve and it has the traditional quick-set date function instead of the bidirectional jumping hour, but it is 2mm thinner than the 8900.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Yep the PO 8800 is actually thinner than the 2201.50 by a hair! It is only 1 barrel or 55hr power reserve and it has the traditional quick-set date function instead of the bidirectional jumping hour, but it is 2mm thinner than the 8900.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that quick set date. All of the new models PO came with quick set date?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

mjoranga said:


> I like that quick set date. All of the new models PO came with quick set date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No, the 8900 has the jumping hour like the 8500. The 8800 which is in the PO 39.5 is more like the 2500 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Jefferson Overlin said:


> No, the 8900 has the jumping hour like the 8500. The 8800 which is in the PO 39.5 is more like the 2500 movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that Mate, what about the 43.5 PO new model non GMT? Also have a quick set date?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

mjoranga said:


> Thanks for that Mate, what about the 43.5 PO new model non GMT? Also have a quick set date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That's the 8900! It has the 8500 style jumping hour date. Not the quickset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

El-Duderino said:


> Per my erroneous post above, are you sure the case thickness is less than the 2201.50? How is that possible with the new movement? My biggest complaint with the new models is the case thickness and I'd definitely consider a 40mm if it is around the same thickness as the 2201.50.


The cal. 8800 in the PO395 is the same diameter as the cal. 2500 and only a half-millimeter thicker. It obviously is intended to replace the cal. 2500 in the SMPc and other watches that use the 2500 as updates are made in the next year or so.

The 2201.50 was 14.5mm with a solid caseback. The PO395 is 14.37mm with an alveol display back. If you want even thinner, buy the 18k PO395 with solid caseback. It is only 14.17mm.

The cal. 8900 is simply the master chronometer version of the cal. 8500. It has all of the same features found on the 8500, including quickset hour changes (which is to say, NON-quickset date change).

The cal. 8800 is a brand new movement. It has a single barrel, but delivers 92% of the power reserve of the double barrel cal. 8900. It has the quickset date (a plus to me, since I don't think changing back and forth to DST twice a year makes the quickset hour feature all that attractive). And it is spooky accurate. My PO395 gains about a second each week ... or less than a minute per year!


----------



## SamQue

Only wear mine a couple of days a month but when I do, I wonder why I don't wear it more often. 42mm is a perfect size for me. Looks great on bracelet or strap. Gave the orange leather strap and deployant a try but went back to the bracelet. Although maybe time for the rubber strap.


----------



## Muddy250

Hey Rob, congrats on the 10k and the new PO. I haven't looked at them for a while so this is a bit of a leap for me to see that they went back to some level of sensible thickness. Will have a look for wristies of your piece now. Still sticking with my 45.5 2500, but that's not to say I can't eventually add one is it? ;-)


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Mirabello1

MikeCfromLI said:


>


Eye candy !!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
New strap on my old 2901.50.91 is taking a bit of getting used to,
Just smaller & slimmer enough to make watch head appear bigger.

So back on its original 'Jeremy Clarkson' rubber again today, & all's right with the world... :-!


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Very nice and looks great on your hand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

cybercat said:


> '
> New strap on my old 2901.50.91 is taking a bit of getting used to,
> Just smaller & slimmer enough to make watch head appear bigger.
> 
> So back on its original 'Jeremy Clarkson' rubber again today, & all's right with the world... :-!
> 
> View attachment 9885706


With the 2254 SMP I couldn't get a good fit with this strap so I sold it. Wonder if it's good with the PO XL.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Hi mjoranga,

I'm no expert, but I understand that a different version of this strap is needed to fit the 45mm PO XL, & yet another for the GMT.

Mine fits perfectly.


----------



## oledurt

Looks awesome on those natos


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

cybercat said:


> '
> Hi mjoranga,
> 
> I'm no expert, but I understand that a different version of this strap is needed to fit the 45mm PO XL, & yet another for the GMT.
> 
> Mine fits perfectly.


I was trying to reply using my laptop and there's no space bar.? anyway Yeah, they are definitely different as my SMP 2254 20mm lug and the PO XL is 22mm. I think the deployant is the better choice, thou it cost an arm and a leg???
I prefer deployant for safety purpose as at times when we strap it on our wrist with the normal tongue and buckle. It can easily slip away and might end up falling.
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## appleb

Here's my 2201.52.00 which came on a shark mesh. It doesn't seem like this bracelet was a very common option.























You can see how fine the diver extension can be adjusted here


----------



## mjoranga

Anyone here uses dangerous9strap for their PO XL? Preferably with curve to fill in the lug gap.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250




----------



## cufflinkcraze

Muddy250 said:


> View attachment 9902426


That's a sharp looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

cufflinkcraze said:


> That's a sharp looking watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no arguing with that ;-)


----------



## Tom_ZG

Applied logo time


----------



## cybercat

'
Still obsessed with my Planet Ocean 2500C, 10 years old this month. b-)


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

appleb said:


> Here's my 2201.52.00 which came on a shark mesh. It doesn't seem like this bracelet was a very common option.
> 
> View attachment 9900770
> 
> View attachment 9900778
> 
> View attachment 9900786
> 
> 
> You can see how fine the diver extension can be adjusted here
> View attachment 9900794


My 2201 is technically a 2201.52 as well, but I wasn't a huge fan of the mesh and sold it for the bracelet (actually the bracelet from the 8500 model). It sure does look cool though, just not my personal preference.


----------



## mjoranga

Captured some lume shot on a rainy Monday here in UK.

















I'm loving this watch and it's neck and neck with my 2254 atm.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Iowa_Watchman said:


> My 2201 is technically a 2201.52 as well, but I wasn't a huge fan of the mesh and sold it for the bracelet (actually the bracelet from the 8500 model). It sure does look cool though, just not my personal preference.


I was actually thinking of switching out the mesh as well.. probably for a black rubber strap. The mesh is nice, but it wears a bit big and blingy.


----------



## Baz44

Two out of three ain't bad!

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Baz44 said:


> Two out of three ain't bad!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you swine, slightly jealous lol need to get myself another one!


----------



## BHL

My PO 2500. Sorry about the crappy pic.
Bought mine new back in 2011. Probably one of the best watches out there for the money. :-!
I will be wearing it when I am in Cancun this December. b-)


----------



## horrij1

Use to own a Submariner, then owned a Seamaster pro Bond for a bunch of years, tried a bunch of other divers and couldn't settle on one I really liked. Just yesterday traded my old Datejust for this. Love the size and thickness, the 42mm 8500 was just a little too thick, hope I get a bunch of years out of this one.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Anyone seen PO2500XL ever on jubilee? Have a feeling that strapcode SJ with straight ends might look really cool and different to oem bracelet


----------



## watch_hor

After giving up my 2201.50 and missing it too much I scored a mint condition example on fleabay. Enjoying the color of this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmer42

watch_hor said:


> After giving up my 2201.50 and missing it too much I scored a mint condition example on fleabay. Enjoying the color of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not let this one go.....my favourite PO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ernman3

PO2500- all these pics make me want to add to my collection!


----------



## soaking.fused

Here's one of my former but beloved 2500s


----------



## soaking.fused

Baz44 said:


> Two out of three ain't bad!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fancy your LEPO!


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Baz44

soaking.fused said:


> Fancy your LEPO!


Sorry no can do I originally bought the standard PO 2500 and then spent 6 years regretting I never popped for the LE one. Now both are keepers for sure! The PO LM LE is like an 8500 without the weight and bulk in size though I have been contemplating a bezel swap to make my perfect watch as I really like the e Matt bezel on the 8500 (which probably accounts for why I have not sold it yet)

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Baz44 said:


> Sorry no can do I originally bought the standard PO 2500 and then spent 6 years regretting I never popped for the LE one. Now both are keepers for sure! The PO LM LE is like an 8500 without the weight and bulk in size though I have been contemplating a bezel swap to make my perfect watch as I really like the e Matt bezel on the 8500 (which probably accounts for why I have not sold it yet)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was just complmenting yours! Beautiful.

And I have owned a few PO's myself over the years including several 2201.50 references. I liked my 8500 PO as well but preferred the 2500's 42mm variants. Never owned the LMLE model, but got to handle a few times in person at the Omega boutique. Very special watch; enjoy!


----------



## Baz44

soaking.fused said:


> I was just complmenting yours! Beautiful.
> 
> And I have owned a few PO's myself over the years including several 2201.50 references. I liked my 8500 PO as well but preferred the 2500's 42mm variants. Never owned the LMLE model, but got to handle a few times in person at the Omega boutique. Very special watch; enjoy!


After all these years waiting I will!

Here's a picky for good measure

Cheers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

The only thing I don't appreciate about mine is never being able to decide what strap it looks best on.


----------



## mjoranga

Iowa_Watchman said:


> The only thing I don't appreciate about mine is never being able to decide what strap it looks best on.


I'm only restricted to rubber or Nato well apart from bracelet but never consider a leather...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaftboy

24 sleeps till my orange 2500 makes it on to my watch box cushion lol


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoss0311

How do you like the all black Nato? Thinking of grabbing one.


----------



## Tom_ZG




----------



## fskywalker

watch_hor said:


> After giving up my 2201.50 and missing it too much I scored a mint condition example on fleabay. Enjoying the color of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, congrats!!!


----------



## El-Duderino

OH, COME ON!

I finally found a 2201.50 that looked mint. It posted yesterday afternoon and I immediately emailed the seller to verify the bracelet length as the description was somewhat vague. He said he would check when he returned to work in the morning.

Emails me back and apparently someone swooped in and bought it last night.

This is proving more difficult than I originally thought. It appears it's gonna take a portion of my cunning. No! ... no, ALL my cunning to get this PO2500.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadget_boy

Like the strap


----------



## gadget_boy

My 2500 PO hanging out with his great grandpappy. Duderino, it might be coming for sale in the future, stay tuned.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I gotta say, I never get tired of looking down and seeing the 2500.










El-Duderino, hang in there! You'll bag one. They're popping up all over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane

Yep; one of the best Omega's ever made! 2201.50 and POLMLE here.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Threw the 45.5mm back on its bracelet. Decided to grab a couple of pics of the XL with the 42mm.




























Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## tbensous

Just before a dive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Just got my 42mm PO 2500 back from service from local OB, great to have it back on my wrist again :-!


----------



## Cadmito

I have watch ADD where I can't seem to own anything for more than a year but this watch seems to be the exception. Its perfection in my opinion. Every once in a while I think about upgrading to the 8500 but it quickly gets shot down. I can't imagine it being worth it.


----------



## ac921ol

Stingray with simple stitch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Back from an overhaul, my dear PO2500 XL with a spanking new bezel.


----------



## claus1100xx

2500C


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Latest addition, under the xmas tree lol

love it on the rubber, but can't wait to put it back on the ss


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

What do people think about this? Speidel twist-o-flex on the 2500 XL?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

I like it!
Seems that bracelets with endliks that just attach to the springbar and not cover the gap like oem really fit the xl.


sent from Moto Z


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Tom_ZG said:


> I like it!
> Seems that bracelets with endliks that just attach to the springbar and not cover the gap like oem really fit the xl.
> 
> sent from Moto Z


Nice thanks! I really struggle to enjoy this watch on the bracelet because it's so bulky so this change is welcomed. I personally would have LOVED if they had kept the lug width to 20mm even in the 45. It would have really emphasized the ovaloid curves of the case! Maybe it would have looked off though, I dunno....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

I think that would look disproportional - something like seiko sumo.

Endliks make every watch look bigger, this is just the fact

sent from Moto Z


----------



## VicLeChic

Jefferson Overlin said:


> What do people think about this? Speidel twist-o-flex on the 2500 XL?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer leather > nato > rubber > original steel bracelet > your bracelet. Sorry buddy.


----------



## DocJekl

Jefferson Overlin said:


> What do people think about this? Speidel twist-o-flex on the 2500 XL?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The look isn't too bad but it will scratch up/wear out the inside of your lugs and I don't feel like it's sturdy enough for the watch.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

DocJekl said:


> The look isn't too bad but it will scratch up/wear out the inside of your lugs and I don't feel like it's sturdy enough for the watch.


I had the lug-scratching problem on a speedmaster previously because the max lug width for this bracelet is 21mm. For safety, I put a very thin bit of clear nail polish on both edges to avoid any scratching for a while. Because the lug width on my PO is 22mm, it fits the watch with a little room to spare on either side, and it doesn't roll around a whole lot I've noticed.

Also, why do people think it's not sturdy? Its been touted as an essentially indestructible bracelet since it was invented.... I wouldn't take it diving like this excuse the salt water might rust the internal parts of the bracelet and make them brittle enough to break, but on land it seems great. others have said the same thing in the past. Do spiedels have a reputation of breaking?

It's obviously not an expensive or luxury looking bracelet, but it lends a nerdy retro vibe. I tried it out because the OEM rubber has been giving me an irritating bumpy wrist on my wrist that is killing my enjoyment of this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Jefferson Overlin said:


> I had the lug-scratching problem on a speedmaster previously because the max lug width for this bracelet is 21mm. For safety, I put a very thin bit of clear nail polish on both edges to avoid any scratching for a while. Because the lug width on my PO is 22mm, it fits the watch with a little room to spare on either side, and it doesn't roll around a whole lot I've noticed.
> 
> Also, why do people think it's not sturdy? Its been touted as an essentially indestructible bracelet since it was invented.... I wouldn't take it diving like this excuse the salt water might rust the internal parts of the bracelet and make them brittle enough to break, but on land it seems great. others have said the same thing in the past. Do spiedels have a reputation of breaking?
> 
> It's obviously not an expensive or luxury looking bracelet, but it lends a nerdy retro vibe. I tried it out because the OEM rubber has been giving me an irritating bumpy wrist on my wrist that is killing my enjoyment of this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on the model, sure, it might be more sturdy than the spring-bars that could bend and release first. I had a twist-o-flex for my vintage Moonwatch, but decided it didn't feel as sturdy as my 1171 bracelet after wearing it for a day. It could be stronger than it feels.


----------



## Rahul718

Hey guys, was looking for a 45mm PO2500d for quite a while but they are hard to come by. I hunted watchrecon.com for weeks along with eBay. Finally, I came across a listing on ebay. The listing showed original box, all the cards, hang tag and the watch. I jumped to see the date font and it looked to be a 2500d. I then expressed serious interest to the seller via private message and asked for the serial number. I was hoping for a reply with 8525xxxx and thats exactly what I received. So I made an offer, it was accepted and I now have a 1st gen Planet Ocean 45mm with the 2500d movement!

The red dot on the case back is intact too so it's never been serviced. Today I went to the NYC Omega boutique and had them to the pressure test and timekeeping test and it passed those too. The watch is running about -1.6 seconds per day which is slightly outside the spec range, but I figure it's not a huge deal since I'll probably send it in for service later this year. The boutique also confirmed it's the 2500d movement.

So this will keep my PO8500 42mm and PO8500 45mm company and might even be my daily watch. The reason I wanted this one is because it's lighter and thinner and so far I'm loving it! This is a watch I don't plan to ever sell, especially since they're harder to come by on the market now. Just wanted to share!


----------



## Sri

2500D... One of the finest in my collection










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Airborne6176

My pair of 2500s (SMP & PO LM LE) at (late) breakfast today. Will swap out the clasp on the SMP later today after the NFL game(s).









Just sold my 2500 PO XL earlier today... (sad day in parting w/ this classic)









Searching for another half-link for my 2500 PO LM LE (#115ST1580), which is my favorite wear when NOT at "work".


----------



## VicLeChic

Tried its original rubber strap this weekend.









But went back to the crocodile strap instead. Still my favorite look for the 2500.









Rubber looks better in the summer with a t-shirt.

I was thinking about some dark orange vintage strap to complement the PO.


----------



## Ausman600

I was recently looking to add a SMPc to my collection as an everyday wearer and in my search stumbled across this PO 2500c. I'm actually surprised how much I like it, such an amazing watch, so happy that I found this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

A few random shots for fun


















































































Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## woodruffm

Very pleased, arrived yesterday and is in absolutely fantastic condition. Hopefully with it being another black diver the wife won't even notice it |>


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Ausman600 said:


> I was recently looking to add a SMPc to my collection as an everyday wearer and in my search stumbled across this PO 2500c. I'm actually surprised how much I like it, such an amazing watch, so happy that I found this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try it with the original rubber strap as well, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

woodruffm said:


> Very pleased, arrived yesterday and is in absolutely fantastic condition. Hopefully with it being another black diver the wife won't even notice it |>
> 
> View attachment 10719170


Looks great! I've had mine going on 6 months and I love it more and more every time I wear it. Enjoy!


----------



## VicLeChic

woodruffm said:


> Very pleased, arrived yesterday and is in absolutely fantastic condition. Hopefully with it being another black diver the wife won't even notice it |>
> 
> View attachment 10719170


Mine's 11 years old, I've never had a single issue with it. Just freshly overhauled for the first time. Was still ticking at -3 s/d just before. Now +2 s/d.
The PO2500 is a future classic, they nailed it. I have the 2500C and didn't experience the so called "stoppage" issue.


----------



## mikekilo725

If anyone is looking for a Black 42mm 2500D with the micro adjust clasp, mine is up for sale. I know I'm going to regret selling it, but have a line on a grail and the bank president aka my wife said I had to sell to buy and you know the same logic doesn't work on shoes or purses


----------



## Bigdaftboy

mikekilo725 said:


> If anyone is looking for a Black 42mm 2500D with the micro adjust clasp, mine is up for sale. I know I'm going to regret selling it, but have a line on a grail and the bank president aka my wife said I had to sell to buy and you know the same logic doesn't work on shoes or purses


Time to let the wife go, me thinks lol


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Bigdaftboy said:


> Try it with the original rubber strap as well, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 10719202


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga seamaster said:


> Sent from iPhone 7


You stole Ted's idea for driving gloves?


----------



## om3ga_fan

DocJekl said:


> You stole Ted's idea for driving gloves?


Ha! Awesome HIMYM reference!! 

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

I've owned the 42mm PO 2500 three times now because of lukewarm feelings about the smaller size, but this one, a 2500D variant I got from eBay for a really good price, feels like a keeper!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

I like my 2500d


----------



## Baz44

Jefferson Overlin said:


> I've owned the 42mm PO 2500 three times now because of lukewarm feelings about the smaller size, but this one, a 2500D variant I got from eBay for a really good price, feels like a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You used to be indecisive, but now you are just not sure, huh 

The 2500 is the classic of the PO range if you ask me

Enjoy

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose

Such an amazing all round watch in my opinion. So comfortable to wear, I found the 42mm to be all perfect proportions and how the dial looked in the sunlight was beautiful. I had he orange bezel watch as my only watch so unfortunately I had to flip it as I grew tired of the orange. I wouldn love to own an orange to be worn in rotation in a collection but unfortunately I cannot afford to have a few luxury watches so I'm a one watch guy maximum two watches.


----------



## cybercat

'
I still prefer my 2006 42mm 2500 over the newer versions, can be classic as well as sporty. I chose black, & change the strap/bracelet for a different look/colour.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

cybercat said:


> '
> I still prefer my 2006 42mm 2500 over the newer versions, can be classic as well as sporty. I chose black, & change the strap/bracelet for a different look/colour.
> 
> View attachment 11074050
> 
> 
> View attachment 11074210


It is so crazy to me that omega designed this watch, which was a best-seller for them, then moved away from the design almost immediately. Someone needs to talk to the folks there about not fixing things that aren't broken. I could imagine the PO being a boon and an identifying watch for Omega (like the sub for Rolex) if they didn't muddy the design so much. They should have kept the curves, the thick inner bezel ring, the more serious sharp hands, and the curved fonts on the dial. Those were all very "Omega" design points, and it would have been way cool to see them executed with modern Omega tech instead of the weird busy changes they made to the design of the new POs.

I heard they are dropping a new Seamaster 300 model (LE?) at Basel this year. I hope they go back to their roots like they did with the PO2500 without straight-up copying them, as they did with the SM300MC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Civilguy007

I'm joining this party a little late, but thrilled to be here nevertheless .

Last month, I picked up my first PO for a decent price on eBay. It came with a good amount of battle scars so I cleaned up the bracelet with a gentle brushing using a Scotch-brite pad. That was my first experience of putting a scouring pad to one of my watches...But I trusted my fellow WUS members and got good results.

It was consistently running slow 6 -7 sec/day, so I figured It was likely due for a full service--a fact I was prepared for when I bid on it. So off it went to the Chicago Omega Boutique with an expectation of dishing out $550.

Lana, the OB Service Tech called a week later to report that all it needed was to be regulated and tested for WR.

I picked it up today. It's now running spot on and my wallet is still full!

Two enthusiastic thumbs up!

One for the PO2500 for being a solid watch! 

And one for OB for not automatically shipping it to their service center for a 2 month absence from my wrist. 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

Toolwatch;-)


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Wearing mine on St Pat's


----------



## VicLeChic

Civilguy007 said:


> I'm joining this party a little late, but thrilled to be here nevertheless .
> 
> Last month, I picked up my first PO for a decent price on eBay. It came with a good amount of battle scars so I cleaned up the bracelet with a gentle brushing using a Scotch-brite pad. That was my first experience of putting a scouring pad to one of my watches...But I trusted my fellow WUS members and got good results.
> 
> It was consistently running slow 6 -7 sec/day, so I figured It was likely due for a full service--a fact I was prepared for when I bid on it. So off it went to the Chicago Omega Boutique with an expectation of dishing out $550.
> 
> Lana, the OB Service Tech called a week later to report that all it needed was to be regulated and tested for WR.
> 
> I picked it up today. It's now running spot on and my wallet is still full!
> 
> Two enthusiastic thumbs up!
> 
> One for the PO2500 for being a solid watch!
> 
> And one for OB for not automatically shipping it to their service center for a 2 month absence from my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Is it me or do the numerals look red in your PO?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

MikeCfromLI said:


> Wearing mine on St Pat's


A green NATO or leather strap would have been nice!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Civilguy007

VicLeChic said:


> Is it me or do the numerals look red in your PO?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Under the right lighting conditions, anything is possible. But in this case, the numerals are orange.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

VicLeChic said:


> A green NATO or leather strap would have been nice!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

One of my favorites but would love an orange bezel version.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

subdiver said:


> Toolwatch;-)


Have you gone diving with the 42mm? How is the bezel with gloves? I own the 45.5 and the 42 but I've only gone diving with the 45.5. The sharp scallops on the bezel are great with gloves and I always use mine as a dive timer backup  it's so visible underwater too, even in the murky lake I dive sometimes. Absolutely love the original planet ocean!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Have you gone diving with the 42mm? How is the bezel with gloves? I own the 45.5 and the 42 but I've only gone diving with the 45.5. The sharp scallops on the bezel are great with gloves and I always use mine as a dive timer backup  it's so visible underwater too, even in the murky lake I dive sometimes. Absolutely love the original planet ocean!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I go diving with my PO and the bezel works fine with wet fingers and gloves.


----------



## roseskunk

Here's mine with its sibling...


----------



## timesaved

Hello to all!

I took possession of a new to me PO 2500D late last week! My first Omega, and actually first automatic! My other main watch is a Tag quartz, and I had been looking for an automatic Tag, when I began noticing the Omega's. The first Omega to catch my eye happened to be a 2230.50, which I really like the look of, but I noticed that some people were modding those into pseudo-PO's. That's when I started to look at the real deal, and wow, what a beautiful watch it is!

I had never tried one on, and was very nervous about spending that much on a watch I never actually handled, but I knew I had to have one! I did finally find a 2201.50, 2500D, full set in really nice shape and pulled the trigger last week. Once it arrived, I was blown away at how awesome it really is. The bezel is more refined and elegant than I expected it to be, the crystal is practically invisible and the dial practically leaps off the face of the watch when you look at it! The bracelet is every bit as beautiful as the watch itself; all the links curve in three dimensions all the while tapering to a very comfortable clasp. I did end up bringing the watch to a AD over the weekend to have it looked at and have it pressure tested. Upon handing it to the salesperson, their first question was whether the watch was brand new!

The watchmaker checked the amplitude as well, and said it was good at 303 (not really sure what that means) and that is is clean and apparently never been serviced. I have been timing the watch with Watchcheck and it is running about +2 sec/day, so I am very happy with that. My cellphone photo does not do it justice, however, I wanted to attach one to "join the club"!









One thing that I am having difficulty locating after scouring the internet, is a photo of a 2500D movement. The photo of the movement in my watch has the serial number on the balance wheel bracket (not sure of the proper terms here), but the location is a bit different than the 2500C photos that I see all over the place. The bracket is dimensioned slightly differently so the serial number is located immediately adjacent to the large "jewel", as opposed to next to the attachment screw as in the "C" movement. See attached.









Also, why is the work "METAL" engraved in the edge of the PO's case? I don't notice it on other watches that have metal cases?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## timesaved

Furthering my post from above (not sure why I couldn't edit it?) while I was at the Omega dealer I tried on a new PO. Honestly, I really like the 2500D better. I think it fits me better, as I have a smaller wrist, but even more so, for me a better "all around" watch; not to sporty to dress up with, yet an unmistakably eye-catching dive watch.


----------



## VicLeChic

All dressed up in its original gator strap, PO2500C (45.5mm, year 2005).


----------



## Hoppyjr

timesaved said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> I took possession of a new to me PO 2500D late last week! My first Omega, and actually first automatic! My other main watch is a Tag quartz, and I had been looking for an automatic Tag, when I began noticing the Omega's. The first Omega to catch my eye happened to be a 2230.50, which I really like the look of, but I noticed that some people were modding those into pseudo-PO's. That's when I started to look at the real deal, and wow, what a beautiful watch it is!
> 
> I had never tried one on, and was very nervous about spending that much on a watch I never actually handled, but I knew I had to have one! I did finally find a 2201.50, 2500D, full set in really nice shape and pulled the trigger last week. Once it arrived, I was blown away at how awesome it really is. The bezel is more refined and elegant than I expected it to be, the crystal is practically invisible and the dial practically leaps off the face of the watch when you look at it! The bracelet is every bit as beautiful as the watch itself; all the links curve in three dimensions all the while tapering to a very comfortable clasp. I did end up bringing the watch to a AD over the weekend to have it looked at and have it pressure tested. Upon handing it to the salesperson, their first question was whether the watch was brand new!
> 
> The watchmaker checked the amplitude as well, and said it was good at 303 (not really sure what that means) and that is is clean and apparently never been serviced. I have been timing the watch with Watchcheck and it is running about +2 sec/day, so I am very happy with that. My cellphone photo does not do it justice, however, I wanted to attach one to "join the club"!
> 
> View attachment 11482162
> 
> 
> One thing that I am having difficulty locating after scouring the internet, is a photo of a 2500D movement. The photo of the movement in my watch has the serial number on the balance wheel bracket (not sure of the proper terms here), but the location is a bit different than the 2500C photos that I see all over the place. The bracket is dimensioned slightly differently so the serial number is located immediately adjacent to the large "jewel", as opposed to next to the attachment screw as in the "C" movement. See attached.
> 
> View attachment 11482154
> 
> 
> Also, why is the work "METAL" engraved in the edge of the PO's case? I don't notice it on other watches that have metal cases?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That isn't the case, it's the movement retaining ring as I understand it. Some watches use a plastic retaining ring, so it's likely marked just to differentiate that it's metal.

Congrats on your PO.

Here's mine -


----------



## Buchmann69

Got my 42mm 2500 PO on today!








So comfortable after retrofitting with the adjustable clasp 










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Love it more and more everyday.


----------



## SynMike




----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
PO2500C (42mm, year 2006)...


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## SynMike




----------



## SynMike




----------



## Tempusfugitus

I bought a second hand example of this watch a month ago and it hasn't been off my wrist.

I was a bit nervous about the fabled 2500C movement issues, until I realised this watch had a blue spot and therefore has been opened and either serviced or upgraded by Omega.

Two surprises: firstly, it is 100% accurate, I mean quartz accurate, and keeps perfect time - the only watch I have that does so apart from my Zenith El Primero; secondly, I managed to buy the 45.5mm version by mistake, but I sure am glad that I did. The watch has so much pop and presence that it really distinguishes itself from the rest of my collection, and doesn't wear that big or heavy. If I had gone for the more usual 42mm version I think it would just be sitting in my rotation somewhere.

I love it! (sorry for poor phone photo)


----------



## Bigdaftboy




----------



## om3ga_fan

Out for a celebration last night&#8230; enjoyed having my 42mm PO with me.










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

A full b/p mint condition 2201.50 2500D finally showed up in my price range. Arriving on Tuesday. Can't wait!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

El-Duderino said:


> A full b/p mint condition 2201.50 2500D finally showed up in my price range. Arriving on Tuesday. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great catch! 

Sold my PO 2500D XL last December, I'm hoping to find a 42mm one myself..


----------



## Rahul718

Two of my PO2500d 45mm pieces


----------



## om3ga_fan

On the train for the airport. My go to watch lately when I travel.










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Perseus

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## El-Duderino

Arrived this morning. Glad to finally be part of the club. This wears like a dream compared to the new Planet Oceans.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Perseus said:


> Gone, but not forgotten.
> 
> View attachment 11760274


What strap is that?


----------



## Perseus

appleb said:


> What strap is that?


Omega coated nylon NATO. It cost a fortune but its awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

El-Duderino said:


>


Looks stellar. Congrats on your new Omega!


----------



## ac921ol

To anyone who has not done the adjustable clasp. Just do it (Nike talk)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

ac921ol said:


> To anyone who has not done the adjustable clasp. Just do it (Nike talk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Word.


----------



## B.Boston

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Word.


Did you take the bracelet from an 8500 with the screw links and make them work with the 2500 end links?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

B.Boston said:


> Did you take the bracelet from an 8500 with the screw links and make them work with the 2500 end links?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly! So this bracelet is: the 952 end links (standard for this watch), the actual bracelet links from an 8500 PO, and then the clasp from the Seamaster 300. Everything fits together like a dream and looks as it should. I wasn't keen on mixing the screw links with the pin links in the same bracelet, so this was the only option for me. I got extremely lucky and found someone that was selling the 8500 bracelet with a broken clasp and no end links, which was perfect for me since those were the two pieces I was replacing. Got a screaming deal on it and saved a ton over having to buy an entire 8500 bracelet plus the new clasp.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Anyone has the part numbers needed to do the upgrade on 2500XL? I guess you need the sm300 clasp and links that attach clasp to original bracelet


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

This shot definitely made me appreciate the 2500.


----------



## Rahul718

Is it safe to say I have appreciation for the PO2500? Here are both of my 2500d POs!


----------



## Buchmann69

Still enjoying my PO!!!









Had to throw it on the Omega rubber with deployant for some colorful summer fun...


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## SynMike

Wearing mine for Mothers day to visit her in the hospital.


----------



## Sri

El-Duderino said:


> Arrived this morning. Glad to finally be part of the club. This wears like a dream compared to the new Planet Oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations... 2500C/D, best POs ever made by Omega...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic

'05 PO2500C 45.5

my first watch when I was a one watch guy


----------



## Hamish308




----------



## soaking.fused

Hamish308 said:


>


Nice watch and man does that rug really pull the room together.


----------



## soaking.fused

Buchmann69 said:


>


This is just nasty.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Boosted this from the internet the other day









Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Iowa_Watchman said:


> The only thing I don't appreciate about mine is never being able to decide what strap it looks best on.


What strap is that? Looks great on that PO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panis

New member. first post. Just acquired a PO 2500. Cant post photos


----------



## Panis




----------



## Panis




----------



## Panis

2500 PO with 8500 bracelet


----------



## Muddy250




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## VicLeChic

om3ga seamaster said:


> Sent from iPhone 7


I'm about to go back to this look myself after several years of wearing my PO2500C on brown croc. I love the thickness and heavy duty ruggedness of that original rubber strap. I remember I paid 89Eur at the Madrid Omega boutique back in 2007 and loved the looks on my 2 years old watch at the time. Ten years have passed and that solid strap is still in very good condition. Amazing.


----------



## watchsickness101

Love my 2500. Prefer the slimmer profile to the 8500. Got a vintage type feel to it. Superb in all occasions.


----------



## watchsickness101

Cant beat the comfort of that strap.


----------



## TSC

Panis said:


> 2500 PO with 8500 bracelet


OK, I"ll ask the question then,... 
Why? Adjustable clasp?


----------



## Panis

TSC said:


> Panis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2500 PO with 8500 bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I"ll ask the question then,...
> Why? Adjustable clasp?
Click to expand...

Because i bought it with a rubber strap and i needed the bracelet . I found this one in like new condition and got it. I think its better because of the screws and because in the future if i get an 8500 i will be able to fit the bracelet. It does sit about a mm high but its not noticeable


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## TSC

Panis said:


> Because i bought it with a rubber strap and i needed the bracelet . I found this one in like new condition and got it. I think its better because of the screws and because in the future if i get an 8500 i will be able to fit the bracelet. It does sit about a mm high but its not noticeable


Sit's high where, you mean on the lugs, as in nearer to the bezel??


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

New arrival. Just received my PO today from another member in the WUS forums. I'm completely smitten with this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## jametoo

I Love my PO 2500


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Panis said:


> 2500 PO with 8500 bracelet


FYI, you can order the correct 952 end links from a boutique for a comparably reasonable amount.


----------



## joins

I still love mine.


----------



## Camera Bill

Is that black sail-cloth? Whatever it is, it looks amazing on the 2500.


----------



## jporlier

I have long been a fan of this reference and recently found a good buy on one. Showed up today.. harsh lights in the office make for a tough picture, but loving it so far.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

2500D!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joins

Hi,
yes this is a sailcloth strap from Mrsailcloth. Iwantastrap
very nice quality and you can also choose the stitching colour.
In my opinion it is the best option for the PO


----------



## El-Duderino

Beautiful morning to take the Corvette for a drive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

I certainly love mine. I recently removed the bracelet and have been using NATO/ZULU/single-pass straps instead.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## VicLeChic

back to its rugged rubber strap


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

El-Duderino said:


> Beautiful morning to take the Corvette for a drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ive had a corvette and ive had an omega but never at the same time... 
lovely combo!


----------



## bassplayrr

Wearing her on a Horween Shell Cordovan single-piece today. Such a wonderfully versatile watch.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Just got this one. My first "high end" watch.

Loved the bracelet, but I really like straps and have a bunch of 22mm here, so I might try a few.


----------



## Ragna

El-Duderino said:


>


I never tryed driving around naked. 
But i know for some enthusiasts, you only feel naked when not wearing the watch ! 

Lol


----------



## El-Duderino

Ragna said:


> I never tryed driving around naked.
> But i know for some enthusiasts, you only feel naked when not wearing the watch !
> 
> Lol


Better than insurance, my man. No cop wants to pull over the naked guy for speeding. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Still awesome


----------



## Davidgt

PO 42 getting some 115 degree Las Vegas summer sun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
42mm 2500 on Geckota strap


----------



## amartolos

On my wrist every day for the last 7 years.
On the 5th year it started to run slow (20 sec per day) and one morning i ve found it stopped, but instead of sending for service i ve started to wind it manually (every day) and after 1 month i ve noticed that with the manual wind the accuracy was getting better and better day by day week by week .Now it is dead accurate 0sec/day.
I am still wind it manually(30 turns) every 3 days.
This watch will be on my wrist for the rest of my life.







I REALLY LOVE IT.


----------



## SynMike




----------



## VicLeChic

my oldest mechanical watch (2005), tons of sentimental value


----------



## om3ga_fan

Up in the mountains for the holiday. Snapped off a few pics of my 2200.50 during a brief picnic by the water off a great bike path.

This is my fav watch for vacations.





































One more shot of scenery










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## om3ga_fan

A little hiking around




























Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Bigdaftboy

om3ga seamaster said:


> Up in the mountains for the holiday. Snapped off a few pics of my 2200.50 during a brief picnic by the water off a great bike path.
> 
> This is my fav watch for vacations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more shot of scenery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


Some people have been known to pan for gold, but this could be the next big craze lol

nice pics and nice watch, but I'm a little biased lol


----------



## KayGee

I made a trip to my local Omega boutique yesterday to take a closer look and feel of the new POC. I think I tried on every watch in the store and to be honest I didn't see anything that moved me. The sales associate was complimenting me on my first gen POC with the polished mesh band which was really shinning under the store lights. The "jumpy" second hand on my 2500 POC concerns me but since it is in the subdial I don't really notice it. At this point I don't think I'll be in any hurry to buy anything else.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Took this one last night. Strap is Drunk Art Straps Desert Sand canvas.


----------



## VicLeChic

Still love mine after 12 years, PO2500C XL


----------



## Suijin

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Took this one last night. Strap is Drunk Art Straps Desert Sand canvas.


Godamit yet another strap I need to buy for my PO....


----------



## spartan6

Enjoying morning coffee in my North Carolina quiet place.


----------



## soaking.fused

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Took this one last night. Strap is Drunk Art Straps Desert Sand canvas.


Awesome strap combo. Love how the color of the strap's undertones matches the hands' lume. Very nice.


----------



## Camdamonium

So my dad has had an older 42mm Seamaster for about the past ten years. I wanted to get into the watch world, so I jumped in with a Breitling. After selling it, I though it would be funny to outdo my dad. I stepped up from his 42mm to a 45.5mm PO Chronograph 2500. It looked amazing! Honestly, the watch just wasn't for me. I think if I got a smaller one like a 42mm, it would be perfect. 45.5mm is just so big!


----------



## watch_hor

Put it on mesh for hot summer days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

The 2500 will, in my opinion, be the most coveted PO of them all.


----------



## Suijin

So I thought this would be an interesting discussion. In some respects the current 39.5 PO brings us back around to the 42mm 2500, largely because it is actually thinner by a hair. Side by side, there are aspects of both watches that I like. The 2500 appears more traditional, with the silver bezel ring that harks back to the '57 300 and number typeface that echoes watches from the line. I personally greatly appreciate the matte dial, the non-applied numbers, the less-chunky hands, the proportions of the bezel numbers, and the slightly more graceful case. Conversely the current PO has a certain coherence, I think resulting from the loss of the silver bezel ring. It's flashier in some ways and less flashy in others.


----------



## Galaga

Purchased in 2009. Recently had the first service at the Omega Boutique in Sydney. Hats off to them, they did a great job. So happy with it.


----------



## Cobia

Dream Killer said:


> Purchased in 2009. Recently had the first service at the Omega Boutique in Sydney. Hats off to them, they did a great job. So happy with it.


Very tasteful mate, lovely watch.


----------



## spartan6

Beach time on OEM NATO


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> Very tasteful mate, lovely watch.


Thank you my friend. My one and only Swiss. The rest are Seikos


----------



## DaveandStu

Dream Killer said:


> Purchased in 2009. Recently had the first service at the Omega Boutique in Sydney. Hats off to them, they did a great job. So happy with it.


They are a good thing...belted mine since new, still a good thing..Dave


----------



## Baz44

Thought I would show of the 2500 PO LM LE

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Baz44 said:


> Thought I would show of the 2500 PO LM LE
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How's the liquid metal LE pricing compared to the non LE with the same movement ? Do they still command a premium seeing that only 1948 were made?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Dream Killer said:


> How's the liquid metal LE pricing compared to the non LE with the same movement ? Do they still command a premium seeing that only 1948 were made?


I see them sporadically in the USD $6K range. I think they're awesome but for me the original will always be 'the one'.










And I say that having also owned an 8500 and still have an 8900.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Galaga

Besides the ceramic bezel and red coloured "Seamaster" writing on the dial. Are there any other differences?


----------



## dinexus

Dream Killer said:


> Besides the ceramic bezel and red coloured "Seamaster" writing on the dial. Are there any other differences?


Applied numbers, and I think the dial might be ceramic as well, like the 8500?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Dream Killer said:


> Besides the ceramic bezel and red coloured "Seamaster" writing on the dial. Are there any other differences?


The BGW9 all-blue lume?


----------



## TSC

cybercat said:


> The BGW9 all-blue lume?


Yes, you're both correct. ceramic dial, ceramic bezel, applied numbers, red 'Seamaster' writing, and despite it being called the Liquid Metal, the only part of it that is, is the numbers in the bezel. Aside from that... case, movement, bracelet is the same. I miss it when I see great pictures of it on here. But, when it was on my wrist it didn't look as good as the pictures do. I now wear the 2500 probably more than the 8500, and sometimes miss my LM, but not that much.


----------



## cybercat

'
My 2500, earlier today...









I wear it more than all my others put together ;-)


----------



## Redleg25

I never had much interest in the PO line. But after looking through this thread, you all may have just converted me.


----------



## Galaga

dinexus said:


> Applied numbers, and I think the dial might be ceramic as well, like the 8500?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon my ignorance but what are "applied numbers?"


----------



## RDK

Dream Killer said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what are "applied numbers?"


Painted numbers:









Applied numbers:


----------



## Baz44

Dream Killer said:


> How's the liquid metal LE pricing compared to the non LE with the same movement ? Do they still command a premium seeing that only 1948 were made?


PO LM LE is holding its price well. I have this the classic 2500 and an 8500 TI I converted to black. Problem for me is since making the PO 8500 the LE is getting less wrist time these days.

Comparison below

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

I never tire of the PO2500




























Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Since my first service the watch's accuracy has been nothing short of astonishing. Running at +0.5 seconds per day. I wonder if my newly purchased winder has anything to do with it ?


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Rocking the OG today with some bold shorts! I sadly also just traded my 2500D 42mm for a watchco seamaster because I was getting tired of having two of almost the same watch. Hopefully the new piece can bring a little variety! I'm thinking of making my collection a seamaster lineage theme... maybe pick up a 2254.50 to go with my watchco and my remaining planet ocean... cool idea?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Rocking the OG today with some bold shorts! I sadly also just traded my 2500D 42mm for a watchco seamaster because I was getting tired of having two of almost the same watch. Hopefully the new piece can bring a little variety! I'm thinking of making my collection a seamaster lineage theme... maybe pick up a 2254.50 to go with my watchco and my remaining planet ocean... cool idea?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean like this.....










Or like this










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli

And I thought I had a problem....


----------



## R1P

Baz44 said:


> You mean like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Anytime my wife raises an eyebrow because of my 'obsession' with divers (all looking the same in her eyes), I'll show her these pics and assure her it could be worse...hahahaha

Awesome collection, congrats!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## tbensous

This is really a true modern classic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120

I love mine! Wish I had gotten it sooner. I just hate how the Omega logo disappears at certain angles.


----------



## Baz44

R1P said:


> Anytime my wife raises an eyebrow because of my 'obsession' with divers (all looking the same in her eyes), I'll show her these pics and assure her it could be worse...hahahaha
> 
> Awesome collection, congrats!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I must admit I do struggle to justify the PO8500 TI in black and the 2500 PO LM LE (2 black PO's looking very similar) I suspect the latter may go one day.

As we all know each of these watches are truly unique 

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Wore mine to Vikings training camp yesterday. Still in love with this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

The 2500 goes with everything.










Adding a couple of more shots for fun.




























Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga seamaster said:


> The 2500 goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a couple of more shots for fun.
> 
> .....
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


I think that on your arm, with sleeves and jacket, that the Planet Ocean 2500 is a little better match (more serious) - while the blue Planet Ocean 8900 is a little more of a fun and playful short sleeves kinda watch.


----------



## om3ga_fan

DocJekl said:


> I think that on your arm, with sleeves and jacket, that the Planet Ocean 2500 is a little better match (more serious) - while the blue Planet Ocean 8900 is a little more of a fun and playful short sleeves kinda watch.


Thanks, Larry. I tend to agree. As much as I want the 43.5 8900 PO to be an all-rounder it just doesn't work. For me, anyway. The 2500 just works in any scenario.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## om3ga_fan

Put the bracelet back on the 45.5mm for fun. Took a few photos of it and the 42mm.

45.5 before



















After



















45.5










42










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Mtnmansa

Here's mine.
of the many Omega's and other watches that came and went,
this was the first NEW watch purchased at a Omega Boutique.


----------



## Sambation

New owner here (2500D), still mentally digesting the fact that I have this beautiful timepiece.


----------



## GregBe

Got another back in the collection. Could be a one-watch collection for me.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

The size of the 42mm 2500D is perfect for me. It's nice to have a PO back in the rotation.


----------



## ac921ol

How many have the orange and black bezel ones?


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

ac921ol said:


> How many have the orange and black bezel ones?


Speaking of which I would like to pick up an OEM 2500 black bezel someday. Anyone know where you can find one without the entire bezel assembly like what is found on Ofrie? Also they seem to only have the 45.5mm bezel and not the 42mm bezel.


----------



## TimmyBoston

I owned one of these years ago. Still kicking myself for selling it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5, bought in 2005.

With hindsight perhaps I should have gone for the 42mm on my 18cm / 7in wrists. Oh well, can't see myself parting with it ever. My first "proper" watch.


----------



## Galaga

45.5 mm is massive when you think about it.


----------



## olli_tr

I've set my eyes on PO 2500. After a long black/orange/black/orange ping pong in my mind I've decided to get the Orange one. I think the black one is more elegant, but I've already got a black SMP and black Seiko diver coming so I decided to get the orange PO. It's just so very cool. 

If I didn't have any "standard" black diver, I would've probably decided to get the black one.


----------



## speedmaster.

this is simply awesome!!!!



GregBe said:


> Got another back in the collection. Could be a one-watch collection for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## RazorFrazer

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 12487677
> 
> 
> View attachment 12487689


Dude what straps are those ?


----------



## speedmaster.

wowww


----------



## SnookDawgg

om3ga seamaster said:


> I never tire of the PO2500


I think that clasp is better than the new, more generic 8500 flavor, for sure.


----------



## SnookDawgg

om3ga seamaster said:


> I never tire of the PO2500


I think that clasp is better than the new, more generic 8500 flavor, for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

RazorFrazer said:


> Dude what straps are those ?


Top is an old Geckota prototype from WatchGecko, has now become the: 
"Geckota® Chocolate Brown 20mm Simple Italian Watch Strap Satin Buckle".

I prefer that one over my others for the PO 2500 as the leather ends of the strap project past the spring-bars on the watch into the space between the lugs, largely filling the gap. Might not sound much, but it makes an important difference in appearance to me.

















Lower is my rubber strap for swimming, but is so soft & comfortable that it tends to be left on for casual wear too. 
It's a "20mm deBeer 911 Mens Black Silicone Rubber Dive Watch Band Strap Item Number 231419325667" from Holben's Fine Watch Bands.

It also fills the "gap" between the PO 2500 lugs well, and looks wider wider than it is, suiting my 42mm PO 2500 better. 
However, the main reason I chose this one (before I also knew how soft & comfortable it would be) is that the holes for the spring-bars are big enough to allow for easily fitting a 'leash', to save the watch from falling (& being lost when swimming or diving in open sea/ocean) - see pic below.

With an Isofrane its been an old navy trick for yonks to link a nylon-reinforced thread for a leash through the "air vents" in the strap, but the Isofrane doesn't fit the 42mm PO 2500 as well as it does on my Sub, MK IIs, Squales etc. (as the spring-bar holes on the PO 2500 are far closer to the ends of the lugs than on my other watches), and leaves a big ugly gap between the strap & the watch. :-(

For me this strap is a better solution for swimming / diving with my PO2500, is *so* soft, wears very comfortably even when wet, & I think looks cooler too, an extremely deep matt black colour.









Leash doesn't show when wearing...









Gap with Isofrane (sorry, not a good shot, I tried to hide the gap when taking the pic, in reality the gap is bigger & more noticeable) :









Sorry answer got so long! 
...hope some of it might be useful :roll:


----------



## Galaga

Just a question for owners. Will our bezel inserts always be available? Did my first service recently and didn't need to change it but by the next one I may need to. And, no I'm not the type that likes dings and scratches on the original bezel insert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

I agree - Clasp of 2500 PO is the best



SnookDawgg said:


> I think that clasp is better than the new, more generic 8500 flavor, for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

The 2500 will go down as the most desirable PO of them all similar to the pre-ceramic bezel Rolex Subs with the thinner case. 

The 2500 is simply a masterpiece.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

The bond with my 2500 PO is very strong!

Here are a couple recent pics on black rubber:



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## VicLeChic

Galaga said:


> Just a question for owners. Will our bezel inserts always be available? Did my first service recently and didn't need to change it but by the next one I may need to. And, no I'm not the type that likes dings and scratches on the original bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt the inserts will always be available. I had my PO serviced last year (summer) for the first time in 11 years and they damaged the insert pretty bad. The watch was mint, I'm generally very careful unless it's a beater. They replaced the insert under warranty but it took them four weeks to get the part from Switzerland.


----------



## Chisteve

Just got this and a happy chappy


----------



## Galaga

Chisteve said:


> Just got this and a happy chappy
> 
> View attachment 12492469


Looks good on mesh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chisteve

Yep pleased with with it


----------



## Spoon1

Great watch 😎









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

woooow


Spoon1 said:


> Great watch 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## joins

Some pictures I made today


----------



## speedmaster.

Amazing shots.



joins said:


> Some pictures I made today
> 
> View attachment 12502913
> 
> 
> View attachment 12502917


----------



## VicLeChic

joins said:


> Some pictures I made today
> 
> View attachment 12502913
> 
> 
> View attachment 12502917


Wow, out of this world, makes me want to buy a second PO


----------



## cwehr1

Absolutely lovely shots!


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C (year 2005)


----------



## cybercat

'
PO2500C (year 2006) ;-)


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful!


cybercat said:


> '
> PO2500C (year 2006) ;-)
> 
> 
> View attachment 12507567
> 
> 
> View attachment 12507569


----------



## carfanatic991

Cal 2500 - 42mm


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful!



carfanatic991 said:


> Cal 2500 - 42mm


----------



## DaveandStu

cybercat said:


> '
> PO2500C (year 2006) ;-)
> 
> 
> View attachment 12507567
> 
> 
> View attachment 12507569


The one ill never part with...great pics mate...dave


----------



## speedmaster.

does anyone know an online store where I can buy OEM rubber straps and buckles for Planet Ocean?


----------



## cybercat

speedmaster. said:


> does anyone know an online store where I can buy OEM rubber straps and buckles for Planet Ocean?


Got most of mine here : http://stores.ebay.com/swiss-watch-spares?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

...and a couple from one of the nearby Omega Boutiques.

Good luck!


----------



## speedmaster.

thank you!!



cybercat said:


> Got most of mine here : http://stores.ebay.com/swiss-watch-spares?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> ...and a couple from one of the nearby Omega Boutiques.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Moved my 2200.50 from the ORM rubber to the OEM NATO.










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## speedmaster.

is that a 20mm Nato? It seems that its width is slightly smaller than lug width...



om3ga seamaster said:


> Moved my 2200.50 from the ORM rubber to the OEM NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## om3ga_fan

speedmaster. said:


> is that a 20mm Nato? It seems that its width is slightly smaller than lug width...


22mm actually; purchased at the local Omega Boutique. About two minutes after I posted one of the spring bars broke.


----------



## speedmaster.

thank you for the kind answer



om3ga seamaster said:


> 22mm actually; purchased at the local Omega Boutique. About two minutes after I posted one of the spring bars broke.


----------



## Spoon1

om3ga seamaster said:


> 22mm actually; purchased at the local Omega Boutique. About two minutes after I posted one of the spring bars broke.


I think they sold you the 21mm 🤔

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoss0311

yeah that doesn't look right at all. My Omega Nato's cover the springbars completely.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Spoon1 said:


> I think they sold you the 21mm
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Sadly, I wouldn't put it past them - of all the OB's I've had the fortune to visit, my local OB ranks dead last in knowledge and service.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## speedmaster.

please note that Omega manufactures an unique nato size for 21mm & 22mm lugs.



Spoon1 said:


> I think they sold you the 21mm 樂
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

I have checked my 2500D accuracy since the beginning of the month. Currently running on average at +0.33 sec per day. 

Astonishing!!


----------



## speedmaster.

0.33 sec per day???
I have never heard anything close!



Galaga said:


> I have checked my 2500D accuracy since the beginning of the month. Currently running on average at +0.33 sec per day.
> 
> Astonishing!!


----------



## R1P

speedmaster. said:


> 0.33 sec per day???
> I have never heard anything close!


My former PO (also a D)...not bad for 2 months...


----------



## VicLeChic

speedmaster. said:


> 0.33 sec per day???
> I have never heard anything close!


Feasible, depending on the wearing habits. I got -1.4s in 10 days on my 2500C, or -0.14 s/d.

The trick is to compensate deviation when worn with deviation when resting. In my case the perfect rest position is 9up.


----------



## speedmaster.

0.14... simply amazing



VicLeChic said:


> Feasible, depending on the wearing habits. I got -1.4s in 10 days on my 2500C, or -0.14 s/d.
> 
> The trick is to compensate deviation when worn with deviation when resting. In my case the perfect rest position is 9up.


----------



## Galaga

speedmaster. said:


> 0.33 sec per day???
> I have never heard anything close!


Correction. Make that 0.24 sec. it's only 7 seconds fast since September 1. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120

Hey man, stop hating on the Speedmaster in the comments section of Bruce Williams's videos! LOL



Galaga said:


> Correction. Make that 0.24 sec. it's only 7 seconds fast since September 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

chillwill120 said:


> Hey man, stop hating on the Speedmaster in the comments section of Bruce Williams's videos! LOL


LOL. I love his videos. Didn't realise the Speedy had plastic parts in the movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow
that's simply amazing!!



Galaga said:


> Correction. Make that 0.24 sec. it's only 7 seconds fast since September 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

speedmaster. said:


> wow
> that's simply amazing!!


Since I have owned it the worst was +3 seconds.

However since the first service a few months ago the accuracy has been nothing short of extraordinary.


----------



## DocJekl

My Planet Ocean 2500 has gained only 3.7 minutes in 180 days 

(+1.2 sec/day x 6 months = only +1 minute every 7 weeks)


----------



## speedmaster.

wow



DocJekl said:


> My Planet Ocean 2500 has gained only 3.7 minutes in 180 days
> 
> (+1.2 sec/day x 6 months = only +1 minute every 7 weeks)


----------



## Sambation

My 2500D gains around 8 seconds per day, which is disappointing. :-(

I'm tempted to have it serviced, but then again 8 is not the end of the world as I just set it a minute early every two weeks.

but I know that it can do much better - and it's just outside COSC range. :think:


----------



## Galaga

Sambation said:


> My 2500D gains around 8 seconds per day, which is disappointing. :-(
> 
> I'm tempted to have it serviced, but then again 8 is not the end of the world as I just set it a minute early every two weeks.
> 
> but I know that it can do much better - and it's just outside COSC range. :think:


Service it buddy.


----------



## speedmaster.

maybe not COSC.... but one thing is sure.... the picture is awesome!!! :-D


Sambation said:


> My 2500D gains around 8 seconds per day, which is disappointing. :-(
> 
> I'm tempted to have it serviced, but then again 8 is not the end of the world as I just set it a minute early every two weeks.
> 
> but I know that it can do much better - and it's just outside COSC range. :think:


----------



## Sambation

Galaga said:


> Service it buddy.


Another problem is that the Omega service center here in Israel has got bed rep from many people, so I need to find a very good independent watchmaker who services these movements, OR send it abroad (something I really don't want to do).

In any case I prefer to see the person who does it and talk to them, not just send it into some lab.


----------



## TSC

Sambation said:


> Another problem is that the Omega service center here in Israel has got bed rep from many people, so I need to find a very good independent watchmaker who services these movements, OR send it abroad (something I really don't want to do).
> 
> In any case I prefer to see the person who does it and talk to them, not just send it into some lab.


How long have you had it?


----------



## Sambation

TSC said:


> How long have you had it?


Since early August. Bought it second hand from someone who bought it second hand himself in Geneva last year, watch is dated to April 2011.

Watch was/is in mint condition save for some wear scartches/dents from my time with it, never serviced (red dot still very visible).


----------



## TSC

In that case, yes, service it. It looked polished, so thought it may have been done.. But 2011 definitely worth getting it done now. 
Alex on here is from Israel, ask him his experiences out there?


----------



## Sambation

TSC said:


> In that case, yes, service it. It looked polished, so thought it may have been done.. But 2011 definitely worth getting it done now.
> Alex on here is from Israel, ask him his experiences out there?


Watch hasn't been polished at least to my knowledge, doesn't look like it?

Can you please refer me to Alex's username, I couldn't find him myself. Thanks!


----------



## TSC

It's in great condition. AlexTA is his username. He's in Tel Aviv if I remember rightly...


----------



## Galaga

We all here have the best PO ever made. I was hesitant to service mine after 8 years of ownership. 

However since my service the accuracy has been incredible.


----------



## Sambation

TSC said:


> It's in great condition. AlexTA is his username. He's in Tel Aviv if I remember rightly...


Thank you TSC! I keep falling deeper and deeper in love with this piece every day and enjoying the heck out of it, just want it to be COSC again.

I found Alex_TA and dropped him a line, will update here if I have any substantial updates.



Galaga said:


> We all here have the best PO ever made. I was hesitant to service mine after 8 years of ownership.
> 
> However since my service the accuracy has been incredible.


Yes indeed - to service it will go, once I find the right person for the job.


----------



## TSC

Sambation said:


> Thank you TSC! I keep falling deeper and deeper in love with this piece every day and enjoying the heck out of it, just want it to be COSC again.
> 
> I found Alex_TA and dropped him a line, will update here if I have any substantial updates.


No worries, good luck. 
If you ever fancy a change, they also look brill on a NATO.


----------



## Galaga

And to think some on WUS want to compare this masterpiece to an ugly Submariner with a cyclops.


----------



## GTTIME

My 2500c PO is 8 years old, never serviced and still with .5 seconds a day. 

I know I should service it but I also doubt it will come back as accurate !


----------



## chillwill120

Please let us know if you find a good person to service it!



Sambation said:


> Thank you TSC! I keep falling deeper and deeper in love with this piece every day and enjoying the heck out of it, just want it to be COSC again.
> 
> I found Alex_TA and dropped him a line, will update here if I have any substantial updates.
> 
> Yes indeed - to service it will go, once I find the right person for the job.


----------



## Sambation

"Planet Pool"


































Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

Congratulations, amongst the best PO 2500 photos I have ever seen!!


Sambation said:


> "Planet Pool"
> 
> View attachment 12561087
> 
> 
> View attachment 12561083
> 
> 
> View attachment 12561085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhrn

My PO 2500 into the woods....


----------



## uhrn

Into the woods...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Sambation

Office PO









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

awesome picture



uhrn said:


> Into the woods...


----------



## chillwill120

So I've had the 2500 Planet Ocean since the spring and I've enjoyed it. It's super accurate and it's robust and pretty under the radar so I'm not worried to wear it in almost any situation. However, I've found it a bit uncomfortable; the watch on bracelet is very heavy and I can't get a good fit on the bracelet since there are no micro adjustments. Plus, there is something about the look of the bracelet I don't like; I think it's the way the endlinks stick out so far beyond the lugs. I was considering flipping it for something smaller and lighter like a Railmaster. However, I bought an inexpensive shark mesh bracelet and tried it on my PO this weekend. Normally I'm not a fan wearing my watches on anything other than OEM bracelets. I don't like natos or rubber straps and rarely wear leather. I also hate gaps between the case and endlinks (like on the Tudor Ranger). However, the shark mesh on the PO somehow just works. I think it looks great with the polished steel adding a bit of flash to an otherwise rugged watch. But best of all it is extremely comfortable. The mesh is extremely adjustable and light weight. I'm thrilled with it. Plus Omega has a history of putting some divers on mesh so I don't feel it's sacrilegious.


----------



## boossard

I've had my 2201.50 for seven great years. It may be time to part with it soon, but for now, still enjoying. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo

boossard said:


> I've had my 2201.50 for seven great years. It may be time to part with it.


May I ask why? Trading for something more special?


----------



## obomomomo

Not much of a bracelet guy. Almost all my watches are on aftermarket straps. It helps that the PO wears all kinds of different straps well.


----------



## boossard

obomomomo said:


> May I ask why? Trading for something more special?


The PO is truly a fantastic watch, but as my collection and tastes have changed over the years, I don't have as much need for a higher-end diver like this. It's just not getting the wrist time it once did, so I'd like to see it go to someone who will wear and enjoy it often.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## speedmaster.

awesome!!


om3ga seamaster said:


> Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## walnutcrunch

PO on the ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccoq123

PO is a solid go to watch. High priority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

For the month of October MY PO gained just 33 seconds. An average of just over 1 second a day.


----------



## dinexus

Just landed - been appreciating the hell outta this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitan

boossard said:


> I've had my 2201.50 for seven great years. It may be time to part with it soon, but for now, still enjoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like it's still in mint condition after seven years


----------



## cybercat

'
Weather still warm but has turned a bit cooler, so been wearing 2500 PO on Ω rally strap last few days.... b-)

















.


----------



## solesman

The PO LM LE is a beaut! ;-)



dinexus said:


> Just landed - been appreciating the hell outta this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful



KayGee said:


> I am biased but I think the 2500 is much better looking than the 8500. I used to lust after the Rolex Submariner but once I tried one on I knew that 40mm was just too small for me. Once I saw the POC XL I had to have one. Now I do. As a matter of fact I just added a polished Steib mesh bracelet but haven't taken any pictures. There are other much better examples on this forum but I'll share this one of my POC 2500 XL


----------



## raheelc

Loving my new (to me) PO.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## woodruffm

It's been a little while since I've given this one a decent run on the wrist, but I've been wearing it all week and must admit that I'm loving this watch more and more.

Omega got so much right with this PO, pure understated beauty with purpose and such a classic already.


----------



## MJM

No longer have mine. But the 2500 was my entry into the wonderful world of Omega a few years ago. May have to pick up another some day.


----------



## liewb

Classic looks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boossard

Kitan said:


> It looks like it's still in mint condition after seven years


It just came back from the spa in September


----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful



woodruffm said:


> It's been a little while since I've given this one a decent run on the wrist, but I've been wearing it all week and must admit that I'm loving this watch more and more.
> 
> Omega got so much right with this PO, pure understated beauty with purpose and such a classic already.
> 
> View attachment 12625231


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Hope you guys like this beauty as much as I do!


----------



## Alpental

2500 is a solid movement!


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Hey guys, so i recently sold my PO 2500 XL, and i really really really regret it. It was my favorite watch and i regret feeling it was “too big” to wear every day. Any of you ever track down a watch you sold before? Or maybe you have a PO 45.5mm 2500 on rubber for sale? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

the perfect watch.



OpulenTimepieces said:


> Hope you guys like this beauty as much as I do!


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

speedmaster. said:


> the perfect watch.


Definitely! One of my favorite Omegas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

My First Omega PO and I simply love it.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

yogik_yo said:


> View attachment 12640767
> 
> 
> My First Omega PO and I simply love it.


That's such a beautiful piece!


----------



## B.Boston

Absolutely smitten with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm

Ok, so it's now been on my wrist solidly for 2 weeks, 24 hours a day, which never happens for me, I always get bored after a day or two and swap watches. I've tried to take it off a couple of time to give something else a chance but I just can't seem to do it. I've been keeping an eye on the accuracy of this watch since I set it against the atomic clock last Thursday and over the last 7 days it's gained less than half a second, which is absolutely phenomenal and basically shames everything else that I own. I treated it to a bit of TLC over the weekend and re-brushed the bracelet and clasp so the strap now looks factory fresh. I was toying with the idea of selling it a few week's ago but I think it's now firmly back onto the keeper list and it may well have sealed the fate of my ETA Black Bay.


----------



## TSC

Happens to the best of us! Mine will be ten years and counting next year, and it's still the fave. 
Impressive touch up, what did you use on it?


----------



## speedmaster.

yogik_yo said:


> View attachment 12640767
> 
> 
> My First Omega PO and I simply love it.


awesome picture!!


----------



## 92gli

I often wonder how hard it would be to find an NOS 2201.50...


----------



## 92gli

My best friend has been daily wearing his 2201.50 for 13 years. Only time it's been off him was for service a few years back. Poor thing is so beat up yet so attractive for that reason. It was like new when he got it, paid $1600 o|


----------



## woodruffm

TSC said:


> Happens to the best of us! Mine will be ten years and counting next year, and it's still the fave.
> Impressive touch up, what did you use on it?


One of those refinishing kits which is basically 3 different 3m / Scotchbrite pads. This time though I used the medium one which is red / brown in colour, took me about 10 minutes and I didn't even bother taking off the bracelet this time, just need to mask off around the watch head just in case.


----------



## Fenix84

So for the past couple weeks ive had my eyes on the new 8900, tried it on a number of times and really liked it, but wasn't entirely convinced. Last night i was bored so i thought id clean my watches since its been years since i did that last. After a soapy rinse I put on the PO 2500 for the first time in a long time and was it surprised at how well it fit and how truly beautiful the watch is. Was thinking about selling it to fund the 8900 but now i think i'll hang on to it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## TSC

woodruffm said:


> One of those refinishing kits which is basically 3 different 3m / Scotchbrite pads. This time though I used the medium one which is red / brown in colour, took me about 10 minutes and I didn't even bother taking off the bracelet this time, just need to mask off around the watch head just in case.


Brave, I should give that a go sometime, 5 or 6 years since the last service and could do with it, but I'm bound to balls it up. Did you not mask the edges off?


----------



## woodruffm

TSC said:


> Brave, I should give that a go sometime, 5 or 6 years since the last service and could do with it, but I'm bound to balls it up. Did you not mask the edges off?


Honestly you should give it a go, you'll be surprised at how easy it is to get very good results. No need to mask off the edges, but if it's your first crack at it I would suggest removing the bracelet and then you can start you at one edge and go in a straight line all the way to the other. I actually wear my PO on the wrist upside down when I'm doing it as the links are more rounded and need to be arched around your wrist to expose more of the metal. As long as you go in one direction and keep your line straight you'll be onto a winner ;-)


----------



## TSC

woodruffm said:


> Honestly you should give it a go, you'll be surprised at how easy it is to get very good results. No need to mask off the edges, but if it's your first crack at it I would suggest removing the bracelet and then you can start you at one edge and go in a straight line all the way to the other. I actually wear my PO on the wrist upside down when I'm doing it as the links are more rounded and need to be arched around your wrist to expose more of the metal. As long as you go in one direction and keep your line straight you'll be onto a winner ;-)


Yeh, when I saw the YouTube video, guy was doing that on his Sub, and wearing it. Always thought it was done in one direction, but he was going up and down on the bracelet, What could possibly go wrong eh?!b-)


----------



## 1133834

Sorry guys it's a pretty ropey photo but love my 2500C all the same!


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

WillHarris2306 said:


> Sorry guys it's a pretty ropey photo but love my 2500C all the same!
> 
> View attachment 12643047


There's something about the 2500 model that 10 years can pass an still looks stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Good point


----------



## Spoon1

New shoes just came in 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Fenix84 said:


> So for the past couple weeks ive had my eyes on the new 8900, tried it on a number of times and really liked it, but wasn't entirely convinced. Last night i was bored so i thought id clean my watches since its been years since i did that last. After a soapy rinse I put on the PO 2500 for the first time in a long time and was it surprised at how well it fit and how truly beautiful the watch is. Was thinking about selling it to fund the 8900 but now i think i'll hang on to it for the foreseeable future.


Mine will be 12 years old next month, like a good whisky. Went through its first service and overhaul last year. Accuracy is still incredible. I also thought about selling it to fund another watch but what holds me back is I would be too sad to let it go. My first luxury watch. You never forget the first time. I wear it once a month as I rotate and it feels great every time. They really nailed it. I tried the 8900 but wasn't 100% convinced either, looks great but not as great as the 2500.


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

First luxury watch courtesy of a fellow forum member. Over the moon with this one


----------



## Rale




----------



## TonyDennison

Jefferson Overlin said:


> It is so crazy to me that omega designed this watch, which was a best-seller for them, then moved away from the design almost immediately. Someone needs to talk to the folks there about not fixing things that aren't broken. I could imagine the PO being a boon and an identifying watch for Omega (like the sub for Rolex) if they didn't muddy the design so much.
> 
> I totally agree. It is RIDICULOUS that Omega doesn't get this ! I am just glad I have my 2500D PO. Wish I had the Seamaster 300 but maybe some day. The 2500 PO is the best of the best as far as Omega is concerned and they should have grabbed it and held on to it for life. I had a speedmaster for years but sold it to get this PO. Absolutely Iconic and beautiful. People say it is odd that a watch that only just recently arrived feels like an icon and they are confused as to why it feels this way. Its because it screams to be the Omega Icon, S-C-R-E-A-M-S...... S-C-R-E-A-M-S. I appreciate that Omega built it, but I must say...Those in charge of Omega are dumb dumb dumb. They get their Submariner and they discard it....crazy, UNBELIEVABLE. Whomever has a 2500PO, never sell it, those whom do not, get one and never sell it. The 8500 PO looks like a clown watch, trying to be a Rolex. sad. the 2500 PO is the key, no doubt.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Perfect size of the 2500 42mm









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison

om3ga seamaster said:


> Moved my 2200.50 from the ORM rubber to the OEM NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


Are you aware that your watch is on top of your cuff? Just asking.


----------



## yogik_yo

You got yourself a great deal for $1600.. Great watch and it goes well with either straps or bracelets.



92gli said:


> My best friend has been daily wearing his 2201.50 for 13 years. Only time it's been off him was for service a few years back. Poor thing is so beat up yet so attractive for that reason. It was like new when he got it, paid $1600 o|
> View attachment 12642147


----------



## yogik_yo

Where did you get that mesh bracelet from ? Looks pretty nice !!


chillwill120 said:


> So I've had the 2500 Planet Ocean since the spring and I've enjoyed it. It's super accurate and it's robust and pretty under the radar so I'm not worried to wear it in almost any situation. However, I've found it a bit uncomfortable; the watch on bracelet is very heavy and I can't get a good fit on the bracelet since there are no micro adjustments. Plus, there is something about the look of the bracelet I don't like; I think it's the way the endlinks stick out so far beyond the lugs. I was considering flipping it for something smaller and lighter like a Railmaster. However, I bought an inexpensive shark mesh bracelet and tried it on my PO this weekend. Normally I'm not a fan wearing my watches on anything other than OEM bracelets. I don't like natos or rubber straps and rarely wear leather. I also hate gaps between the case and endlinks (like on the Tudor Ranger). However, the shark mesh on the PO somehow just works. I think it looks great with the polished steel adding a bit of flash to an otherwise rugged watch. But best of all it is extremely comfortable. The mesh is extremely adjustable and light weight. I'm thrilled with it. Plus Omega has a history of putting some divers on mesh so I don't feel it's sacrilegious.
> 
> View attachment 12584567


----------



## TonyDennison

speedmaster. said:


> 0.33 sec per day???
> I have never heard anything close!


If I wear mine 24 hours a day I get about the same .33+ a day.....2500D PO


----------



## TonyDennison

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Oh man, this picture says a thousand words about how hard the new PO tries to do what the 2500 effortlessly does. Elegance isn't in found dotted lines, complex shapes, and shiny surfaces :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. The new versions are dopey, clowny. Looks cheap. No class.


----------



## TonyDennison

RDK said:


> Still going strong, even with some nice competitors 


I don't think there is any competition with the 2500 PO looks wise. No way no how.


----------



## HonzaH

Last week I sold my PO 2500 and already missing it. The watch fit sow nice on my wrist as was very comfortable. Now I have to look for another one


----------



## Galaga

TonyDennison said:


> Jefferson Overlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so crazy to me that omega designed this watch, which was a best-seller for them, then moved away from the design almost immediately. Someone needs to talk to the folks there about not fixing things that aren't broken. I could imagine the PO being a boon and an identifying watch for Omega (like the sub for Rolex) if they didn't muddy the design so much.
> 
> I totally agree. It is RIDICULOUS that Omega doesn't get this ! I am just glad I have my 2500D PO. Wish I had the Seamaster 300 but maybe some day. The 2500 PO is the best of the best as far as Omega is concerned and they should have grabbed it and held on to it for life. I had a speedmaster for years but sold it to get this PO. Absolutely Iconic and beautiful. People say it is odd that a watch that only just recently arrived feels like an icon and they are confused as to why it feels this way. Its because it screams to be the Omega Icon, S-C-R-E-A-M-S...... S-C-R-E-A-M-S. I appreciate that Omega built it, but I must say...Those in charge of Omega are dumb dumb dumb. They get their Submariner and they discard it....crazy, UNBELIEVABLE. Whomever has a 2500PO, never sell it, those whom do not, get one and never sell it. The 8500 PO looks like a clown watch, trying to be a Rolex. sad. the 2500 PO is the key, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> The new PO's are too try hard, blingy and top heavy. The subtle sophistication of the 2500 is timeless. I have several watches. Love my Seikos but nothing compares to the PO 2500.
Click to expand...


----------



## RDK

TonyDennison said:


> I don't think there is any competition with the 2500 PO looks wise. No way no how.


And still.. the PO left the building.
Sold it last December.

Quite happy with the two that were left behind


----------



## Galaga

RDK said:


> And still.. the PO left the building.
> Sold it last December.
> 
> Quite happy with the two that were left behind


You have two top pieces there. The Explorer has become one of my favourite Rolexes and the ETA Black Bay defeats the inhouse for comfort. And you can't beat that smily face.


----------



## Fenix84

I don't understand all the hate for the new PO. The newer PO 8500, 8800, 8900 are all great watches but I would agree they don't look as classy as the PO 2500 simply because they aren't meant to be. The PO designs are trending towards a more sporty look mainly because the other Seamaster lines are geared towards a more traditional look (AT, 300, 300M). Its no mistake the PO 8900 is more than 16mm thick, it wasn't made to fit under your tuxedo, its a full blown diving watch. 

I too love the PO 2500 but its all personal preference, i m sure there are a ton of people who love the newer models and think the PO 2500 is boring and outdated. I understand this is a PO 2500 appreciation thread but there's really no need to bash the other models. Whether you think its a great thing or not Omega makes something for everyone. 

As mentioned earlier I also agree that the PO 2500 look was a home run but because Omega is the "anti-Rolex" they aren't going to push the PO 2500 for the next 50 years like the sub. Instead they do what they always do, innovate to make new bold designs. Everyone has a different opinion whether this is a good thing or not but it doesn't really matter just be thankful Omega did make a PO 2500 and that you own one.


----------



## speedmaster.

OEM rubber strap is a beauty!!


Spoon1 said:


> New shoes just came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow


----------



## Rale




----------



## cybercat

'








'


----------



## 1133834

Second that.

My 2500C was my first proper watch and sometimes i think of flipping it, until i rotate it back onto my wrist and i conclude i'll never sell it. 2500 all the way without a doubt in my mind.



VicLeChic said:


> Mine will be 12 years old next month, like a good whisky. Went through its first service and overhaul last year. Accuracy is still incredible. I also thought about selling it to fund another watch but what holds me back is I would be too sad to let it go. My first luxury watch. You never forget the first time. I wear it once a month as I rotate and it feels great every time. They really nailed it. I tried the 8900 but wasn't 100% convinced either, looks great but not as great as the 2500.


----------



## wolfie1

As a fellow 2500D owner I am loving the pics


----------



## om3ga_fan

TonyDennison said:


> Are you aware that your watch is on top of your cuff? Just asking.


Yes. It was cold that particular day so I️ was wearing a heavier shirt and, just prior to the picture, was also wearing light gloves. Being on a nato strap I️ didn't see an issue with wearing it over the cuff.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Spoon1

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison

om3ga seamaster said:


> Yes. It was cold that particular day so I️ was wearing a heavier shirt and, just prior to the picture, was also wearing light gloves. Being on a nato strap I️ didn't see an issue with wearing it over the cuff.
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


I was just kidding around, no need to explain. Sorry. Nice watch though


----------



## TonyDennison

om3ga seamaster said:


> Yes. It was cold that particular day so I️ was wearing a heavier shirt and, just prior to the picture, was also wearing light gloves. Being on a nato strap I️ didn't see an issue with wearing it over the cuff.
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


I was just kidding around, no need to explain. Sorry. Nice watch though


----------



## TonyDennison

RDK said:


> And still.. the PO left the building.
> Sold it last December.
> 
> Quite happy with the two that were left behind


I think the 2500 PO blows these out of the water.


----------



## TonyDennison

MJM said:


> No longer have mine. But the 2500 was my entry into the wonderful world of Omega a few years ago. May have to pick up another some day.

















MJM said:


> No longer have mine. But the 2500 was my entry into the wonderful world of Omega a few years ago. May have to pick up another some day.


I personally can't imagine anyone selling their 2500 PO.....unless it was to feed their child or something.


----------



## DocJekl

TonyDennison said:


> View attachment 12672003
> View attachment 12672005
> 
> 
> I personally can't imagine anyone selling their 2500 PO.....unless it was to feed their child or something.


My young son traded an older Planet Ocean 2500 to buy a more expensive new SMPc Chronograph, which we later traded to get an X-33 Skywalker. He'd still like to own a Planet Ocean 2500, more than the 8500/8900, someday when he feels like he's in a position to be able to properly care for and maintain an automatic watch. So, immaturity and impulsivity could do it.

I've set aside a spare POLMLE for him, for when he gets married and I can wear mine together with him as he walks down the aisle.


----------



## RDK

TonyDennison said:


> I think the 2500 PO blows these out of the water.


That's a matter of taste..
I still like the PO 2500. Wish I bought the 42mm back then, I grew tired of the size and weight of my 45.5mm.

Explorer and Black Bay are more comfortable to me.


----------



## TonyDennison

RDK said:


> That's a matter of taste..
> I still like the PO 2500. Wish I bought the 42mm back then, I grew tired of the size and weight of my 45.5mm.
> 
> Explorer and Black Bay are more comfortable to me.


It certainly is.

And as to size, I have a huge wrist. Rolex look like girls' watches on my wrist, so the 45 is right for me.


----------



## rokman

My fav watch










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon1

Such a cool watch 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

love tudor


RDK said:


> And still.. the PO left the building.
> Sold it last December.
> 
> Quite happy with the two that were left behind


----------



## Buchmann69

Recent pics of my PO...









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sambation

Mine's keeping a pretty solid +7 per day, hasn't been serviced since it left the factory early 2011 (red dot still intact). I know it can do so much better and it bothers me. I'll probably get it serviced sooner than later.


----------



## wolfie1

Sambation said:


> Mine's keeping a pretty solid +7 per day, hasn't been serviced since it left the factory early 2011 (red dot still intact). I know it can do so much better and it bothers me. I'll probably get it serviced sooner than later.
> 
> View attachment 12684245


nice pic


----------



## Fenix84

Took these a few days ago but thought id share


----------



## om3ga_fan

My trusty 2200.50 that I've had since 2009.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anotherrcguy

How about an omega croc strap...


----------



## TSC

Bought new in 2008, serviced once, and one I hope I never have to part with. Perfection, for me. 
There is no 'Sub' snobbery involved here at all. I can appreciate both, but the PO just does it for me more.


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA

I missed this one and bought it back from the same gentleman


----------



## DocJekl

ReinhardSA said:


> I missed this one and bought it back from the same gentleman
> 
> View attachment 12689377


I have the 2201.51 like you, but I did the orange bezel mod - love it.


----------



## ReinhardSA

DocJekl said:


> I have the 2201.51 like you, but I did the orange bezel mod - love it.


I am half tempted to get a dial with white numerals for it.


----------



## woodruffm

I finally got around to swapping out the bracelet for a zuludiver bond nato that I bought nearly a year ago...


----------



## jabster410

My Planet Ocean on a whiskey shell strap. This has be my daily wearer for about the last year since I've had it.


----------



## DaveandStu

Just beat the heck out of mine from new....one of the few that can do it all imho....all the best Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Balmy autumn afternoon...









'


----------



## TonyDennison

Galaga said:


> TonyDennison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new PO's are too try hard, blingy and top heavy. The subtle sophistication of the 2500 is timeless. I have several watches. Love my Seikos but nothing compares to the PO 2500.
> 
> 
> 
> Im wearing my SKX007 on a Zulu Strap today.....I love it. years and years old never been serviced keeps perfect time, maybe +2 +3 a day....Great now its going to seize
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyDennison

DocJekl said:


> I have the 2201.51 like you, but I did the orange bezel mod - love it.


i used to think about getting the PO with Orange numbers but figured I would tire of it and wish I had the white numbers. What's your experience been? Tired of the orange or just love it more every day??

Thanks


----------



## TonyDennison

do you ever tire of the orange and wish you had the white?
Ive thought of the orange but am afraid it would get annoying if I bored of it.
Thanks

T



Nutmeg
InPajamas;44547083 said:


> View attachment 12654359
> View attachment 12654363
> 
> 
> First luxury watch courtesy of a fellow forum member. Over the moon with this one


----------



## rokman

i bought the orange one almost 9 years ago and never looked back. I will never get tired of it...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

TonyDennison said:


> i used to think about getting the PO with Orange numbers but figured I would tire of it and wish I had the white numbers. What's your experience been? Tired of the orange or just love it more every day??
> 
> Thanks


I really like that little pop the orange numbers give the watch - I never get tired of the orange. I wanted even more color and bought a spare orange bezel for it as well. Now it's eye catching and and more playful than my Tudor Black Bay Red.

I have the POLMLE with silver numbers that I don't like quite as much, but what draws me to that one is the glossy ceramic dial and LM bezel, so I like it for different reasons, but not because the numbers are silver.


----------



## Roadie_Star

Nevermind. Wrong thread.


----------



## Spoon1

Roadie_Star said:


> Added to the Seamaster and Aqua Terra with a Planet Ocean. Plenty of these on this forum but never see them at work. Wearing mine with pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Wrong thread 
Only PO2500 here 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison

DocJekl said:


> I really like that little pop the orange numbers give the watch - I never get tired of the orange. I wanted even more color and bought a spare orange bezel for it as well. Now it's eye catching and and more playful than my Tudor Black Bay Red.
> 
> I have the POLMLE with silver numbers that I don't like quite as much, but what draws me to that one is the glossy ceramic dial and LM bezel, so I like it for different reasons, but not because the numbers are silver.


thanks

t


----------



## TonyDennison

rokman said:


> i bought the orange one almost 9 years ago and never looked back. I will never get tired of it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## TonyDennison

In stereo


----------



## champ13

nice shot 


Buchmann69 said:


> Recent pics of my PO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 1133834




----------



## international

Hi guys, this is my first "timepiece", so far so good! Really feels good on the wrist and every time I look at the time I get a little distracted from the excellence of Omega.

Greetings from Estonia 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

My PO...now semi retired after being belted for years straight, still killa imho...great thread op ...all the best Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

woooowwww



WillHarris2306 said:


> View attachment 12767211


----------



## DocJekl

international said:


> Hi guys, this is my first "timepiece", so far so good! Really feels good on the wrist and every time I look at the time I get a little distracted from the excellence of Omega.
> 
> Greetings from Estonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I hope that you had a friend in the car taking those photos for you...


----------



## Galaga

speedmaster. said:


> woooowwww


Top photo my fellow brother of the 2500. This should put an end to why the 2500 is the greatest PO of them all.


----------



## champ13

nice shot


international said:


> Hi guys, this is my first "timepiece", so far so good! Really feels good on the wrist and every time I look at the time I get a little distracted from the excellence of Omega.
> 
> Greetings from Estonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon1

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

Been worn 80-85% of the time for six years now
Band shows the use, battle scars of a superb piece









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Persyce

6SpeedTA95 said:


> Been worn 80-85% of the time for six years now
> Band shows the use, battle scars of a superb piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


A watch being used, rather than put in a safe somewhere. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66

I'e said it many times but the very best PO to me is clearly the original 2500. Have not liked the direction the PO has gone since.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Timing the morning hike.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

great!
In those 6 years, did it undergo service?



6SpeedTA95 said:


> Been worn 80-85% of the time for six years now
> Band shows the use, battle scars of a superb piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt

Here´s mine that I´m using today in a grey Nato. Always loved this one and never get tired of it.


----------



## N8G

DaveandStu said:


> My PO...now semi retired after being belted for years straight, still killa imho...great thread op ...all the best DaveSent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Sorry, what to you mean by "belted" for years straight?


----------



## DaveandStu

Morning, I mean that it was a almost daily wearer, so it stayed on the wrist if we were fishing commercially, flying privately, farming..repairing anything from grading equipment to bulldozers and going from fruit and freezer rooms from -18 to +40 degrees Celsius. It just stood up to all so well, and when we needed to clean up and on rare occasions went with a suit. To me one of the few really good all-rounder. It was the constant impact from our work that surprised me, combined with nuclear like lume and a wrist presence that even when you were in dirty stinking work gear...it got looks....in Aus, if you get a belting, you take a fair few hits...you can both give and take...as a amazing timepiece my seamaster took a absolute belting..
All the best Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G

DaveandStu said:


> Morning, I mean that it was a almost daily wearer, so it stayed on the wrist if we were fishing commercially, flying privately, farming..repairing anything from grading equipment to bulldozers and going from fruit and freezer rooms from -18 to +40 degrees Celsius. It just stood up to all so well, and when we needed to clean up and on rare occasions went with a suit. To me one of the few really good all-rounder. It was the constant impact from our work that surprised me, combined with nuclear like lume and a wrist presence that even when you were in dirty stinking work gear...it got looks....in Aus, if you get a belting, you take a fair few hits...you can both give and take...as a amazing timepiece my seamaster took a absolute belting..All the best DaveSent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the explanation. Yeah, looks great after all that [ab]use!


----------



## DaveandStu

All good mate, by the look of a fair few on this great thread a lot of them have proven they can take similar (ab)use....Dave


----------



## speedmaster.

amazing!!


r171pt said:


> Here´s mine that I´m using today in a grey Nato. Always loved this one and never get tired of it.
> 
> View attachment 12774055


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

speedmaster. said:


> great!
> In those 6 years, did it undergo service?


Not it has not undergone service. I think technically it was due at year 5 but I'm not doing without my Omega until I get another. It is gaining about 4 seconds a day so at the very least it needs some regulation but it may have picked up some minor magnetism as well which could be the cause of its slight fast running.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## TonyDennison

yup here it is today. No AR coating on top. Diamond Pasted


----------



## TSC

Obviously getting old when the strap changes are all about the comfort


----------



## TonyDennison

TonyDennison said:


> View attachment 12797295
> yup here it is today. No AR coating on top. Diamond Pasted


I re pasted






I think it looks whiter, am I wrong??


----------



## champ13

nice shot


Sambation said:


> View attachment 12792645


----------



## gr4z

Over 10 years old and still going strong. Serviced for the first time 14 months ago. Just bought the rubber strap so I can alternate between this and the original steel strap. This watch is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia

Here is mine 42mm.Anyone put the new adjustable clasp?I have some fitment problems and wondering if i could solve it with a half link.









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

A lot of us have used the adjustable clasp.

I'm assuming you want to just get a half link instead of the clasp?

If that is correct, sure try it.

I love the new clasp on it tho, and I think 90% of the people who have changed are with me on that.

Here is mine on a combat straps










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Mark_SF

Got my PO three weeks ago, and I've been experimenting with which strap I like best, and so far the genuine Omega Nato is the best for comfort. Shame they're so expensive.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## tetia

If anyone has and want to sell a half link for the 42mm let me know with pm

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

FYI - Topper has TWO excellent condition 2201.50s for sale right now. One comes with the rubber dive strap too.


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## DaveandStu

Still one of the best wrist soothers...have a top day all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Omega= lume ..bloody great lume!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Soon it needs to go in for service. Until then, always a pleasure to wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgator

This has been a great watch and my daily wearer for a few years now.

It's coming up on five years from the original purchase date. How soon are you all getting your first service? Is it time?


----------



## Galaga

bgator said:


> This has been a great watch and my daily wearer for a few years now.
> 
> It's coming up on five years from the original purchase date. How soon are you all getting your first service? Is it time?


I had my service after 8 years of ownership. No need if it's still keeping time.

Not my pic. Another member created this image. WOW!!


----------



## solesman

Mine was recently serviced after 7 years. It was losing 2 seconds per day, now gaining 0.5 seconds per day and looking like new 



bgator said:


> This has been a great watch and my daily wearer for a few years now.
> 
> It's coming up on five years from the original purchase date. How soon are you all getting your first service? Is it time?


----------



## solesman

Mine was recently serviced after 7 years. It was losing 2 seconds per day, now gaining 0.5 seconds per day and looking like new 



bgator said:


> This has been a great watch and my daily wearer for a few years now.
> 
> It's coming up on five years from the original purchase date. How soon are you all getting your first service? Is it time?


----------



## Galaga




----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> Mine was recently serviced after 7 years. It was losing 2 seconds per day, now gaining 0.5 seconds per day and looking like new


Mine is 10 years old, and was serviced 5 years ago. It's running dead on now, so am reluctant to send for it's next service. Was a +3, but now runs spot on. Go figure!


----------



## solesman

I agree. Don’t service again unless it’s needs it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgator

solesman said:


> I agree. Don't service again unless it's needs it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice.

It's historically been +7 sec/day so I'd like to get a bit more accuracy. I might as well get that done with a service rather than waiting a few more years..


----------



## woodruffm

Simply love this watch on a good quality Nato.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AOYE




----------



## AOYE




----------



## CGP

I almost picked up a PO before I got my current GMT. It was a 45 XL. Just couldn't pull the trigger. Of course now that I've spent time with the 44mm GMT, I think I could have handled the XL. Oh well, maybe down the road?


----------



## Vikinguy

Here's my first love. God damn. Now I wish I had both. What a gorgeous watch.

Old girl by mjones723, on Flickr

Now that I've aged, almost died of cirrhosis, had a liver transplant and now feel amazing I've gotten a little flashier.

PO citrus by mjones723, on Flickr

Both the 2500 and 8500 are bad ass to the bone.


----------



## Buchmann69

Orange  overload today...










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## richn

Love the orange bezel PO's!


----------



## richn

I honestly adore the orange, its quite unique. Go for it!


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> I agree. Don't service again unless it's needs it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent my POLMLE in for service a couple of weeks ago, when it hit 7 years old, and should have it back in late May. I wasn't having any issues, but I put it in the safe 2 years ago at 5 years old, so I wouldn't wear out any parts just in case I serviced it locally. My local watchmaker only knows the 2500, and is not a certified Omega watchmaker or have a parts account - he did a fantastic job with my 2201.51 4 years ago. But it went to Omega Culver City.


----------



## solesman

DocJekl said:


> I sent my POLMLE in for service a couple of weeks ago, when it hit 7 years old, and should have it back in late May. I wasn't having any issues, but I put it in the safe 2 years ago at 5 years old, so I wouldn't wear out any parts just in case I serviced it locally. My local watchmaker only knows the 2500, and is not a certified Omega watchmaker or have a parts account - he did a fantastic job with my 2201.51 4 years ago. But it went to Omega Culver City.


I'm sure they will do a great job. Mine was very well used with lots of scratches along the tops of the lugs and on the case. It's now pristine. I forgot just how beautiful these watches are in brand new condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> I'm sure they will do a great job. Mine was very well used with lots of scratches along the tops of the lugs and on the case. It's now pristine. I forgot just how beautiful these watches are in brand new condition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is so pristine that I asked them not to do a polish.


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ernman3

What a nice combo! the 2201.50 is so versatile!!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ended up taking the 2500XL down to Ecuador anyway. It's my official vacation watch - absolutely perfect.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

My contribution. Recent acquisition and I really like the watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rodolfoscl

ready for a special date 
My SM PO 2500 XL









Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

A few shots from vacation














































Missed that the date was off; being on vacation I just didn't care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck

Love this watch!


----------



## Humbucking

I have a scratch in the bezel on one of my Planet Oceans. Can it be replaced or repaired?


----------



## tbensous

Humbucking said:


> I have a scratch in the bezel on one of my Planet Oceans. Can it be replaced or repaired?


Replaced yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbucking

Thanks I just searched google for replacing the bezel. I guess sending it back to Omega is the priciest option & then there appears to be an outfit in the UK that is an Authorized Omega repair center. They are significantly less money. I want to find someone here in the USA. Ill keep searching. Thanks!


----------



## woodruffm

Put a new rubber Nato on the watch yesterday, have to say that I very impressed, super comfortable and now ready for the British summer...


----------



## Humbucking




----------



## b'oris

The future is still Orange 
(if you're old enough to recall the ad)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128

Just got my gently used 2201.50 today. Some scratches in the AR so I went ahead and removed it with some Polywatch and my Dremel on low speed with no issue. The invisible crystal is nice but not having scratches and the odd blue is nicer!


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## sharpq

This is my 4th 2500 P.O. Not leaving this time! Landed a 2500D and got so excited to have one back, I went and bought 8 straps for it so far!!!! Sportin' the Bond NATO today. I know the first step is admitting the problem, but I'm not ready!!!


----------



## GTTIME

Truly my favorite watch and not just because it was the first Omega. I would give up every watch I have including the Rolex's before this one.


----------



## cybercat

'
Well said, GTTIME!

...same here, my absolute favourite :


----------



## cmann_97

Hello from OM2500









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Tried a new combo the other day PO LM LE on OEM rubber shoes - it's growing on me.

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## Lee_K




----------



## DocJekl

GTTIME said:


> Truly my favorite watch and not just because it was the first Omega. I would give up every watch I have including the Rolex's before this one.


I agree. Look at my signature below to see how many Rolex Submariner I have owned and sold - all of them.

Meanwhile, the only Omega diver's that I have sold were always one out of a pair of the same watch, a POLMLE and SMPc chronograph intended for my son but didn't work out for him. But they were redundant duplicates of the same watch that I already owned and wear. I believe that I will always keep my Planet Ocean 2500, POLMLE, Ti Planet Ocean 8500, and Ti Planet Ocean 9300.

The extra SMPc chronograph was sold to get my son a Ti X-33 Skywalker for high school graduation, and the extra POLMLE was traded to get a second GSOTM for my son's college graduation in 2 years.

Likely, if I needed the money, I'd sell any of my Seamaster Pros before I'd sell a Planet Ocean. I came close to selling my Ti Planet Ocean 8500 to get the matching Ti blue Planet Ocean GMT earlier in the year (new 30% off), but in the end I decided against it.

Can't post without a photo - this is all you get...


----------



## up1911fan

Getting my Bond on.


----------



## MichaelB25

I like this forum because it's about the only place in the world I can admit to having two of virtually the same watch, and nobody judges me.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Put the PO on some new shoes this weekend. Really, really like the combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf8751

Will always be in love with the orange bezel planet ocean.


----------



## DocJekl

jtf8751 said:


> Will always be in love with the orange bezel planet ocean.
> View attachment 13261645


Too bad that isn't a Planet Ocean 2500


----------



## RDK

DocJekl said:


> Too bad that isn't a Planet Ocean 2500


This one is .
Just picked it up last night, it's in great condition


----------



## Wildmans85

Orange stitch 8500 rubber on mine today 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Contentedly cool n comfortable in the heat & humidity, 42 mm PO on Ω sharkmesh & Ω micro-adjustable Ploprof clasp ...
















'


----------



## RDK

In the morning sun


----------



## Humbucking

on a 20mm nato


----------



## solesman

Such a comfy option. Looks great too.



Wildmans85 said:


> Orange stitch 8500 rubber on mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DSR

Quick question about Omega service in UK.
I have an Omega Planet Ocean 2500, purchased new from UK AD in Jan 2009.
Daily wearer, no problems with it, still keeping accurate time. But considering sending it for full service in near future, as it will be 10 years old.
I've contacted Omega via website asking about service options: in UK vs having it sent to Switzerland.
Their reply only mentions UK option: Omega repair centre in Southampton (not far from where I live, so could drive there and drop it off, or use their pre-paid insured courier service) for 410 GBP.
Has anyone had their watch serviced by Omega-authorised centre in Southampton? Good experience or any issues?
And how long did it take?
Many thanks.


----------



## R1P

DSR said:


> Quick question about Omega service in UK.
> I have an Omega Planet Ocean 2500, purchased new from UK AD in Jan 2009.
> Daily wearer, no problems with it, still keeping accurate time. But considering sending it for full service in near future, as it will be 10 years old.
> I've contacted Omega via website asking about service options: in UK vs having it sent to Switzerland.
> Their reply only mentions UK option: Omega repair centre in Southampton (not far from where I live, so could drive there and drop it off, or use their pre-paid insured courier service) for 410 GBP.
> Has anyone had their watch serviced by Omega-authorised centre in Southampton? Good experience or any issues?
> And how long did it take?
> Many thanks.


No experience within the UK, but if the US and Switzerland are any indication, expect around 2 months.


----------



## solesman

I serviced my PO last December. They wanted to send to Southampton, but I wanted Switzerland to do it. I’d heard that it’s better over there. The boutique gladly listened and I received it back within 6 weeks from the Swiss elves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

I used a Swiss Time Services in Rayleigh UK great service and a good price and cheaper than Omega.

Fully recommend pretty swift turn around time as well usually less than 4 weeks (more like 2 depending on how busy they are)

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Pool time. PO in its element.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 ('05)


----------



## b'oris

5 in 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

I just got my 2500 back from a full restoration at Nesbit's Fine Watches. As good as new! I love, love, LOVE this watch. If anyone is in need of service for their 2500 (they're getting on in years), I can highly recommend Nesbit's!


----------



## GTTIME

bassplayrr said:


> I just got my 2500 back from a full restoration at Nesbit's Fine Watches. As good as new! I love, love, LOVE this watch. If anyone is in need of service for their 2500 (they're getting on in years), I can highly recommend Nesbit's!


Why did they replace the dial?


----------



## bassplayrr

GTTIME said:


> Why did they replace the dial?


You can't see it in the photo, but the white gold on the applied markers was corroded/splotchy/irregular. The Lume was somewhat off color as well.

I didn't have a great deal of sentimental investment in the watch, so I wanted it set back to as near to new as possible. All in, it was a new bezel (scratched), new crystal (the old blue AR was scuffed), new hands (corroded, faded orange second hand), new dial (imperfect applied markers as mentioned), and of course, the standard mechanical service and case re-finishing with new pins in the bracelet as required. It now literally looks like it just came out of the factory.


----------



## RDK

PO2500D


----------



## tbensous

Breakfast finished on Holiday in Thailand. About to give the PO a bath in the hotel pool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

This Omega model aesthetically was the only serious competitor to the Rolex Submariner.


----------



## tbensous

On the way to the pool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Reached the pool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Did a comparison today


----------



## tbensous

Taxi time on way to shopping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Galaga said:


> Did a comparison today
> 
> View attachment 13369921
> View attachment 13369923


2 classic the sub's bezel has a problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martybeast

It looks amazing. I'm thinking of sending mine off for a full restoration too - how much did that set you back? $$$


----------



## martybeast

bassplayrr said:


> You can't see it in the photo, but the white gold on the applied markers was corroded/splotchy/irregular. The Lume was somewhat off color as well.
> 
> I didn't have a great deal of sentimental investment in the watch, so I wanted it set back to as near to new as possible. All in, it was a new bezel (scratched), new crystal (the old blue AR was scuffed), new hands (corroded, faded orange second hand), new dial (imperfect applied markers as mentioned), and of course, the standard mechanical service and case re-finishing with new pins in the bracelet as required. It now literally looks like it just came out of the factory.


That restore looks incredible! I'm thinking of doing one on mine - how much did all that set you back?!


----------



## woodruffm

Just arrived, a new brushed Staib mesh with diver extension and push button deployant, so happy with the look and feel that I had to post some pics.

























A much cheaper option than the Omega OEM Mesh, but the quality is amazing.


----------



## Baz44

woodruffm said:


> Just arrived, a new brushed Staib mesh with diver extension and push button deployant, so happy with the look and feel that I had to post some pics.
> 
> View attachment 13433319
> 
> 
> View attachment 13433321
> 
> 
> View attachment 13433323
> 
> 
> A much cheaper option than the Omega OEM Mesh, but the quality is amazing.


Love the look how did you get on with sizing it?

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm

Baz44 said:


> Love the look how did you get on with sizing it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was very easy TBH, the 160mm strap length was pretty much spot on for my 7.25" wrist, I just had to use the mirco adjustment to get the perfect fit.

On a previous watch I had the longer version, that was slightly more difficult as you have to take an extension block out of the strap by knocking the pin through, but as long as you have the right tools it's very straightforward.

I'm happy to share why I purchased the strap from, drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## woodruffm

duplicate post


----------



## martybeast

Found a 2500D that needs a little TLC at a steal. Can't believe I own 2 of the same watch!!! 😳😳😳


----------



## bassplayrr

Sorry, I missed this question. All-in, it was around $1,400. I got the watch used (and rough) from a friend, so I feel that this plus the original purchase price for me was a very good value combined.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Loved mine, till I sold it.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## uvalaw2005

PO2500 on RedRockStraps burnt orange canvas.

View attachment DSC_0757.jpg


----------



## cybercat

'

42mm 2500 PO on a Di-Modell 100 meter-waterproof calfskin "Rallye" ...









...the most comfortable leather strap I've ever worn. :-!









'


----------



## Jimmer68

Southampton service centre are brilliant. I live in Fareham so dropped it off and picked it up......first class all round...takes around 6-8 weeks


----------



## Galaga

Have appreciated mine more in the past few weeks. The consistency of the time keeping and the decision to order a clasp with micro adjustments has reignited the flame.


----------



## DaveandStu

Galaga said:


> Have appreciated mine more in the past few weeks. The consistency of the time keeping and the decision to order a clasp with micro adjustments has reignited the flame.
> 
> View attachment 13727803
> 
> 
> View attachment 13727807


That's a good call...I need to do that and wear mine more..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli

Yes, the lack of micro adjustment is the reason mine are so scratch free...


----------



## kamonjj

Galaga said:


> Have appreciated mine more in the past few weeks. The consistency of the time keeping and the decision to order a clasp with micro adjustments has reignited the flame.
> 
> View attachment 13727803
> 
> 
> View attachment 13727807


You'll love the clasp!


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

On Hirsch Performance today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

Merry Christmas to me! This 2201.51 2500d 600m is VERY nice! I REALLY like it a lot!


----------



## Baz44

You gotta love the PO LM LE

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey

Looks great! 

I have a nice Stowa mesh that I'm currently wearing with my PO, it's a good look.;-)


----------



## Baz44

Spoonsey said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I have a nice Stowa mesh that I'm currently wearing with my PO, it's a good look.;-)


Picture of that bad boy?? Would love to see it. I have OEM mesh but it just does not look right.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fbdyws6

I've been debating 2500 vs 8500 but I think this thread may be pushing me the 8500 isn't worth the additional cost.


----------



## pdaigle

fbdyws6 said:


> I've been debating 2500 vs 8500 but I think this thread may be pushing me the 8500 isn't worth the additional cost.


I've owned my pre-owned 2500d PO for about a month or two and I will say that the accuracy of it's time keeping is amazing. I do use a automatic watch winder, but it has not lost one minute. The other thing I hear from 8500 owners is that the watch seems a bit "chunky" or thicker so to speak. While wearing my PO is slightly heavier, it feels like my Seamaster 300m with the 1120 movement - same thickness.

Personally, I like all PO's but favor the 2500 movements in the references for 2201, 2900, 2200, etc.


----------



## tbensous

Comparison of perceived size between a Close-up shot of the wrist and body shot.
That's why wrist shots very often show the watches as too big.

(It's my PO 45.5 on my flat 6.5" wrist)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

New shot in front of my latest Ikea creation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

This is a strap monster. Although i prefer the bracelet it looks really good on this Maratac elite imho.


----------



## Galaga

I’m seeing the 2500 is slowly starting to creep up in value.


----------



## b'oris

.....on an Omega NATO. Well worth the investment....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## kadmus

Hi, first time poster, but I swear that I read the whole thread (took me two days of lurking!)

I just bought a PO2500 that is on it's way, and due the day after tomorrow. I can't hardly wait! It will be joining my Speedy, my Tag Calibre 6 and my Seikos Alpinist and Skx on my collection. The following are the actual pics of the watch as advertised by the seller.

Anyway, I didn't see much love, along the thread, for the orange numerals one! Why is that so?

I paid about $1,400 US for the watch, do you think it was a good deal?

Thanks and see you soon! I hope that I like it enough to keep it, getting tired of flipping around!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

kadmus said:


> Hi, first time poster, but I swear that I read the whole thread (took me two days of lurking!)
> 
> I just bought a PO2500 that is on it's way, and due the day after tomorrow. I can't hardly wait! It will be joining my Speedy, my Tag Calibre 6 and my Seikos Alpinist and Skx on my collection. The following are the actual pics of the watch as advertised by the seller.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't see much love, along the thread, for the orange numerals one! Why is that so?
> 
> I paid about $1,400 US for the watch, do you think it was a good deal?
> 
> Thanks and see you soon! I hope that I like it enough to keep it, getting tired of flipping around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Great price and it's beautiful. Nothing wrong with 3 orange numbers either.

Enjoy. It's a great watch and the greatest PO of them all.


----------



## Shel

kadmus
Congrats!
I own the exact same PO, and love it! I have both the bracelet and the rubber strap, and switch 'em up for a change!

You're going to love the watch!


----------



## pdaigle

kadmus said:


> Hi, first time poster, but I swear that I read the whole thread (took me two days of lurking!)
> 
> I just bought a PO2500 that is on it's way, and due the day after tomorrow. I can't hardly wait! It will be joining my Speedy, my Tag Calibre 6 and my Seikos Alpinist and Skx on my collection. The following are the actual pics of the watch as advertised by the seller.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't see much love, along the thread, for the orange numerals one! Why is that so?
> 
> I paid about $1,400 US for the watch, do you think it was a good deal?
> 
> Thanks and see you soon! I hope that I like it enough to keep it, getting tired of flipping around!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


kadmus,

Some pages back is my 42mm one on a bracelet - same watch you have and I love it! Most accurate watch I own and always looks great! As for what you paid, that's a FANTASTIC deal! I look at a lot of PO 2500's for sale - not just here, but across various sites - and as far as I'm concerned you got that watch for a steal!

Enjoy your new piece and hope you enjoy hanging out here on WUS! Great bunch of watch lovers who are always sharing and helpful!


----------



## kadmus

Is finally here! Amazing!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Not nearly worn enough now...great thread op.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Time enough to spare a little...








'


----------



## hedet

Sometimes I miss it :/


----------



## tbensous

cybercat said:


> '
> Time enough to spare a little...
> 
> View attachment 13836637
> 
> '


What's the strap ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

tbensous said:


> What's the strap ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi tbensous,

It's an old "Model 1 Horween - Crimson - 20mm" which I bought from the Worn&Wound online shop in 2014.

Here's original pics they had up for it then:

















The original link I used then seems to lead to something a little different now, albeit with a similar name :

http://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/straps/products/model-1-horween-crimson

Hope some of that might be useful! ?

Will

'


----------



## Scalpel

Here's one of mine on an OEM NATO:


----------



## kadmus

What is your opinion on the PO sporting a leather strap?










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

kadmus said:


> What is your opinion on the PO sporting a leather strap?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I personally prefer mine on the bracelet, but I do like look of that leather strap on it. I almost went with the black and orange rubber strap on it - that strap look sharp on it too...at least in my opinion.


----------



## RDK

hedet said:


> Sometimes I miss it :/


That's not a PO with a 2500 movement.
Please remove from this thread


----------



## cybercat

RDK said:


> That's not a PO with a 2500 movement.
> Please remove from this thread


Hi RDK, 
Really? - Looks like his old 2500 PO LMLE to me.

Certainly has the correct style 2500 PO inlaid open '6' & '9' markings not used on the 8500.
Wasn't aware of any not having the 2500 movement - I thought all the PO LMLEs had the 2500C.

Has this one undergone a movement 'transplant' operation? ;-)

Cheers, Will.


----------



## DripCassanova

kadmus said:


> Is finally here! Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks great, enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top combo


----------



## DripCassanova

cybercat said:


> Hi tbensous,
> 
> It's an old "Model 1 Horween - Crimson - 20mm" which I bought from the Worn&Wound online shop in 2014.
> 
> Here's original pics they had up for it then:
> 
> View attachment 13837225
> 
> 
> View attachment 13837227
> 
> 
> The original link I used then seems to lead to something a little different now, albeit with a similar name :
> 
> http://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/straps/products/model-1-horween-crimson
> 
> Hope some of that might be useful!
> 
> Will
> 
> '


Beautiful strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

iuprof said:


> On Hirsch Performance today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Great time piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Baz44 said:


> You gotta love the PO LM LE
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

uvalaw2005 said:


> PO2500 on RedRockStraps burnt orange canvas.
> 
> View attachment 13721733


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that strap? Looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

DripCassanova said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that strap? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.etsy.com/shop/RedRockStraps


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## woodruffm

Just as handsome as the old SD 16600....


----------



## Galaga

woodruffm said:


> Just as handsome as the old SD 16600....
> 
> View attachment 13869203


But an absolute bargain when compared to it.


----------



## Scalpel

...Here it is again:


----------



## cybercat

'
Options...








'


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm

cybercat said:


> '
> Options...
> 
> View attachment 13871077
> 
> '


Is that a BC 285 strap on your PO ? I'm looking at getting a new strap and that looks like it would work quite well.


----------



## cybercat

'


woodruffm said:


> Is that a BC 285 strap on your PO ? I'm looking at getting a new strap and that looks like it would work quite well.


Hi woodruffm,

I'm guessing you mean on the 2500D PO in the foreground? (The older 2500C next to the sub is on a Hirsch 'Paul')

If so, it's a 20mm deBeer 911 Dive Strap. Link: -

- (Ref. DB911BLK-20mm) -

Got it from Holben's Fine Watch Bands a couple or so years ago.

Extremely comfortable & has plenty of room in the spring-bar cavities for a safety leash for swimming/diving in the open sea, & has also been also my 'go to' (with a Japanese military mini-compass on the 6 o'clock part of the strap) when travelling/hiking/holiday-ing in & around Penang, Kuala Lumpur, Kyoto, Kobe etc.

























It's a deep, deep velvet black & very comfortable, even after swimming and when hot & sweating.

Have had the similar Bonetto Cinturini & Squale versions before, but their rubber was definitely not as soft nor as comfortable, espescially when wet &/or in summer heat.

Cheers, Will.
'


----------



## woodruffm

Thanks for the heads up and the pics Will, the strap looks fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

cybercat said:


> '
> 
> Hi woodruffm,
> 
> I'm guessing you mean on the 2500D PO in the foreground? (The older 2500C next to the sub is on a Hirsch 'Paul')
> 
> If so, it's a 20mm deBeer 911 Dive Strap. Link: -
> 
> - (Ref. DB911BLK-20mm) -
> 
> Got it from Holben's Fine Watch Bands a couple or so years ago.
> 
> Extremely comfortable & has plenty of room in the spring-bar cavities for a safety leash for swimming/diving in the open sea, & has also been also my 'go to' (with a Japanese military mini-compass on the 6 o'clock part of the strap) when travelling/hiking/holiday-ing in & around Penang, Kuala Lumpur, Kyoto, Kobe etc.
> 
> View attachment 13871769
> 
> 
> View attachment 13871771
> 
> 
> View attachment 13871773
> 
> 
> It's a deep, deep velvet black & very comfortable, even after swimming and when hot & sweating.
> 
> Have had the similar Bonetto Cinturini & Squale versions before, but their rubber was definitely not as soft nor as comfortable, espescially when wet &/or in summer heat.
> 
> Cheers, Will.
> '


Do you have more photos of the hirsch and wrist shots? Are you using this one in water too? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuk0nxl1

Some PO2500 love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## GivenToFly

I tried an orange 8500 on a few weeks ago. I really liked the look and feel, but wasn't sure I would long term. I'm leaning towards a black 2500 now.


----------



## v1triol

woodruffm said:


> Just as handsome as the old SD 16600....
> 
> View attachment 13869203


Never before saw this Haglund's nato strap, but it looks really decent!
What is your feedback?
Thanks


----------



## woodruffm

They're very nice quality, this is from the range which is 26 euros. I've had loads of different natos and this one has been the best, the watch really deserves an omega nato but no way I'm going to spend that much. The hardware is squared off and polished, which I like and the seatbelt weave is thick and soft.

Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## kadmus

Yesterday, on a blushark nato.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Back on Phenomenato Bond HD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

And this morning going to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmer68

This morning on my new Erika's MN strap......I'm absolutely loving the look and feel of this on the wrist








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Hirsch robby & Barton leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Still shines like a torch after 10 years.


----------



## PubBoy

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Took this one last night. Strap is Drunk Art Straps Desert Sand canvas.


I wouldn't have guessed that strap would have looked that awesome on a Seamster...


----------



## cybercat

tbensous said:


> Do you have more photos of the hirsch and wrist shots? Are you using this one in water too? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops! - Sorry tbensous!

No, I've seldom worn the Hirsch Paul - feels rather 'plasticy' to me (even though I think top part is supposed to be leather). 
Not particularly comfortable for me either.

Apologies again for tardy reply. :roll:
'


----------



## GivenToFly

GivenToFly said:


> I tried an orange 8500 on a few weeks ago. I really liked the look and feel, but wasn't sure I would long term. I'm leaning towards a black 2500 now.


and... I'm in!


----------



## ac921ol

Congrats, it's an amazing watch. Looks great on anything


----------



## tbensous

PO lumes and Hirsch Robby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Changed it over to Bond style NATO this morning... love that these can be dressed up or down.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Finally got me a PO (2500). I know some hate the 007 models, but I dig it. 007 counterweight is not that noticeable anyway.

I was surprised how thin it was for a large diameter. Fits very comfortable on me and this is probably the best rubber strap I have owned. I like that the strap sits flush with bezel at the lugs.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

MustangMike said:


> Finally got me a PO (2500). I know some hate the 007 models, but I dig it. 007 counterweight is not that noticeable anyway.
> 
> I was surprised how thin it was for a large diameter. Fits very comfortable on me and this is probably the best rubber strap I have owned. I like that the strap sits flush with bezel at the lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my QOS that I bought last year in mint unworn condition!


----------



## MustangMike

Evening strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr4z

I’ve had my 2500 for 10 years+ now and I still love it. However, when using the stainless steel standard strap I can’t find a perfect size for my wrist. It’s either too small or too big. It’s really infuriating. I know the newer models have an adjustment which is perfect especially when your wrist swells up during the day but does anyone have any suggestions to help? 

I have also bought the Omega black leather strap and deployment clasp which helps as you can easily adjust that but still want to use the steel strap. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

gr4z said:


> I've had my 2500 for 10 years+ now and I still love it. However, when using the stainless steel standard strap I can't find a perfect size for my wrist. It's either too small or too big. It's really infuriating. I know the newer models have an adjustment which is perfect especially when your wrist swells up during the day but does anyone have any suggestions to help?


Hi gr4z,

I know the problem only too well.

Luckily it's not a difficult job to fit the adjustable clasp (& adaptor links if using original bracelet) to the 2500 PO. 
Did it by myself back in April 2017 - after dark, while cooking vegetables, oven baking a pizza & answering messages, all in around 90 minutes. :-d

























Later put my 2500 on the 8500 bracelet (using the original 952 endlinks), so now has all screw-type connections & no adaptors needed :-!

18 months ago I also got another (10 years newer) 42mm PO2500 from a fellow forum member, already with a similar set-up.

























Some of these parts difficult to source here in HK (or in UK), so I eventually got all the bits & pieces needed from John Spellman at Swiss Watch Spares & Swiss Limited Editions in Manchester.

He's extremely helpful & knowledgable about Omega watch parts, & very chatty on the phone. I called him & he confirmed all the right bits etc.

Hope some of the above might be useful. ;-)

Cheers, William.
'

Sorry for the old "news" gr4z - just realised we've already exchanged posts about this, around 14 months ago.


----------



## gr4z

cybercat said:


> Hi gr4z,
> 
> I know the problem only too well.
> 
> Luckily it's not a difficult job to fit the adjustable clasp (& adaptor links if using original bracelet) to the 2500 PO.
> Did it by myself back in April 2017 - after dark, while cooking vegetables, oven baking a pizza & answering messages, all in around 90 minutes. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13957481
> 
> 
> View attachment 13957501
> 
> 
> View attachment 13957505
> 
> 
> Later put my 2500 on the 8500 bracelet (using the original 952 endlinks), so now has all screw-type connections & no adaptors needed :-!
> 
> 18 months ago I also got another (10 years newer) 42mm PO2500 from a fellow forum member, already with a similar set-up.
> 
> View attachment 13957507
> 
> 
> View attachment 13957483
> 
> 
> View attachment 13957511
> 
> 
> Some of these parts difficult to source here in HK (or in UK), so I eventually got all the bits & pieces needed from John Spellman at Swiss Watch Spares & Swiss Limited Editions in Manchester.
> 
> He's extremely helpful & knowledgable about Omega watch parts, & very chatty on the phone. I called him & he confirmed all the right bits etc.
> 
> Hope some of the above might be useful. ;-)
> 
> Cheers, William.
> '
> 
> Sorry for the old "news" gr4z - just realised we've already exchanged posts about this, around 14 months ago.


Oh yeah! I remember I tried to source the materials from some local dealers who all refused to sell me anything as it was not approved from Omega. Hence I bought the leather strap and deployment. Sorry I totally forgot about the previous posts!

Hence a re-request for any other help. I will try and get hold of your dealer. Can I ask how much it was? Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Good luck, I would suggest using a US Omega Boutique if you can. I just did mine two weeks ago for ~$200. They didn't even rise and eyebrow when I asked.


----------



## cybercat

mikekilo725 said:


> Good luck, I would suggest using a US Omega Boutique if you can. I just did mine two weeks ago for ~$200. They didn't even rise and eyebrow when I asked.


Think those in UK are concerned about ordering from the US, and particularly about the UK regulatory import charges (including VAT, customs, delivery & import etc) - bit of a nightmare, & an expensive one. :roll:


----------



## mikekilo725

Fully agreed and understand. But also believe UK dealers are not willing to do things US dealers are


----------



## cybercat

mikekilo725 said:


> Fully agreed and understand. But also believe UK dealers are not willing to do things US dealers are


Yup, same as in Hong Kong now.

New-ish rules from Omega in Bienne last 2-3 years, bit obscure but along the lines of : 'parts can't be used on or sold for watches they weren't specifically designed for'.

Seems not enforced by OBs & ADs in some other places, such as US (yet?).

I've bought hard-to-get parts & accessories at AD/OB in Japan without a raised eyebrow, which OBs here in HK wouldn't sell me, no matter if just a strap for the correct watch, but not the specific model - they consult direct to Bienne if any doubt.

Even non-Omega accesories frowned on - staff at one OB nearly had apoplexy when they saw my PO on a Di Modell 'Rallye' strap... :rodekaart

Things definitely getting more difficut...
'


----------



## hsdriver

My old Liquidmetal L/E PO


----------



## hsdriver

P1050368 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## iuprof

Hirsch Robby









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

rokman said:


> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I like that strap! Who makes that one?


----------



## rokman

It's a cheap Omega wannabe strap from Alie, the quality is not very good but i just wanted to check the look. i seldom take the bracelet off.


----------



## pdaigle

rokman said:


> It's a cheap Omega wannabe strap from Alie, the quality is not very good but i just wanted to check the look. i seldom take the bracelet off.


It doesn't look horrible. I've got the same reference PO and I kind of like that strap's look with it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## H.Haq

I think the strap looks good on the watch


----------



## rokman

Yes it does but I don't think it will last very long 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'








'


----------



## RDK

2500D 42mm


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTX

I sold my Planet Ocean 2500d a while back and still miss it. My cousin owns one and every time I see his, it makes me want to buy it back. The PO 2500 is beautiful in my opinion. It’s like an elegant sports watch compared to today’s planet oceans which imo are very sporty and thick!.


----------



## OTX

I sold my Planet Ocean 2500d a while back and still miss it. My cousin owns one and every time I see his, it makes me want to buy it back. The PO 2500 is beautiful in my opinion. It’s like an elegant sports watch compared to today’s planet oceans which imo are very sporty and thick!.


----------



## Mayah110

All these pictures really make me miss my planet ocean... I should sell my 1680 Sub and get one of these


----------



## socalmustang

It took me a bit but I've bonded with my 2500D 42mm. It's a keeper. My son may get it in a decade or two...









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

My Planet Ocean from 2012


----------



## subdiver

Double


----------



## Galaga

OTX said:


> I sold my Planet Ocean 2500d a while back and still miss it. My cousin owns one and every time I see his, it makes me want to buy it back. The PO 2500 is beautiful in my opinion. It's like an elegant sports watch compared to today's planet oceans which imo are very sporty and thick!.


At the time did you sell it to upgrade to something else ?


----------



## Galaga




----------



## MustangMike

Love the shots of this sexy beast of a model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

My favorite Omega on my favorite strap. I generally wear some shade of blue or gray every day so this strap always works; and IMHO I think the combination is pretty unique.
















I also get this 2 for 1 effect with a good admiralty grey NATO.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip Miller

Always reminded how much I love this one.


----------



## bpax




----------



## rokman

Love everlasting









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## ThaWatcher

PO with a Maratac!


----------



## GTTIME

Love this one!


----------



## VicLeChic

Casino Royale (2200.50.00)


----------



## rado63

My 2500C movement version on duty Bahamas 2019. Over ten years of ownership.


----------



## subdiver




----------



## Aquahallic

If anyone has a 2201.50 with a calibre D with both boxes and warranty card that they would like to sell please PM me.

I'm looking to buy asap and need to source one by June 7th.

Thanks!! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

Any day is PO day! Still love my 2201.51!


----------



## COUPET

Still loving mine, now on the 8500 strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tismail

Love this 2200.51, although it's a bit big for my wrist lol









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C Casino Royale in the park


----------



## subdiver

Cheers


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmike




----------



## Dbltap22

New found love after I found an orange bezel to swap out. I was on the brink of selling her. Ahhh orange.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 Casino Royale


----------



## COUPET

subdiver said:


> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 14219511


Oh yes, like the shot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double 9 Edition..?


----------



## pdaigle

RDK said:


> Double 9 Edition..?


Whoa! Photoshop or a unique factory "mistake"? Looks like Photoshop, especially since that 2nd 9 is where the date window should be. Interesting....


----------



## b'oris

pdaigle said:


> Whoa! Photoshop or a unique factory "mistake"? Looks like Photoshop, especially since that 2nd 9 is where the date window should be. Interesting....


 Inspired by 



 and I've done lots of these over the years & no one has ever noticed....good spot RDK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

b'oris said:


> Inspired by
> 
> 
> 
> and I've done lots of these over the years & no one has ever noticed....good spot RDK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahhahaa


----------



## pdaigle

b'oris said:


> Inspired by
> 
> 
> 
> and I've done lots of these over the years & no one has ever noticed....good spot RDK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AH! I've seen another Omega Seamaster (can't recall if it was a PO or 300m) that had no date window that was recently up for sale, but do not recall it having a double 9. I suppose one could value these as unique, collectible and worth more....but as the Watchfinder video points out, it's definitely a novelty to hold on to.


----------



## leadingTone1

I love this watch.

View attachment 7Gl8dNp.jpg


----------



## Marlowe

It is time to write my first post, and what a better thread than this. I love my Planet Ocean; it is with me since 2013 and I still find it awesome. For a long-sighted like me, it is easy to check the time on the large dial of my PO. &#8230; One day I will buy its tank-track (the metal bracelet&#8230; ) and it would be perfect.


----------



## VicLeChic

Excellent choice of watch for a first post, beautiful Casino Royale 2500C, congrats. A bracelet should not be too difficult to source. Have you asked for a quote from the OB?


Marlowe said:


> It is time to write my first post, and what a better thread than this. I love my Planet Ocean; it is with me since 2013 and I still find it awesome. For a long-sighted like me, it is easy to check the time on the large dial of my PO. &#8230; One day I will buy its tank-track (the metal bracelet&#8230; ) and it would be perfect.
> 
> View attachment 14242575
> 
> 
> View attachment 14242581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14242583


----------



## Marlowe

@VicLeChic, I did, but its price is always far beyond my current resources, and I have other expenses. Will see.


----------



## bnmike

Da best


----------



## Galaga




----------



## VicLeChic

Marlowe said:


> @VicLeChic, I did, but its price is always far beyond my current resources, and I have other expenses. Will see.


There's a guy in a Spanish forum selling one for 250 euros (22mm wide). I don't know him but he's got good feedback. PM of you're interested and I'll send you the link.


----------



## MichaelB25

Honestly, especially with the 45mm, I prefer it on rubber/nato anyway. I find it looks good on a variety of straps and is super comfortable on the omega rubber strap, whereas I noticed the size and weight a bit more on the bracelet. I haven't done the adjustable clasp mod yet, though, so maybe that would help.



Marlowe said:


> It is time to write my first post, and what a better thread than this. I love my Planet Ocean; it is with me since 2013 and I still find it awesome. For a long-sighted like me, it is easy to check the time on the large dial of my PO. &#8230; One day I will buy its tank-track (the metal bracelet&#8230; ) and it would be perfect.
> 
> View attachment 14242575
> 
> 
> View attachment 14242581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14242583


----------



## Tzoid

I own a XL 2500 Planet Ocean that I got for my 42nd Birthday back in 2006........ It's still one of my favorite watches.


----------



## azfishman

I have been fixated on the METAS PO 8900 43.5, and I finally got to an Omega AD to check one out in person. Beautiful piece, just brilliant. Question for you owners out there......Coming from a Tudor Pelagos, I was hoping for something slimmer than the Pelagos, this PO is over 16mm I believe. Did you get used to it? I also tried on the wave dial Seamaster and while its nice, the bracelet doesn't do much for me and I like the rectangular indices of the PO's. Is there a different PO that might work better?

Cheers


----------



## azfishman

I have been fixated on the METAS PO 8900 43.5, and I finally got to an Omega AD to check one out in person. Beautiful piece, just brilliant. Question for you owners out there......Coming from a Tudor Pelagos, I was hoping for something slimmer than the Pelagos, this PO is over 16mm I believe. Did you get used to it? I also tried on the wave dial Seamaster and while its nice, the bracelet doesn't do much for me and I like the rectangular indices of the PO's. Is there a different PO that might work better?

Cheers


----------



## Galaga

The 2500.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## MikeCfromLI

I will just leave that here


----------



## pdaigle

azfishman said:


> I have been fixated on the METAS PO 8900 43.5, and I finally got to an Omega AD to check one out in person. Beautiful piece, just brilliant. Question for you owners out there......Coming from a Tudor Pelagos, I was hoping for something slimmer than the Pelagos, this PO is over 16mm I believe. Did you get used to it? I also tried on the wave dial Seamaster and while its nice, the bracelet doesn't do much for me and I like the rectangular indices of the PO's. Is there a different PO that might work better?
> 
> Cheers


This particular thread is full of owners that run the 2500 movement PO instead of the 8900. That said, I don't speak for everyone here, but that is one of the reasons I went with the older PO - the newer ones are just way too thick, in my opinion. My wrist is already 8" and I don't like having another thick watch protruding beyond that. These older PO's are slimmer cases than the newer ones. And for me, I like the older movement too...but that's just me. I know you cannot go to the AD and try an older PO on, but given your comments and concerns, I think you might be pleased with one.

Cheers!


----------



## VicLeChic

azfishman said:


> I have been fixated on the METAS PO 8900 43.5, and I finally got to an Omega AD to check one out in person. Beautiful piece, just brilliant. Question for you owners out there......Coming from a Tudor Pelagos, I was hoping for something slimmer than the Pelagos, this PO is over 16mm I believe. Did you get used to it? I also tried on the wave dial Seamaster and while its nice, the bracelet doesn't do much for me and I like the rectangular indices of the PO's. Is there a different PO that might work better?
> 
> Cheers


All POs are thick, hovering around the 15mm mark for the three handers (more for chronos) which I find acceptable for a 600m rated diver. The 2500s were the thinnest in relation to case size.

PO2500 42mm: 14.2mm
PO2500 45.5mm: 15mm
PO8500 42mm: 15.7mm
PO8500 45mm: 16.5mm
PO8900 39.5mm: 14.16mm
PO8900 43.5mm: 16.04mm


----------



## pdaigle

VicLeChic said:


> All POs are thick, hovering around the 15mm mark for the three handers (more for chronos) which I find acceptable for a 600m rated diver. The 2500s were the thinnest in relation to case size.
> 
> PO2500 42mm: 14.2mm
> PO2500 45.5mm: 15mm
> PO8500 42mm: 15.7mm
> PO8500 45mm: 16.5mm
> PO8900 39.5mm: 14.16mm
> PO8900 43.5mm: 16.04mm


Very interesting how that PO 8900 39.5mm was almost the same thickness as the 2500 42mm. Without measuring, I would have obviously believed it was the thinner of the 8900, but would not have thought it close to the 2500 42mm. Thanks for sharing this...great comparison and a great way for people to see range of thicknesses of the 600m divers.


----------



## DaveandStu

Never tire of this old girl...they are such a piece that fits anywhere imho...
All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

pdaigle said:


> This particular thread is full of owners that run the 2500 movement PO instead of the 8900. That said, I don't speak for everyone here, but that is one of the reasons I went with the older PO - the newer ones are just way too thick, in my opinion. My wrist is already 8" and I don't like having another thick watch protruding beyond that. These older PO's are slimmer cases than the newer ones. And for me, I like the older movement too...but that's just me. I know you cannot go to the AD and try an older PO on, but given your comments and concerns, I think you might be pleased with one.
> 
> Cheers!


Same.



VicLeChic said:


> All POs are thick, hovering around the 15mm mark for the three handers (more for chronos) which I find acceptable for a 600m rated diver. The 2500s were the thinnest in relation to case size.
> 
> PO2500 42mm: 14.2mm
> PO2500 45.5mm: 15mm
> PO8500 42mm: 15.7mm
> PO8500 45mm: 16.5mm
> PO8900 39.5mm: 14.16mm
> PO8900 43.5mm: 16.04mm


That ~1.5mm difference between the 2500 and 8900 doesn't sound like a lot is HUGE in reality. The look and feel (even aside from the blingier new design) is completely changed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

ProjectQuattro said:


> Same.
> 
> That ~1.5mm difference between the 2500 and 8900 doesn't sound like a lot is HUGE in reality. The look and feel (even aside from the blingier new design) is completely changed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe because it's closer to 2mm.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Galaga said:


> Maybe because it's closer to 2mm.


42 to 42 is exactly 1.5, which is what I was referencing 

But I should have said 8500. That was a typo. So fair point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## ProjectQuattro

Let's take you home, little buddy. First class EWR>ZRH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

They are a bloody versatile piece...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Loving the OEM rubber









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

iuprof said:


> Loving the OEM rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That does look great! I just got mine back from service at Omega (same reference) and while it looks fantastic on the cleaned up bracelet I might have to get a rubber strap for it too. Thanks for sharing what it looks like!


----------



## iuprof

pdaigle said:


> That does look great! I just got mine back from service at Omega (same reference) and while it looks fantastic on the cleaned up bracelet I might have to get a rubber strap for it too. Thanks for sharing what it looks like!




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Helson_hyped

Excellent choice today









SM-N960U


----------



## VicLeChic

14 years of flawless ticking, and counting..


----------



## joseph80




----------



## joseph80

Dp


----------



## pdaigle

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14416159
> 
> View attachment 14416161
> 
> View attachment 14416163


Some more fantastic shots of my favorite reference! I know I'm a little bias....because I've got the same watch, but just love the way this wears and looks! Awesome photography here!


----------



## RDK

Still going strong!


----------



## Occipital Lobe

The 2500 really is a beautiful watch. I sold this one 3 weks ago, but hope to substitute it shortly with a 42mm version.


----------



## Moss28

RDK said:


> Still going strong!


Damn what a great photo

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Old watch new clasp. Love4ever









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens

azfishman said:


> I have been fixated on the METAS PO 8900 43.5, and I finally got to an Omega AD to check one out in person. Beautiful piece, just brilliant. Question for you owners out there......Coming from a Tudor Pelagos, I was hoping for something slimmer than the Pelagos, this PO is over 16mm I believe. Did you get used to it? I also tried on the wave dial Seamaster and while its nice, the bracelet doesn't do much for me and I like the rectangular indices of the PO's. Is there a different PO that might work better?
> 
> Cheers


I also have a Pelagos,which has always felt thick to me, and recently purchased an 42mm 8500 Planet Ocean. Despite the increase in thickness, the PO wears smaller than the Pelagos, so much that I initially thought that I should have gone with the 43.5mm 8900. After trying on an 8900 again at the AD today, I'm sure I made the right decision. The 8900 feels much bigger than both the 8500 and the Pelagos. Whether or not I could get used to it, I'm just not looking for a watch that massive.


----------



## RDK

Pretty slim for a dive watch with 600m/2000ft WR


----------



## solesman

Still going strong after almost 9 years of ownership and one service 18 months ago.


----------



## Galaga

solesman said:


> Still going strong after almost 9 years of ownership and one service 18 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 14441717


Liquid metal?


----------



## solesman

Yep. Transitional model 



Galaga said:


> Liquid metal?


----------



## azfishman

Jowens said:


> I also have a Pelagos,which has always felt thick to me, and recently purchased an 42mm 8500 Planet Ocean. Despite the increase in thickness, the PO wears smaller than the Pelagos, so much that I initially thought that I should have gone with the 43.5mm 8900. After trying on an 8900 again at the AD today, I'm sure I made the right decision. The 8900 feels much bigger than both the 8500 and the Pelagos. Whether or not I could get used to it, I'm just not looking for a watch that massive.


Good to hear. That was my impression as well when I tried on the 43.5 newer version. Great looking watch, but it sat even higher than the Pelagos. I think the 2500 is my next target.


----------



## azfishman

Jowens said:


> I also have a Pelagos,which has always felt thick to me, and recently purchased an 42mm 8500 Planet Ocean. Despite the increase in thickness, the PO wears smaller than the Pelagos, so much that I initially thought that I should have gone with the 43.5mm 8900. After trying on an 8900 again at the AD today, I'm sure I made the right decision. The 8900 feels much bigger than both the 8500 and the Pelagos. Whether or not I could get used to it, I'm just not looking for a watch that massive.


Good to hear. That was my impression as well when I tried on the 43.5 newer version. Great looking watch, but it sat even higher than the Pelagos. I think the 2500 is my next target.


----------



## azfishman

Hopefully allowed, but if anyone has any reason to part with a 42mm 2500, I would be interested!


----------



## subdiver

On Borealis


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azfishman

After a lot of internet searching I have a 2500 inbound. Now I have to sell the Pelagos before the spouse is on to me........She claims "they all look the same to me..." but I think she's wise to my flipping.


----------



## WatchUDoing

azfishman said:


> After a lot of internet searching I have a 2500 inbound. Now I have to sell the Pelagos before the spouse is on to me........She claims "they all look the same to me..." but I think she's wise to my flipping.


The blue Pelagos is a great watch! That lumed bezel is incredible. Two great divers for sure, but the PO slightly wins with me, but ONLY because it has a date wheel. 
Congrats on the incoming.


----------



## DaveandStu

azfishman said:


> After a lot of internet searching I have a 2500 inbound. Now I have to sell the Pelagos before the spouse is on to me........She claims "they all look the same to me..." but I think she's wise to my flipping.


She will notice the 2500 mate,
A sacrifice worth making imho..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## Galaga




----------



## gaetano.ricci

i love mine...









Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Those lugs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azfishman

SO I am now the proud owner of a 2500 Planet Ocean! As soon as I become computer literate I will post up some pics.....Quick question. Lets say the previous owner had a complete service done at Omega in February of this year......Once he sells then watch does that 24 month service warranty go bye bye? I ask because, unfortunately, the watch gained 35 seconds in 12 hours which is way outside its ability and my comfort zone. I took an older Aqua Terra to a "certified" Omega service independent and its never been right since.....So since I didn't pay for the complete service, will the repair it under the 2 year warranty?



Cheers, and am excited and bummed all at the same time


----------



## txhiaj007




----------



## solesman

Firstly congratulations on your PO. That 2 year service warranty will be still be valid. They previous owner should have given you the paperwork that came after the service. Just pop down to your local Omega boutique and they will see you right. Sounds like the movement could be magnetized. Good luck and keep us posted.



azfishman said:


> SO I am now the proud owner of a 2500 Planet Ocean! As soon as I become computer literate I will post up some pics.....Quick question. Lets say the previous owner had a complete service done at Omega in February of this year......Once he sells then watch does that 24 month service warranty go bye bye? I ask because, unfortunately, the watch gained 35 seconds in 12 hours which is way outside its ability and my comfort zone. I took an older Aqua Terra to a "certified" Omega service independent and its never been right since.....So since I didn't pay for the complete service, will the repair it under the 2 year warranty?
> 
> Cheers, and am excited and bummed all at the same time


----------



## cybercat

'
Dan's perfectly correct. ' ' :-!

Similar for me when I bought my (2nd) 2500 PO from a forum member on here a couple of years ago. 

The watch was only about 17 months old, with over 2 years remaining on a 4-year warranty. 
It was also gaining about 19 seconds a day which he disclosed, but there was no Omega dealer in his state so he never had it fixed. 

I took it & the warranty card to a local Omega Boutique & they kindly regulated it and carried out a water pressure test etc under warranty, & all within a week. 
'


----------



## azfishman

Spot on..... she did. "That one is shinier.....I like it. You should keep both."
I am a lucky man.....


DaveandStu said:


> She will notice the 2500 mate,
> A sacrifice worth making imho..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## azfishman

solesman said:


> Firstly congratulations on your PO. That 2 year service warranty will be still be valid. They previous owner should have given you the paperwork that came after the service. Just pop down to your local Omega boutique and they will see you right. Sounds like the movement could be magnetized. Good luck and keep us posted.


Brilliant. I had hoped that would be the case. I went to the hardware store and bought a small compass. I can move the watch side to side in front of it and it tracks it, so you are correct, possibly magnetized. I have one of the blue Amazon demagnetizers enroute, so hopefully that will clear it up.

The 2500 is a bit more bling than the Pelagos, but boy is it a nice watch. I would love to keep both, but I think if I had to choose, the Tudor would be on the block.


----------



## DaveandStu

azfishman said:


> Spot on..... she did. "That one is shinier.....I like it. You should keep both."
> I am a lucky man.....


I remember when they first came out..I looked in the window and said to Genevieve..."see that!!"
Her words..get it.
Enjoy it mate, i belted mine and it's still a wrist soother.. 
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14470461


This photo makes me want to get one again. You're a terrible influence Galaga! Haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> This photo makes me want to get one again. You're a terrible influence Galaga! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was at a yacht club in a ritzy part of Sydney yesterday. Almost everyone had a Submariner. I had a Tudor Black Bay on. Is it better to be different or go with the herd?


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Galaga said:


> I was at a yacht club in a ritzy part of Sydney yesterday. Almost everyone had a Submariner. I had a Tudor Black Bay on. Is it better to be different it go with the herd?


I say better to be different. In the words of Ghandi, "Be the change you wish to see."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phaphaphooey

Galaga said:


> I was at a yacht club in a ritzy part of Sydney yesterday. Almost everyone had a Submariner. I had a Tudor Black Bay on. Is it better to be different it go with the herd?


That is part of my love with Omega. In my profession everyone has a Rolex. I am usually the only one in the room with an Omega. I always liked to be a little different.....


----------



## BigAl085

Old but good (IMHO) photo


----------



## Galaga

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> This photo makes me want to get one again. You're a terrible influence Galaga! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make me an offer.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Galaga said:


> Make me an offer.


I couldn't do that to you. It looks so great on your list it would be awful of me to separate you two.

Plus my wife would kill me if I bought another watch so recently after purchasing my 3572.50. 

Obligatory photos:


----------



## anonymousmoose

When looking at used 2500 models online, is there a way of telling (by the SN or waren eh card etc) which are 2500C and 2500D models?


----------



## VicLeChic

anonymousmoose said:


> When looking at used 2500 models online, is there a way of telling (by the SN or waren eh card etc) which are 2500C and 2500D models?


As far as I know..

Watches with serial number higher than 8525xxxx have 2500D movement.

Also, on the date wheel of the 2500C the number "I" has no serif (except in 1 and 11) and the 4 has a flatter top, but in the 2500D the "1" always has a serif and the 4 a pointy top.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## cybercat

anonymousmoose said:


> When looking at used 2500 models online, is there a way of telling (by the SN or waren eh card etc) which are 2500C and 2500D models?





VicLeChic said:


> As far as I know..
> 
> Watches with serial number higher than 8525xxxx have 2500D movement.
> 
> Also, on the date wheel of the 2500C the number "I" has no serif (except in 1 and 11) and the 4 has a flatter top, but in the 2500D the "1" always has a serif and the 4 a pointy top.


Hi anonymousmoose,

Vic's right.

I have both 2500C and 2500D models. 
Pictures of the 2500C vs 2500D datewheels & more info in an old post of mine here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/wruw-mega-thread-4537437-63.html#post44582041

Oops, there's a confusing typo (wrong date) in the 4th line, should have been :

"...which he bought new-old-stock last May (*2016*) with full warranty."

As almost 2 more years have passed I should re-interate what I said in the earlier post ... 
'Both are excellent & I can't notice any difference in performance whatsoever betweeen them. IMHO the C vs D issue is overblown'.
'


----------



## pdaigle

cybercat said:


> Hi anonymousmoose,
> 
> Vic's right.
> 
> I have both 2500C and 2500D models.
> Pictures of the 2500C vs 2500D datewheels & more info in an old post of mine here...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/wruw-mega-thread-4537437-63.html#post44582041
> 
> Oops, there's a confusing typo (wrong date) in the 4th line, should have been :
> 
> "...which he bought new-old-stock last May (*2016*) with full warranty."
> 
> As almost 2 more years have passed I should re-interate what I said in the earlier post ...
> 'Both are excellent & I can't notice any difference in performance whatsoever betweeen them. IMHO the C vs D issue is overblown'.
> '


Hi Vic and Cybercat,

Excellent info - thanks for sharing! I've heard that if you had a 2500C and serviced it at the OB (send off service) that they will convert/change it from a 2500C to 2500D - do you know if that is true or not?


----------



## rokman

Not likely

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

pdaigle said:


> Hi Vic and Cybercat,
> 
> Excellent info - thanks for sharing! I've heard that if you had a 2500C and serviced it at the OB (send off service) that they will convert/change it from a 2500C to 2500D - do you know if that is true or not?


I took my 2500C for its first service at the OB in 2016, bought the watch new in 2005. They gave me a bunch of parts back, including the wheel. I read somewhere that they normally replace the wheel with one of a stronger material but it was not confirmed to me officially by the OB. I very much doubt they swapped the by-level co-ax with a tri-level co-ax though, I would have received the entire escarpment back I imagine.


----------



## cybercat

pdaigle said:


> Hi Vic and Cybercat,
> 
> Excellent info - thanks for sharing! I've heard that if you had a 2500C and serviced it at the OB (send off service) that they will convert/change it from a 2500C to 2500D - do you know if that is true or not?


I believe Vic is correct again - 
I did a lot of reading up on this quite a while ago, including from Archer (see below). 
IIRC, I believe they change the intermediate escapement wheel to one of a different material, & :

"a specific epilame treatment and oiling procedure is used on all 20 teeth of this wheel, in addition to the epilame treatment and 10 other points oiled on the co-axial wheel"

This is apparently Omega's proceedure to address the "black sticky material built up on the wheel (which) is what causes "the stopping problem" as it has been known previously on this forum."

Please don't rely on my post, but read the original in the proper context in this short thread here : 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/po-back-service-1035403.html#post7872059

I believe some POs may have been serviced either at non-Omega service centres &/or with non specifically-trained staff, without the correct parts or procedure, which may help to explain why the problem persisted unabated in some 2500C examples despite a 'service'.

As for your question about changing/converting the watch from a 2500C to a 2500D at service, I have always understood that is extremely unlikely, as to change the 2500C's 2 level escapement to a 3 level (as in the 2500D) most of the movement would also need to be changed. 
'


----------



## tbensous

cybercat said:


> I believe Vic is correct again -
> I did a lot of reading up on this quite a while ago, including from Archer (see below).
> IIRC, I believe they change the intermediate escapement wheel to one of a different material, & :
> 
> "a specific epilame treatment and oiling procedure is used on all 20 teeth of this wheel, in addition to the epilame treatment and 10 other points oiled on the co-axial wheel"
> 
> This is apparently Omega's proceedure to address the "black sticky material built up on the wheel (which) is what causes "the stopping problem" as it has been known previously on this forum."
> 
> Please don't rely on my post, but read the original in the proper context in this short thread here :
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/po-back-service-1035403.html#post7872059
> 
> I believe some POs may have been serviced either at non-Omega service centres &/or with non specifically-trained staff, without the correct parts or procedure, which may help to explain why the problem persisted unabated in some 2500C examples despite a 'service'.
> 
> As for your question about changing/converting the watch from a 2500C to a 2500D at service, I have always understood that is extremely unlikely, as to change the 2500C's 2 level escapement to a 3 level (as in the 2500D) most of the movement would also need to be changed.
> '


Hi

I asked the question on the forum before about conversion from a 2500C to a 2500D during service, and Archer mentioned they wouldn't do that exactly for the reason mentioned above (2 level escarpment for 2500C vs 3 for 2500D). 
That being said I never had any issue with my PO2500C. I serviced it after 6 years as per Omega recommendations (not sure what they did as part of the service). It's 10years old now and still not missing a beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

I had the same situation with my 2500C. The movement stopped and was apparently changed to a D variant. 

It is however not reflected on the Omega Service Centre database and they insisted I needed to open the case to again confirm and even then they will not update the data base or issue me with any paperwork because they cannot change the serial number of the watch to match the new movement. 

It’s been bullet proof since the change in 2010 and is another example of watch forums flogging a now non event to death.


----------



## GTTIME

They don’t change the 2500c to d, they just don’t. Far too costly and impractical when there is a service replacement part which was well described above. Not going to defend the 2500c movement, currently own three of them so way too biased. One of the three stopped at the five year mark and had it repaired. All thee are some of my most accurate watches. Even compared to Omegas newest movements. 

There were several posts where the information provided by Omega was confusing so I get why people are confused on the d movement.


----------



## pdaigle

Great information and clarity from all of you - thank you! And it makes sense why they would not swap at service. To tbensous and Galaga's points, I had read similar things both here on the forum and else where. But given what was described - complete change of escapement, that does make sense...at that point it's a "different" watch. 

Mine is definitely a 2500C and to GTTIME's point, other than when it stopped and the power reserve was not behaving correctly before I serviced it, this watch is unbelievably accurate! I wouldn't get rid of this thing for anything! Compared to my 1120 Seamaster Pro 300m this 2500C PO is super accurate and I love mine!


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks cool, care to share the part number?


----------



## b'oris

VicLeChic said:


> That strap looks cool, care to share the part number?


Of course....
OEM 98000296 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

b'oris said:


> Of course....
> OEM 98000296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Boris


----------



## Galaga




----------



## gr4z

Took the plunge and bought a Isofrane today for my PO. Looks great in Orange. Something a bit different. The Orange is a great match to the second hand.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

;-)


----------



## gr4z

subdiver said:


> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14522929


BTW does your strap smell?  mine stinks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Is it a genuine Isofrane? If it is, it’s possibly old stock. They don’t scent them anymore, so they say. If it’s a copy, some of them do stink. I tried a version before I had the original one.


----------



## gr4z

Bought from Watch Obsession so I hope it’s genuine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Yeh it will be. The smell of vanilla is something they used to do, but not anymore.


----------



## gr4z

TSC said:


> Yeh it will be. The smell of vanilla is something they used to do, but not anymore.


Only ordered it 2 days ago so not sure how long they have been holding stock for then! Hope the smells fades as in enclosed spaces I find it over powering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

It does fade. Take it off the watch, and chuck it in some water with a bit of washing up liquid if it’s bad and leave it in there for few hours. 

One other thing, I can’t vouch for this method, as never tried it, but some have put them in uncooked bag of rice and left them in the airing cupboard a few days.


----------



## anonymousmoose

PO 2500c from my past










PO 8900 from the present


----------



## subdiver

gr4z said:


> BTW does your strap smell?  mine stinks!


No, it's a Borealis Strap ;-)


----------



## anonymousmoose

Some photos of my long-gone PO 2500. Nice watch, [mine had] terrible reliability.


----------



## VicLeChic

Holding on to this 2500C XL since 2005. Blame it on Bond.


----------



## anonymousmoose

VicLeChic said:


> Holding on to this 2500C XL since 2005. Blame it on Bond.


Makes me miss mine. Bond kinda started this


----------



## RDK

Still going strong, +2 spd


----------



## RDK

Side shot:


----------



## Galaga

RDK said:


> Still going strong, +2 spd


If/when the new Rolex comes the Tudor will leave before this baby.


----------



## RDK

Galaga said:


> If/when the new Rolex comes the Tudor will leave before this baby.


Great choice!
My Black Bay Blue has left the building too, I only have my Explorer and Planet Ocean now..


----------



## nm4710

Missing my 2201.50. It’s going to be gone at least 2 months at service with Omega. In the meantime will try to enjoy the Speedy. I once spent twenty minutes explaining the PO and it’s bond association as well as the Speedy and it’s rich heritage to my wife. I taught her the difference between chronographs, chronometers, hand winds, and automatics. Only when I sent the PO for service did I realize she didn’t listen to a word I’d said lol: “I thought you sent the space watch off for service? Why would you buy two watches that look exactly the same?” 

This from a woman who looked me dead in the eye and said “I want a 28mm 2 tone lady just with romans, a fluted bezel, and a silver dial.”

Go figure lol
NM


----------



## pdaigle

During the Summer, my power reserve of my PO 2201.51 started acting up so I had the Omega Boutique send it out for service. I got it back and they did a fantastic job on fixing the issue and cleaning it up! It looks so great I've worn it twice since getting it back - I just don't want to mess it up with any scratches now....I'm sure I'll start wearing it eventually....it just looks factory fresh!


----------



## azfishman

Couple of questions for the 2500 PO crowd. Here's the readers digest version. Bought my 42mm 2500 here in early September. I absolutely love it. Within the first 24 hours of checking accuracy, it had gained 35-45 seconds. I kept a closer eye on it and every time I reset it with the NIST app it gained 30 seconds very fast, within a few hours. The watch had a full service at Omega in February. I demagnetized it with no success. So I had the OB send it back since it was within the 2 year warranty. When the Boutique asked why I wanted to send it back, I said because it consistantly gained 30 seconds very quickly, to which he replied that 30 seconds a day was "well within specifications" Watch came back after 5 weeks, receipt said Clean/Oil/Adjust and keeping time within 4 seconds a day, which I can easily live with. Checked it at 24 hours and its already plus 15. So what now? Should I wait to see if it settles a bit? Send it back to Omega or try someone else? I love the watch , but need it to be as accurate as its supposed to be.

Thoughts?


----------



## TSC

‘Well within spec’? Go elsewhere, or deal direct with Omega. Is it a ‘C’ movement?


----------



## VicLeChic

azfishman said:


> Couple of questions for the 2500 PO crowd. Here's the readers digest version. Bought my 42mm 2500 here in early September. I absolutely love it. Within the first 24 hours of checking accuracy, it had gained 35-45 seconds. I kept a closer eye on it and every time I reset it with the NIST app it gained 30 seconds very fast, within a few hours. The watch had a full service at Omega in February. I demagnetized it with no success. So I had the OB send it back since it was within the 2 year warranty. When the Boutique asked why I wanted to send it back, I said because it consistantly gained 30 seconds very quickly, to which he replied that 30 seconds a day was "well within specifications" Watch came back after 5 weeks, receipt said Clean/Oil/Adjust and keeping time within 4 seconds a day, which I can easily live with. Checked it at 24 hours and its already plus 15. So what now? Should I wait to see if it settles a bit? Send it back to Omega or try someone else? I love the watch , but need it to be as accurate as its supposed to be.
> 
> Thoughts?


+15 a day is way out of spec.

I bought my PO2500C in 2005 at the OB. Through its first 10 years it was consistently deviating at +2 s/d on average. Then on its 11th year (one could say 11th hour) it started to lose 3 s/d.

I took it for an overhaul and they screwed it up. It was deviating erratically at +15 -15 and they broke the bezel. Took it back a month later, they did a second overhaul and replaced the bezel. It's been better than COSC since, between +2.5 and - 1.5 on average over the past 4 years.

You've got to take it back. There's something wrong with it. Ask them a timegrapher reading.


----------



## azfishman

Not sure on the C movement. I have read the entire thread and it seems to me that either they are dead accurate or need a few trips to Omega to get it right. I think the acceptable tolerance is -5 + 3. 

How does one "deal direct" with Omega? Send it in myself? 

Appreciate the insights.

Also emailed the serial number to Omega to find out which variant of the 2500 I have.


----------



## TSC

Assume rightly or wrongly you don’t have a ‘C’ if yours is relatively new/old stock and it’s one of last made batches. But get a pic of the date wheel. That should ID it. 

You could even send direct to Switzerland if you have no joy where you are.


----------



## azfishman

I'll have to wait for Omega. The dial was replaced this year.

So far it consistently gains 20 seconds in about 12 hours. I'll be really bummed to let go for another 6 weeks or so, but I believe it should be able to do what it is supposed to.


----------



## cybercat

TSC said:


> Assume rightly or wrongly you don't have a 'C' if yours is relatively new/old stock and it's one of last made batches. *But get a pic of the date wheel. That should ID it.*
> 
> You could even send direct to Switzerland if you have no joy where you are.


Date wheel for the 2500D movement with the triple escapement has large serifs on all numeral 1s, (10, 11- 19, 21... etc), the 4 is sharply pointed at the top, & the 2 has a straight diagonal line (same as the wheel on PO 8500 & since), whereas the 2500C doesn't have serifs on the l when with other numbers, the 4 has a flat top, and the 2 has a curved middle 'hump' as shown.

Please excuse borrowed pic, C left, D right :









My 2500C on left (brown Rallye strap), 2500D on right (black Rallye strap) :









( - both of mine have spectacular timekeeping, + a couple of seconds a week. 
No ascertainable difference in performance whatsoever ...but both have been serviced by fully trained, qualified Omega technicians at their main service departments with all the correct materials).

Hope that's of some use, & good luck azfishman!

If this is serviced/checked by Omega in Switzerland as TSC suggested, you shouldn't have any more problems. 
Please keep us updated.
'


----------



## azfishman

Great info, thanks! Would you say that having it gone longer to Switzerland, versus maybe multiple times at the Seattle service center is the wiser choice? I don't mind it being gone, but when they've (Seattle) had it twice in one year and its no better off, I am inclined to send it back to the Swiss. How does one go about it? Will my boutique handle that? 
BTW, checked this am after 24 hours and it is plus 56 seconds now. Boo.


----------



## MikeSunWest

pdaigle said:


> During the Summer, my power reserve of my PO 2201.51 started acting up so I had the Omega Boutique send it out for service. I got it back and they did a fantastic job on fixing the issue and cleaning it up! It looks so great I've worn it twice since getting it back - I just don't want to mess it up with any scratches now....I'm sure I'll start wearing it eventually....it just looks factory fresh!
> 
> View attachment 14552439


Great photo shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azfishman

My date wheel is clearly indicating the earlier version. I am going to drop it at the OB today (+46 yesterday) and tell them they need to fix it. Any pointers or hints before I drop it off? Thanks again for all the help. I am bummed to be without it again, but I can't deal with that much out of standard.

Dropped it off today. I believe they said they go to New Jersey, not Seattle as I had suspected. Oh well, I'll let you know in 4-8 weeks what they say


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

azfishman said:


> My date wheel is clearly indicating the earlier version. I am going to drop it at the OB today (+46 yesterday) and tell them they need to fix it. Any pointers or hints before I drop it off? Thanks again for all the help. I am bummed to be without it again, but I can't deal with that much out of standard.
> 
> Dropped it off today. I believe they said they go to New Jersey, not Seattle as I had suspected. Oh well, I'll let you know in 4-8 weeks what they say


Hi again azfishman,

Oh dear. I believe you said in your post #1074 here that (the OB) replied


azfishman said:


> (snip) *that 30 seconds a day was "well within specifications"* Watch came back after 5 weeks, *receipt said Clean/Oil/Adjust* and keeping time within 4 seconds a day, (snip)


I don't know if you saw my earlier post here (#1045) in which there's a quote & link to a short thread with photos & posts by Archer detailing the service procedure required for the 2500C movement to correct the stoppage issues, specifically the replacement of the original gold-coloured intermediate escape wheel from the Cal. 2500C with one that has a different finish, and is more grey coloured, and a specific epilame treatment and oiling procedure is used on all 20 teeth of this wheel, in addition to the epilame treatment and 10 other points oiled on the co-axial wheel.

Not sure how relevant this is in your case where your watch is gaining significantly, but perchance requires more than "*Clean/Oil/Adjust*".

I previously understood that all 2500C movements were upgraded with the new intermediate escapement wheel & epilame/oliing procedures etc at full service as a matter of course.

I would be interested to see Omega Switzerland's view on: 
- their OB's quote that 30 seconds a day is "well within specifications"; 
- whether the correct new intermediate escape wheel has been fitted to replace the original problematic gold type on your Cal. 2500C;
- and whether the "specific epilame treatment and oiling procedure is used on all 20 teeth of this wheel, in addition to the epilame treatment and 10 other points oiled on the co-axial wheel" was carried out correctly at your watch's full service in February.

I believe some POs may have been serviced either without the correct parts or procedure at non-Omega service centres &/or with non specifically-trained staff who did not attend & pass the spcific Omega course for this, which may help to explain why the problem persisted unabated in some 2500C examples despite a 'service'.

Look at poor anonymousmoose & the liturgy of incompetence he suffered trying to get his 2500C fixed on numerous occasions, but never did, eventually sold it & still misses it, despite his new PO cal 8900

Post here about about sending a watch to Bienne for service https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/has-anyone-had-their-omega-go-overhaul-5047457-post50057383.html#post50057383

There are others elsewhere & I understand it may take a 2-3 weeks or so longer, but seems your local OB can forward it for you with no extra charge, or you can send directly. 
I do not know the official Omega procedure for this, I would contact them in Bienne & briefly explain the situation.

Good luck azfishman!

If I were in your shoes I would definitely send the watch to Bienne & have the problem corrected once & for all.
'


----------



## azfishman

cybercat, WOW! thanks for the detailed response/suggestions. I did drop it back off at the OB today and asked if I could request somewhere other than New Jersey. They said since the original work was in NJ, they didn't have a choice on where it should go, NJ was the only option available. I did enclose a nice letter with the watch explaining the issues and to try and replicate them if they could before Clean/Oil/Adjust and send it back again. 

I do not think that my OB (Jared Jewelers) is very up to date on watches. Based on some of their statements, I believe they are just the middleman, and don't do any diagnosing or repairs past adjusting a bracelet. 

I did reach out to several independents and their consensus was that if it was under warranty, then make Omega fix it. Unfortunately, it appears that will require several visits and a lengthy time away. I did politely ask that if they could not fix it to replace the movement. We shall see. 

Thanks for the support and I will update once I know something.


----------



## cybercat

azfishman said:


> (snip)
> I do not think that my OB (Jared Jewelers) is very up to date on watches. Based on some of their statements, I believe they are just the middleman, and don't do any diagnosing or repairs past adjusting a bracelet.
> (snip)
> Thanks for the support and I will update once I know something.


Oops :roll:

Thanks azfishman

OB means "Omega Boutique" : owned, operated & run by Omega. All Omega trained staff, access to head office in Switzerland etc. & 7 days a week service here.

Sounds to me like "Jared Jewellers" is a dealer, probably an AD ("Authorised Dealer") ?

_*(Incidentally, We have 14 Omega Boutiques in Hong Kong but only 3 have service centres since my local one closed in 2018. 
I can reach any within 20 mins to an hour by public transport).*_

My wife & I'll be travelling to & in Japan shortly (little/no time for internet) until 2nd weekend in November, so meanwhile, best of luck with your PO!
'


----------



## anonymousmoose

cybercat said:


> Oops :roll:
> 
> Thanks azfishman
> 
> OB means "Omega Boutique" : owned, operated & run by Omega. All Omega trained staff, access to head office in Switzerland etc. & 7 days a week service here.
> 
> Sounds to me like "Jared Jewellers" is a dealer, probably an AD ("Authorised Dealer") ?
> 
> _*(Incidentally, We have 14 Omega Boutiques in Hong Kong but only 3 have service centres since my local one closed in 2018.
> I can reach any within 20 mins to an hour by public transport).*_
> 
> My wife & I'll be travelling to & in Japan shortly (little/no time for internet) until 2nd weekend in November, so meanwhile, best of luck with your PO!
> '


I was at a OB in China many years ago and the muppet put the wrong size battery into my SMP Quartz. Australia honoured the service warranty and replaced it without extra charge.


----------



## azfishman

My bad, yes the are an AD not boutique. When the manager told me 45 seconds was well within tolerances, I knew I was in for it. 
I do have other watches to wear, but it is a bit frustrating. If this last trip does. not resolve it, I can ether send to Bienne or just try an independent.

Thanks again for all the insight

I did get an email back from Omega Customer service. It is a 2500 C version. They acknowledged the recent service failed to replicate the fast timekeeping. Boo again.


----------



## DaveandStu

Always glad to put this one on...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Occipital Lobe




----------



## Galaga




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## v1triol




----------



## azfishman

Just a quick update. Omega in NJ turned my watch around in a bit less than 4 weeks. Unfortunately, the exact same issue still is there. gains between 42-46 seconds over every 24b hour period in the last week since its been back. A bit upset since I enclosed a nice letter explaining exactly what was happening and why I was returning it. I also called and spoke with a CS rep and reiterated those facts. Nope, according to Omega, 3 times this year since it has been in their possession, it is working to factory specs. Ugh!

So, my choices are.....

Suck it up and send it to Bienne where I know will be free, (minus shipping) but gone for at least 6 months. Plusses here are , Free, and hopefully this time done right......minus would be, well no PO2500 for a long time. 

I do have two other perfectly fine watches to wear , but the 2500 is my favorite at least visually and aesthetically....hopefully one day mechanically.

or I could send it to Nesbitts, who when contacted knew exactly the issue and could fix it. But not free of course.

IF I do go the route to Switzerland, does anyone have any recommendations for verbiage in my letter? Any key words to use or requests? I considered asking them to put a new movement in altogether and extend the warranty....Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## azfishman

I wound up submitting an email to Omega CS. Their response. Your watch is operating iwithin normal specifications. 
I called them in NJ and spoke to an actual human who suggested I send it back. No chance, I said, why would I do that? She gave me an email address for the "US CS rep" and I sent her a nice email which she responded too within a week. She said they would be happy to send me a mailer to go back to HQ and I gave her the SN# to research the history. Hopefully I am now on the right track. 
In the mean time, I just treat it like my old Seiko SKX and set it slow 2 minutes so it's mostly right over a 4/5 day period..


----------



## Galaga




----------



## solesman

Transitional, but still a 2500c movement beating inside 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

Short of having drilled lugs, this is my perfect watch.


----------



## subdiver

2500d with buddy


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## bpax




----------



## TheGent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitMD

2500 is the classic everyone laughed at when it first came out, but ended up being the genesis for Omega's turnaround. I wish when they upgraded the movement to the 8900 they didnt change the dial and bezel.


----------



## pdaigle

detroitMD said:


> 2500 is the classic everyone laughed at when it first came out, but ended up being the genesis for Omega's turnaround. I wish when they upgraded the movement to the 8900 they didnt change the dial and bezel.


As well as the thickness too....it's a big reason why I bought my 2201.51 2500C PO. None of the newer PO references looked or felt good.


----------



## Galaga

It's the greatest Omega diver ever made.


----------



## Budman2k




----------



## solesman

Budman2k said:


>


Nice photo! One day I'll pick up another one of these 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

I'm wanting to add my first PO to my collection, after looking for a little while now and trying on new ones I think I want a 2500 series. The size seems like more of a sweetspot for me and I like the aesthetics with the orange hour markers. Anyway I have a question and looking for a little advice. Should I try to source a D series and what were the years of production for it ? Any suggestions for purchasing and thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.. ok.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Nikrnic said:


> I'm wanting to add my first PO to my collection, after looking for a little while now and trying on new ones I think I want a 2500 series. The size seems like more of a sweetspot for me and I like the aesthetics with the orange hour markers. Anyway I have a question and looking for a little advice. Should I try to source a D series and what were the years of production for it ? Any suggestions for purchasing and thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.. ok.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Not really. Plenty of C movements out there that are faultless. Besides if anything happens to it or it has a service Omega changes a small part that make it a D anyway. Like they did with mine.


----------



## Nikrnic

Thanks, i read something on that today but didn't know what the problem was other then they just stopped running. I did chat today at a boutique on a normal service when needed and was told @ 550. I tried to like the new one for the second time but it just didn't sing.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Snap!








'


----------



## GSY

Never should have sold mine.


----------



## 1st timer

I'm happy to add to this thread with my PO 2500C,


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to chime in and say Wow. That is a great picture. It had to be said.


----------



## PJMED

Well, this doesn't have the 2500 movement, but I've always reffed to it as the PO 2500 Chrono. So, I hope it qualifies.


----------



## Mreal75

PJMED said:


> Well, this doesn't have the 2500 movement, but I've always reffed to it as the PO 2500 Chrono. So, I hope it qualifies.
> View attachment 14932443


Thank you and this chrono and strap combo is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another really nice picture of a really nice watch. What ca I say, I'm a fan.


----------



## Mreal75

PJMED said:


> Another really nice picture of a really nice watch. What ca I say, I'm a fan.


Thank you, appreciate it... I'm enjoying the first week with the PO!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Hirsch Performance









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## DaveandStu

Put the old wrist " soother" on today, one purchase never regretted and never considered letting go...
Beautiful watches and pics guys .
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

DaveandStu said:


> (...) one purchase never regretted and never considered letting go...
> Beautiful watches and pics guys .
> Dave


So true.

My first proper piece, bought in Dec 2005. Watched Casino Royale at the cinema proudly wearing my 2500C XL without knowing Bond would be wearing it. I gasped in total surprise.


----------



## 061748

Never let it go ...









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 061748

On SS









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

VicLeChic said:


> So true.
> 
> My first proper piece, bought in Dec 2005. Watched Casino Royale at the cinema proudly wearing my 2500C XL without knowing Bond would be wearing it. I gasped in total surprise.
> View attachment 14951461


Definitely agree, would have to be one of the most regretted sales from members that I've noticed,
Never falls in to the .".not wearing enough".category..so sell for us..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## Galaga




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As always, beautiful picture. Here's hoping you buy a ton of watches and post pictures of everyone.


----------



## WatchAndShoot

*my apologies for the double post.

V


----------



## WatchAndShoot

Best watch I've ever owned. Never should've traded it.

Thinking about selling/trading my new Speedy Pro to get another one!!


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## Galaga

WatchAndShoot said:


> View attachment 14984945
> 
> 
> Best watch I've ever owned. Never should've traded it.
> 
> Thinking about selling/trading my new Speedy Pro to get another one!!


Yet I want to buy a Speedy pro but I couldn't part with my PO. How does the Speedy compare to it?


----------



## WatchAndShoot

They're so different that it's difficult to make a comparison..

I love the story of the Speedmaster, but, find it to be quite boring most of the time. Plus, the only time I ever use the chronograph function is to move the seconds hand out of the way for pictures LOL.

The PO is much more exciting, unique, and useable IMO. I've tried to convince myself that I "need" more diversity in the collection over the year, but keep coming back to the same conclusion; I love dive watches.


----------



## solesman

I've bought two Speedies in the past and thought the same as you. Dive watches are my thing too. Enjoy that PO sir 



WatchAndShoot said:


> They're so different that it's difficult to make a comparison..
> 
> I love the story of the Speedmaster, but, find it to be quite boring most of the time. Plus, the only time I ever use the chronograph function is to move the seconds hand out of the way for pictures LOL.
> 
> The PO is much more exciting, unique, and useable IMO. I've tried to convince myself that I "need" more diversity in the collection over the year, but keep coming back to the same conclusion; I love dive watches.


----------



## fskywalker

WatchAndShoot said:


> I've tried to convince myself that I "need" more diversity in the collection over the year, but keep coming back to the same conclusion; I love dive watches.


Understand the feeling!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick

Took a while getting through 115 pages, but considering all the beautiful pictures and info it was well worth it. I started off already rather obsessed with the 2500 42mm but unsure about c vs d movement and red vs white numerals (black bezel insert wins hands down for me personally, over the orange) and soaking up what has been written on the various forum threads has really helped narrow that focus. Thanks to all the contributers.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown

I loved my PO 2500-D but I made the mistake of getting the XL 45.5mm. If I had bought the 42mm, I would have kept it forever. Great watch


----------



## fskywalker

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture of a great watch! I'm loving the 2201.51.00 version (orange arabics with black bezel) as seen on this picture from the web, probably my next watch!


----------



## Mreal75

fskywalker said:


> Great picture of a great watch! I'm loving the 2201.51.00 version (orange arabics with black bezel) as seen on this picture from the web, probably my next watch!


Thank you! The orange numeral version adds the perfect amount of "pop" in my opinion. So many great POs the choose from!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

I left mine at the office, 3 weeks ago, and due to the Corona virus it is now stranded there. I miss my watch. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

Steeltown said:


> I loved my PO 2500-D but I made the mistake of getting the XL 45.5mm. If I had bought the 42mm, I would have kept it forever. Great watch


That's what I did.. I sold my XL 2500D (bought new from an AD) after 4 years and bought a pre-owned 42mm 2500D. Still very happy with that decision


----------



## azfishman

It could be worse.......My 2500 is sitting in service in Bienne and Brand HQ..........I don't expect to see it anytime soon.... First world problems.



rokman said:


> I left mine at the office, 3 weeks ago, and due to the Corona virus it is now stranded there. I miss my watch.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

PO today










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Hirsch Tiger









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pdaigle

iuprof said:


> Hirsch Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That strap looks great on that reference! I have the exact same reference...might have to check into that Hirsch strap for mine too. Thanks for sharing that pic!


----------



## iuprof

It’s one of my favorite straps. Looks good on a Speedy as well.


----------



## anonymousmoose

I saw Clarkson and May both sporting 2500 POs on the Grand Tour today.


----------



## tbensous

After 10+ years I still love this watch. This is a true classic if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iuprof

Back on the Robby today, then the bracelet tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Black Liquidmetal insert?


----------



## fskywalker

v1triol said:


> Black Liquidmetal insert?


Yes, actually the complete black Liquidmetal bezel from the PO LME 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v1triol

fskywalker said:


> Yes, actually the complete black Liquidmetal bezel from the PO LME
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats, that's a huge score, I've never seen one for sale.


----------



## Maverixk

I like that strap, what is it?


----------



## iuprof

Back on the bracelet. Enjoy the weekend!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Maverixk said:


> I like that strap, what is it?


Hirsch Performance Robby. I think you meant mine!?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

My 2500C from last year

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

iuprof said:


> PO today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Go Mean Green!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveycrocket

I'm in with mine! On Bradystraps sailcloth










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdoherty

cybercat said:


> '
> New strap on my old 2901.50.91 is taking a bit of getting used to,
> Just smaller & slimmer enough to make watch head appear bigger.
> 
> So back on its original 'Jeremy Clarkson' rubber again today, & all's right with the world... :-!
> 
> View attachment 9885706


What rubber strap is this?


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

pdoherty said:


> What rubber strap is this?


Hi pdoherty,

This is the OEM strap on the 2901.50.91 when sold new (& AFIK still sold at OBs to be fitted the 2201.50) :

https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-seamaster-planet-ocean-29015091

Both my 2500 (C & D) POs have them.


----------



## Galaga

cybercat said:


> Hi pdoherty,
> 
> This is the OEM strap on the 2901.50.91 when sold new (& AFIK still sold at OBs to be fitted the 2201.50) :
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-seamaster-planet-ocean-29015091
> 
> Both my 2500 (C & D) POs have them.
> 
> View attachment 15075447


Can you buy the rubber strap new from Omega?


----------



## solesman

Yup, but you'll have to wait until the boutiques open again as they only sell NATO straps online at present.



Galaga said:


> Can you buy the rubber strap new from Omega?


----------



## v1triol

pdoherty said:


> What rubber strap is this?


Omega 98000144.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -dustin

is the 2500 series a sought-after model? I've been trying to find a good condition 2901.51.82 for a while and rarely see anything come up. Recently one was on chrono24, but mislabeled by the seller (and priced accordingly).


----------



## JH314

Love mine!


----------



## ProjectQuattro

-dustin said:


> is the 2500 series a sought-after model? I've been trying to find a good condition 2901.51.82 for a while and rarely see anything come up. Recently one was on chrono24, but mislabeled by the seller (and priced accordingly).


For a lot of people, yes. It's the original Planet Ocean, the 2500 movement is stout, and it's substantially thinner than comparable-diameter newer Planet Oceans. It's also a lot less flashy because of the painted numbers and matte dial.

They aren't exactly rare but they aren't super common either; values have been coming up a bit over the last several years and Omega seems to be leaning into the flashier PO designs so I doubt they'll become any less desirable going forward.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## joseph80




----------



## gr4z

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15126071


Looks great. Is that a Nick Mankey strap or MN Strap or something else? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23




----------



## Galaga

gr4z said:


> Looks great. Is that a Nick Mankey strap or MN Strap or something else? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapify MN strap.


----------



## anonymousmoose

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 15126269


What's happening in that photo?


----------



## rokman

Back to the office today, where my stranded po was waiting...









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

Wrist buddy this week ...


----------



## Mreal75

Hard to beat the comfort of a nice mesh bracelet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

cybercat said:


> '
> 
> Wrist buddy this week ...
> 
> View attachment 15144279


Love the color combination


----------



## NYVirus

I no longer have this, but I loved wearing it when I had it.


----------



## southswell

rokman said:


> Back to the office today, where my stranded po was waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


What type of strap is that. Looks better than the bracelet.


----------



## southswell

Orange


----------



## slava




----------



## rokman

southswell said:


> What type of strap is that. Looks better than the bracelet.


It's a cheap Chinese omega knock off from 
Alie. It fits great but the quality is what you pay for.
Mine is back on the bracelet by the way.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

rokman said:


> It's a cheap Chinese omega knock off from
> Alie. It fits great but the quality is what you pay for.
> Mine is back on the bracelet by the way.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Well said mate...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

PO and adjustable clasp, best CONFIG. For the summer.
Maybe if I had the oem rubber I would think otherwise but for now here you go.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## azfishman

So I believe I may be at an end with SGUS and Brand HQ. Bought this in August of last year for a retirement present for myself. Full disclosure, I knew it had been in SGUS a few months before for a full service and reasoned that the 2 year warranty would cover any unknown issues. 

Love the watch. Fits perfect, wears great.

I immediately noticed it gained 45 seconds every 24 hours. Back to SGUS (Jersey). I included a note explaining the issues. If you left the watch off your wrist, it was great. Maybe +5 a day which I can live with. Wearing it was a different story. 

Clean/oil/adjust, they said it was good to go. Back in 6 weeks, same issue. Back it went. This time they did the same despite another letter detailing the issue. Back again after only 4 weeks but still the same. So I sent it off to Brand HQ in Bienne after emailing the US customer service rep many times. Watch arrived there January 1st, came back a week ago after a C19 delay (totally understandable)

Watch looks great. Amazing. I’m one of those who doesn’t care if they polish/replace. I knew about that going in from previous experience. 

Better, but not COSC. Been about 10-15 fast per day since I started wearing it. I am pretty active and have wound it a few times. 

What next? I have a 185$ SEIKO Diver that does +5 a day, I’m getting pretty frustrated that the PO 2500 can’t get there. Any suggestions? Give it some time? On the plus side, none of this has cost me a dime, I just wish they could get it right. 

Showing a new OEM strap I acquired from a fellow WUS member. Looks great!


----------



## rokman

PO goes to sleep, RM starts weekend shift









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Galaga




----------



## AOYE

https://postimages.org/


----------



## Buick

It is my great pleasure and privilege to be able to contribute here for the first time


----------



## cybercat

Buick said:


> It is my great pleasure and privilege to be able to contribute here for the first time
> View attachment 15176103


Congratulations Dave! ' ... at long last ' :-!

- may you wear your 2500D in good health for many long & enjoyable years!


----------



## Buick

Thank you Will! Much appreciated - and all the best to you


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick

Incredible capture. The reflection is blowing my mind!


Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AOYE




----------



## Mreal75

Buick said:


> Incredible capture. The reflection is blowing my mind!


Thank you! A light drizzle and the patio table make for some pretty cool reflection shots lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOsteology

Loving the Omega's. Just added a 2201.50 to my budding collection.


----------



## anonymousmoose

FOsteology said:


> Loving the Omega's. Just added a 2201.50 to my budding collection.


Nice!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AOYE

FOsteology said:


> Loving the Omega's. Just added a 2201.50 to my budding collection.


Congratulations!
Wish you to join it in good health!


----------



## Galaga

Anyone know what the cost would be to replace the sapphire on mine? The outside AR coating is scratched and I can't unsee it now.


----------



## Lee_K

K


Galaga said:


> Anyone know what the cost would be to replace the sapphire on mine? The outside AR coating is scratched and I can't unsee it now.


When I sent my 2500-series Planet Ocean into Omega for service, they wanted an additional $195 USD to replace the crystal. That is probably a bundled price with the service. Stand alone, it would most likely be more.


----------



## rokman

Canvas









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poorman

Just arrived, I purchased this same model new back in 2009 and foolishly sold it.


----------



## southswell




----------



## bpax




----------



## Itgb

Decided to switch it up from the bracelet.


----------



## Galaga

Itgb said:


> Decided to switch it up from the bracelet.


Is that an OEM and are they still available? Mine is similar but doesn't integrate as well as yours into the case.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Itgb

Galaga said:


> Is that an OEM and are they still available? Mine is similar but doesn't integrate as well as yours into the case.


I couldn't justify the 10x price of the OEM strap/deployant, but I believe they should still be available. This is just the PO8500 version.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## DaveandStu

Morning all...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## -dustin

Throwing out a hail mary here...

I'm trying to track down a 2500 PO I sold here 5yrs ago: Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2901.51.82

I initially sold it to a fellow who posted as Chris_Himself, and I believe he later sold it. It's a 2901.51.82 with a scratch on the bezel at the 40. It was purchased new from Feldmar...not sure if my name was on the warranty card, or just Feldmar.

Hoping by some crazy chance someone here recognizes the watch and might direct me to the new owner...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

This thread needed a bump


----------



## Art 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70




----------



## cybercat




----------



## tbensous

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15624321


your bezel is upside down !


----------



## southswell




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer




----------



## rokman

Happy new year
















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

rokman said:


> Happy new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Nice watch.... Μάγκας.


----------



## rokman

Thanx φίλος 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## cybercat

Freshly snapped this afternoon...


----------



## Pongster

Cant wait to post here


----------



## Rippin

The PO doesn't get much wrist time these days, but I can't let go of it because it's such a beauty


----------



## cdub70




----------



## DaveandStu

2nd bracelet and deployant on this old girl..don't wear as much any more,.but as said above by member rippin.....keeper
All the best 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell

Just sold my 2500 42mm I had it for about 15years and barely wore it ... sure miss it now that it’s gone.


----------



## joesym001

Ok, this may be splitting hairs, but I have to ask: 2201.50 or 2201.51? White or red numerals? Go!


----------



## pdaigle

joesym001 said:


> View attachment 15666821
> 
> 
> Ok, this may be splitting hairs, but I have to ask: 2201.50 or 2201.51? White or red numerals? Go!


I love my 2201.51 orange/red numerals PO! Not that the 2201.50 is horrible....I just like that little added touch of color. Couple that with the low profile and great 2500 movement and to me it's still the greatest PO to date!


----------



## Buick

Wish I still had mine. I sold to get that ‘next’ watch, that was outside my means enough to require several other watches I adored be sold. I guess that‘s all part of learning and getting to know what you really connect with.


----------



## ChrisQP09

southswell said:


> View attachment 15625236


What a beautiful color scheme.


----------



## Airborne6176

My PO LM 2500 holding it's own with my 8900...


----------



## DaveandStu

joesym001 said:


> View attachment 15666821
> 
> 
> Ok, this may be splitting hairs, but I have to ask: 2201.50 or 2201.51? White or red numerals? Go!


Can't split them mate..both punch well above their weight..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

Love my 2500 at 42mm. Gets a lot more wrist time now its wearing this hook strap in the 'new' bond colourway.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gr4z

Airborne6176 said:


> My PO LM 2500 holding it's own with my 8900...
> View attachment 15670645


Which do you prefer? I'm selling my 2500 to get a 8900.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

I find the current omega POs much too thick.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gr4z

bts01 said:


> I find the current omega POs much too thick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's the lug to lug that bothers me. Thickness is only another mm or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

gr4z said:


> It's the lug to lug that bothers me. Thickness is only another mm or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the 8900 was 16.5mm, whereas the 2500 is about 14mm... which i noticed, especially with a long sleeve shirt. It is also a bigger watch all around.

The 39.5 8800 po is a similar thickness to the 2500 i think.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne6176

gr4z said:


> Which do you prefer? I'm selling my 2500 to get a 8900.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the 2500, sell a kidney, and get a 8900...

But seriously, depends on your individual wrist size (& shape) and what you plan to wear with it mostly. I have a 7" wrist and my 8900 (steel bracelet) is now my daily casual wear watch (short or long sleeves). My 2500 with a thinner profile is now the primary dress/"formal" watch for sleeves & cuffs.

Both the 8900 and 2500 (including an 8500) can multi-task depending on your wrist size (& shape), plus whatever your going to wear. For work, I'm sporting the Ti & Ceramic 300M 75% of the time (G-Shock for the other 25%) so the updated power reserve and improved fitment of the 8900 is a plus. If you can get a new/good 8900 at a great price, go for it. If not, your 2500 (add the w/ adjustable clasp mod) will work as a daily wearer.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## gr4z

Airborne6176 said:


> Keep the 2500, sell a kidney, and get a 8900...
> 
> But seriously, depends on your individual wrist size (& shape) and what you plan to wear with it mostly. I have a 7" wrist and my 8900 (steel bracelet) is now my daily casual wear watch (short or long sleeves). My 2500 with a thinner profile is now the primary dress/"formal" watch for sleeves & cuffs.
> 
> Both the 8900 and 2500 (including an 8500) can multi-task depending on your wrist size (& shape), plus whatever your going to wear. For work, I'm sporting the Ti & Ceramic 300M 75% of the time (G-Shock for the other 25%) so the updated power reserve and improved fitment of the 8900 is a plus. If you can get a new/good 8900 at a great price, go for it. If not, your 2500 (add the w/ adjustable clasp mod) will work as a daily wearer.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


Great insight thanks. My 2200.50 2500C already has the adjustable clasp mod  I recently bought a 42mm diver as a beater and realised how much better it is size wise compared to the 45.5mm especially as the 2500 has the male end links. I also have a 7"/18cm wrist.

Was planning on getting a white dial 300M as well for holidays and general wearability. My beater will be used for exactly that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## rokman

I will never get enough of this one









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75




----------



## Pongster




----------



## rokman

Beautiful spring day in Athens today, had to adjust brightness









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

I have a 8500 and a PO LM LE but this thread is really making me want a 2500 again.


----------



## 1st timer

2500D


----------



## A4A

The height of the 2500 is what makes it a winner for me. I wanted a diver I could easily slip under a cuff and this does the trick. Plus I love the look of it. An all-around, well-proportioned lux diver.


----------



## rokman

Spring is upon us









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## tbensous

Galaga said:


>


This photo really captures the beauty and simplicity in the design of the Planet Ocean 2500.


----------



## Galaga

tbensous said:


> This photo really captures the beauty and simplicity in the design of the Planet Ocean 2500.


Thanks brother.


----------



## tbensous

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15738282


What a beauty ! Is this the OEM rubber on deployant clasp ?


----------



## uvalaw2005

tbensous said:


> What a beauty ! Is this the OEM rubber on deployant clasp ?


Indeed! Picked it up from Exelonman last week.


----------



## Pbmatt

Thanks for starting the thread. I love my PO. This one is a keeper! Wear it in good health!


----------



## DaveandStu

A4A said:


> The height of the 2500 is what makes it a winner for me. I wanted a diver I could easily slip under a cuff and this does the trick. Plus I love the look of it. An all-around, well-proportioned lux diver.
> View attachment 15696085


Sums this amazing piece up very well mate..it to me has a definite edge over other models in the line up..
A go anywhere, anytime 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

Some good ole outdoor "chilling"!


----------



## Rippin

I'm looking for a good quality aftermarket rubber or rubber-like strap for the 2500 42mm size. Any suggestions?
It may encourage me to wear this beautiful watch more often


----------



## Buick

ac921ol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks GREAT on the Bond nato. If I can get my bracelet off, I have to give this a go!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## iuprof

Rippin said:


> I'm looking for a good quality aftermarket rubber or rubber-like strap for the 2500 42mm size. Any suggestions?
> It may encourage me to wear this beautiful watch more often


I recommend Hirsch Performance straps. A less expensive option is Benetto Cinturini.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

Long time since I saw this thread. Still got this beauty tho.










PS the strap is Hirsch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick




----------



## Mtnmansa

an anniversary gift from my wife. I do love the 2201.50 From 2006.


----------



## AAMC

Great pics, need to wear mine more often


















Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

Rippin said:


> I'm looking for a good quality aftermarket rubber or rubber-like strap for the 2500 42mm size. Any suggestions?
> It may encourage me to wear this beautiful watch more often


The OEM rubber looks terrific, but I didn't find it very comfortable. On the rare instances where it left the bracelet, I usually went with a leather backed nato from Omega or on an Isofrane.


----------



## that 1 guy

I have been admiring the Planet Ocean 2500 in 42mm for quite some time. I think these are a classic design and size. I kept telling myself that they were easily found and I already had my original Planet Ocean chrono so I should could wait. Well, sales prices have been steadily climbing so I finally pulled the trigger on what I consider to be one of the best watches of its kind.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbmatt

Muddy250 said:


> Long time since I saw this thread. Still got this beauty tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS the strap is Hirsch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an awesome pic. I love the strap. I have the 2500 orange Bezel PO. I have the bracelet and have the black PO rubber but it hasn't really done it for me. I think I will have to buy that hirsch strap.


----------



## Buick




----------



## AAMC

One more pic


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## Jtope

inside the fort, Castillo San Felipe del Morro, Puerto Rico. It caught my attention!


----------



## cdub70




----------



## Paco II

I’m the original owner of my 45.5. But I never wear it since I just find it too large. Would I be crazy to try and find someone with the 42mm to do a swap?


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## trh77

I just picked up a 2200.50. I don’t have it in my possession yet but I’m excited to receive it. How will I know which version of the movement it has? It was originally purchased in 2013.


----------



## 1st timer

Start with serial number. 
Best way would be to open the caseback.


----------



## cybercat

trh77 said:


> I just picked up a 2200.50. I don't have it in my possession yet but I'm excited to receive it. How will I know which version of the movement it has? It was originally purchased in 2013.


Hi trh77, 2013? 
- Sounds like it's overdue for a service. Could only be 2500 C or D. (I have one of each)

There's information on this in this forum, but so much that the specifics you require may be 'buried'.

If it's a 2500C & taken for its first service at an Omega-approved service centre, with a *Ω* proper parts account & qualified staff who have attended & passed the specific course on the 2500C movement, the escapement wheel etc should be changed to a remedial wheel, & a specific epilame treatment carried out.

Luckily you're in Canada; Al Jensky at Archer Watches is the guru on this, & also in Canada, just PM "Archer".

Good luck!


----------



## pdaigle

trh77 said:


> I just picked up a 2200.50. I don't have it in my possession yet but I'm excited to receive it. How will I know which version of the movement it has? It was originally purchased in 2013.


The 2500D didn't come out until 2011 so it ought to be the 2500D. But the best way to verify is as 1st timer stated....get your serial number to Omega and they can tell you all about your movement and other history.


----------



## Pongster

pdaigle said:


> The 2500D didn't come out until 2011 so it ought to be the 2500D. But the best way to verify is as 1st timer stated....get your serial number to Omega and they can tell you all about your movement and other history.


or if you ask nicely, @Archer might do it for you.


----------



## Galaga

My PO was originally purchased in mid 2009 and the movement stopped in 2011 and was completely replaced under warranty with a D movement however I still have the C variant date wheel.


----------



## tbensous

Galaga said:


> My PO was originally purchased in mid 2009 and the movement stopped in 2011 and was completely replaced under warranty with a D movement however I still have the C variant date wheel.


Mine is currently being serviced in Switzerland for the 5th time in the last 8 months (4 times in Australia). Omega has finally decided to replace my 2500C by a 2500D as well. I wonder if I will have the new date wheel or if they will keep the old one. I should know in a few weeks I guess.


----------



## trh77

Pongster said:


> or if you ask nicely, @Archer might do it for you.


Al is a gentleman. I love only about 90 minutes from him. I won't bother him until I have it in my possession, and I've seen if it's keeping time.


----------



## trh77

Galaga said:


> My PO was originally purchased in mid 2009 and the movement stopped in 2011 and was completely replaced under warranty with a D movement however I still have the C variant date wheel.


How do the date wheels doffer, and where can I read more about this?


----------



## pdaigle

trh77 said:


> How do the date wheels doffer, and where can I read more about this?


Supposedly you can tell by the date numerals like this:









Help me identify a 2500D


looking at a PO XL for sale on the forum and I am not familiar with identifying what the 2500D is. I have done some research, but I honestly can't sit on my computer at work to research more. So, is there a clear indicator for an untrained eye? The serial number begins with 849.




www.watchuseek.com





But, that is not 100% reliable as noted above. They could swap movements and keep the date wheel.


----------



## Pongster

trh77 said:


> Al is a gentleman. I love only about 90 minutes from him. I won't bother him until I have it in my possession, and I've seen if it's keeping time.


he's verified stuff for me as well. Sometimes he just happens to be in same thread and he does it even without asking.


----------



## tbensous

trh77 said:


> How do the date wheels doffer, and where can I read more about this?


There are plenty of topics on the forum to discuss the difference. But in short, 2500C on the left, 2500D on the right. (Did a quick search online for the photo).
The "1" are different in particular for number outside of 1 and 11. Easy to spot. The 2500C has more round numbers in general on the date wheel.
That being said the date wheel is no proof of which movement you have. You can change the date wheel without the movement, and the other way around.


----------



## Cstokes23

Date wheels side by side, 'C' on the left 'D' on the right. Picture borrowed from Google.


----------



## trh77

Those pics are very helpful. By the date wheel alone, it would appear to be a 2500c


----------



## Sotelodon




----------



## trh77

Picked up my first PO, first Seamaster (but 3rd Omega). Took a minute to get used to the size, but now I'm really liking it. Judging by the date wheel, this is likely to be a 2500C.


----------



## Galaga

tbensous said:


> There are plenty of topics on the forum to discuss the difference. But in short, 2500C on the left, 2500D on the right. (Did a quick search online for the photo).
> The "1" are different in particular for number outside of 1 and 11. Easy to spot. The 2500C has more round numbers in general on the date wheel.
> That being said the date wheel is no proof of which movement you have. You can change the date wheel without the movement, and the other way around.
> 
> View attachment 15794562


The 4 is a indicator too.


----------



## trh77

So... say I wanted a good NATO where the buckle lines up in the middle of my wrist like the OEM, without the OEM price... any recommendations? Same with a rubber strap... OEM only?


----------



## tbensous

trh77 said:


> So... say I wanted a good NATO where the buckle lines up in the middle of my wrist like the OEM, without the OEM price... any recommendations? Same with a rubber strap... OEM only?


NATO: Phenomenato -> very good quality , better finish / comfort than OEM and he does custom sizes as well. I asked for the same size as OEM one with less holes for mine. You just get less choices for colour / style.

Rubber: Hirsch performance or Barton.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## trh77

v1triol said:


> View attachment 15798568
> 
> View attachment 15798569
> 
> View attachment 15798570
> 
> View attachment 15798571


This looks awesome. I was planning to keep mine on steel, but the versatility is pretty impressive.


----------



## v1triol

trh77 said:


> This looks awesome. I was planning to keep mine on steel, but the versatility is pretty impressive.


Indeed, great all-rounder watch. I have had her on Omega black-orange nato, still do have Omega rubber and steel (for the modern look), today tried tropic for the first time and love its vintage look.


----------



## trh77

Just ordered this strap.









Nylon & Rubber Strap for Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean | StrapsCo


StrapsCo nylon & rubber watch band for Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean watches. | Free Shipping!




strapsco.com





Anyone on here with it? Quality comments? Still looking for more that fit tight against the case before I go in for OEM.


----------



## tbensous

trh77 said:


> Just ordered this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nylon & Rubber Strap for Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean | StrapsCo
> 
> 
> StrapsCo nylon & rubber watch band for Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean watches. | Free Shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strapsco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here with it? Quality comments? Still looking for more that fit tight against the case before I go in for OEM.


I have no experience with these, and you probably get what you pay for. These look similar to the ones on Aliexpress which come with the folding clasp (except it's much cheaper on aliexpress).
You will have to take a bet on the fit, since depending on your PO gen it won't necessarily hug the case well..


----------



## trh77

Good points. I typically like to play around a bit with cheaper straps before I spend the big bucks on one or two good ones. Also want to make sure I bond with it before I spend hundreds on a strap. 

There don’t seem to be a lot of third party sellers for OEM straps.


----------



## tbensous

I found this one online. Really missing mine now, can't wait to get mine back from the service with the new 2500D movement  
I think this photo really shows how the PO 2500 was perfect...


----------



## davidevo

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15808298
> 
> 
> I found this one online. Really missing mine now, can't wait to get mine back from the service with the new 2500D movement
> I think this photo really shows how the PO 2500 was perfect...


Feel this reference has aged brilliantly well!


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Took my PO off the bracelet for the first time ever. Just picked up an Omega NATO over the weekend. Really like the Bond strap combo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake E

My 2008 2500C came back from it's first service earlier this year looking literally brand new. It's a watch I almost never wear these days but I still haven't been able to part with it. I know the time will come in the next month or so as I have a 126610 Sub on order... If I go through with the purchase this guy will probably leave my collection... although it will most certainly be a hard choice. The 2201.50 has served me extremely well over the last decade plus. Maybe it's not as versatile as an AT, nor as blingy as it's current brethren but there is something so understated and timeless about the design.


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## trh77

Jake E said:


> View attachment 15809198
> 
> 
> My 2008 2500C came back from it's first service earlier this year looking literally brand new. It's a watch I almost never wear these days but I still haven't been able to part with it. I know the time will come in the next month or so as I have a 126610 Sub on order... If I go through with the purchase this guy will probably leave my collection... although it will most certainly be a hard choice. The 2201.50 has served me extremely well over the last decade plus. Maybe it's not as versatile as an AT, nor as blingy as it's current brethren but there is something so understated and timeless about the design.


How is the work they do on the case? I have a couple of nicks in the lugs, so they do a good job of getting them out, or will I still see them?


----------



## SoCal C4S

If any of you guys have a 22mm Omega rubber strap for a 2200.50 XL, please send me a message. Would like to get one instead of wearing an Isofrane all the time.

Here is mine:


----------



## pdoherty

(edit: adding a pic I shot at lunch)


----------



## tbensous

trh77 said:


> How is the work they do on the case? I have a couple of nicks in the lugs, so they do a good job of getting them out, or will I still see them?


It will come back virtually as new.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

tbensous said:


> It will come back virtually as new.


That is wonderful news. It's going to be a shame to let it go for so long but can't wait to have it back!


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## trh77

Loving this thing. I'll do a steering wheel shot too if I ever get to drive somewhere again. I'm going to miss it when it has to go for service (soon).


----------



## stookie

Came across this D and had to pick it up. Not wearing much of anything else anymore 😅


----------



## tbensous

Back after a full service and a heart transplant in Switzerland. Left with a 2500C, came back with a 2500D.
Now the question is, do I let it go for a new Speedy 3861, or do I keep this beauty ?


----------



## quartzguy03

Keep her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15847861
> View attachment 15847862
> View attachment 15847863
> View attachment 15847864
> View attachment 15847865
> View attachment 15847866
> View attachment 15847867
> 
> 
> Back after a full service and a heart transplant in Switzerland. Left with a 2500C, came back with a 2500D.
> Now the question is, do I let it go for a new Speedy 3861, or do I keep this beauty ?


 i am in the keep it forever camp on this one. How much did it cost if you don't mind disclosing, because my service time is coming up anytime soon and need to explore my options?


----------



## tbensous

rokman said:


> i am in the keep it forever camp on this one. How much did it cost if you don't mind disclosing, because my service time is coming up anytime soon and need to explore my options?


You have the official service cost for your country depending on the movement and whether it's precious metal or not on the Omega website:
Price information | OMEGA


----------



## rokman

tbensous said:


> You have the official service cost for your country depending on the movement and whether it's precious metal or not on the Omega website:
> Price information | OMEGA


sure thanks, but i was asking about sending it to Switzerland. just asking because mine is also a 2500c.


----------



## tbensous

rokman said:


> sure thanks, but i was asking about sending it to Switzerland. just asking because mine is also a 2500c.


I'll send you a private message.


----------



## rokman

tbensous said:


> I'll send you a private message.


Ok thank you very much. If you feel uncomfortable disclosing, no worries.

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70

That’s a keeper


----------



## trh77

Is the 2500C that bad? Mine is due for service, should I pony up for a movement?


----------



## tbensous

trh77 said:


> Is the 2500C that bad? Mine is due for service, should I pony up for a movement?


You should be fine. Not sure what happened to mine. The first service went fine and it worked flawlessly for 11 years.

I don't think my case is frequent to be honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettenco

Just picked up a 2500 last week. I've owned and traded I think half a dozen 2500s over the last decade, I think it's finally a keeper! I'm also worried they seem to be less readily available and the price just keeps rising!


----------



## tbensous

PO back on the rubber.


----------



## trh77

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15852595
> 
> 
> PO back on the rubber.


Love the rubber, but I can't bring myself to pay those crazy prices for it.


----------



## savetime




----------



## cybercat

On OEM mesh ...


----------



## Knives and Lint

Was finally able to snag a 2500D and join the club! I've parted with a large portion of my collection over the past couple of years, culminating with the sale of my Explorer II amid the hype of the new release last month. This left me with a need for a new everyday watch, and after much consideration I decided the 42mm 2500 PO was the perfect candidate. It didn't disappoint, I think I nailed it. I had previously owned the XL 8500 and while I loved the watch I ended up letting it go. This one however, just strikes the ideal balance between classic heritage and modern technology, and the size is just perfect. No need to tell you guys though, you all obviously already know this.

Now I'm down to this one, my adored vintage Seamaster Cosmic 2000, and my Willard (plus a few other odd ones ). I'm even considering parting with the Willard and using this one as my outdoor adventure watch as well as my everyday watch.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## PeteJ

I don't have it anymore, but mine came to some interesting places with me...


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## AOYE

Hello Ω friends,


----------



## trh77

Back to the top 2500-ers!!!


----------



## limnoman

This is such a dangerous thread to visit periodically. I wonder if there’s a way to put a whole thread on ignore?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Serious question - and I think I may know the answer, but what makes a 2500 a 2500? Is it the movement? I see PO 2500, 8500, and 8900 (and possibly more). Sorry but I get a bit lost with so many different brands, model names, reference numbers, and movement calibers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Serious question - and I think I may know the answer, but what makes a 2500 a 2500? Is it the movement? I see PO 2500, 8500, and 8900 (and possibly more). Sorry but I get a bit lost with so many different brands, model names, reference numbers, and movement calibers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the caliber or movement in the watch. 2500 movements were in the PO 220x.x reference watches (like the 2201.50, 2201.51, 2209.50, etc.). There were some more recent Seamasters (before the current wave ones) that had 2500 movements in them. Since a Planet Ocean is a 600m diver and most of the modern reference numbers are way longer than the old 220x reference numbers, it is just easy to refer to them by their movements.


----------



## DoctorWolf

New to me PO2500. 
What a gorgeous watch. It is everything I hoped it would be.


----------



## trh77

I love the almost monochromatic look of the 2500. I still need something with a blue dial though.


----------



## 1492945

DoctorWolf said:


> New to me PO2500.
> What a gorgeous watch. It is everything I hoped it would be.


Argghh. Have had two 42's and sold both for onward purchases.

Now regretting it massively.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

The 2500 PO this weekend. A quick hike on Friday and a lake/kayaking trip on Saturday on Erika's/MN straps, and something fun for a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Avidrider

I love the look of the open numeral 2500s. The 42 is a great watch and I go back and forth between trying to procure the 2500 42 and a liquid metal 39.5.


----------



## trh77

Out for a spin!


----------



## Artek

Quick question. Does anyone know if I would be able to order the original steel bracelet from Omega for my 2200.50?


----------



## wolfie1

Artek said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know if I would be able to order the original steel bracelet from Omega for my 2200.50?


Yes, you should be able to. You could also check the sales corner as the bracelets do pop up every so often


----------



## tbensous

Artek said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know if I would be able to order the original steel bracelet from Omega for my 2200.50?


Also you might want to consider ordering the bracelet of the 8500 with the screw & pin and adjustable clasp. I think some people have fitted it to the 2500 with the original end links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artek

tbensous said:


> Also you might want to consider ordering the bracelet of the 8500 with the screw & pin and adjustable clasp. I think some people have fitted it to the 2500 with the original end links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I'll give that a try.


----------



## cybercat

Mine on the OEM mesh yesterday, light & airy in hot & humid summertime...


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## Artek

The one that started it all is back on my wrist! They say you never forget your first love. I've come around a full circle and am over the moon with this one.


----------



## Tersi

Hi!
I finally joined the gang!
I bought the 2201.51.00.









What year is this? And what version of the cal. 2500 am I rocking?

And why does the clasp only say "Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean" and does not have the word professional in it?



















Also which way does the pins open on the bracelet? I am missing the arrow to point the direction. Is this also normal?


----------



## Tersi

^ So I have done some digging and based on the serial, my piece is from 2007. It seems that some of these first gen PO's missed the text "professional" from the clasp. And this seems to be normal. Some Planet Oceans in Chrono24 from years 2006-2007 show this same trait. 

A very well preserved first gen individual in my opinion dating back almost 15 years.
Based on the date wheel font the caliber is 2500C. 

So only question remains: which way do the pins open? I have yet to adjust my bracelet.


----------



## Artek

Tersi said:


> ^ So I have done some digging and based on the serial, my piece is from 2007. It seems that some of these first gen PO's missed the text "professional" from the clasp. And this seems to be normal. Some Planet Oceans in Chrono24 from years 2006-2007 show this same trait.
> 
> A very well preserved first gen individual in my opinion dating back almost 15 years.
> Based on the date wheel font the caliber is 2500C.
> 
> So only question remains: which way do the pins open? I have yet to adjust my bracelet.


Beautiful watch, congratulations! Mine is from 2012 and has the arrows on the links but I find it very difficult to remove them.

I was hoping to get some tips on how to do it from other members.


----------



## Tersi

Artek said:


> Beautiful watch, congratulations! Mine is from 2012 and has the arrows on the links but I find it very difficult to remove them.
> 
> I was hoping to get some tips on how to do it from other members.


Thanks!

Could you explain which way the arrows point on your watch?


----------



## Tersi

Update: so after further inspection I was able to find the arrows. It seems that the bracelet has been buffed so that the arrows are now barely visible.

The pins were really tight and had tubes inside the links. However using a link removal tool I was able to complete the task without damaging the bracelet or the watch.

All is well and the journey with my first luxury watch has started.

EDIT: even in the picture I posted one can see the arrows pointing up etched on the links


----------



## stookie

Call is blasphemy but this uncle seiko gl831 is my new fav strap. For now.


----------



## that 1 guy

stookie said:


> Call is blasphemy but this uncle seiko gl831 is my new fav strap. For now.
> View attachment 15932554


Looks good. I like the Uncle Seiko straps. I am wearing my Planet Ocean on a black SCURFA rubber strap which look good as well. I have been hunting for a fitted rubber strap that doesn't cost as much as the OEM but haven't had much luck.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

stookie said:


> Call is blasphemy but this uncle seiko gl831 is my new fav strap. For now.
> View attachment 15932554


Looks great. What reference is your PO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avidrider




----------



## stookie

that 1 guy said:


> Looks good. I like the Uncle Seiko straps. I am wearing my Planet Ocean on a black SCURFA rubber strap which look good as well. I have been hunting for a fitted rubber strap that doesn't cost as much as the OEM but haven't had much luck.


Thanks! Those scurfas look nice. I like the closeness of the adjustment holes


----------



## stookie

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Looks great. What reference is your PO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is my only Omega so far so I am quite the noob with their references, but the listing I got it off had it as a 2201.50.00. It came on the oem rubber so that would actually make it a 2901.50.91?


----------



## Knives and Lint

Trying out a rubber NATO strap on the ole 2500, and I quite like it. I thought I would take the extra strap off like I do with the majority of my NATOs, but for some reason I like this one better with it on. Wears rather comfy and perfect for a hike up to an alpine lake.


----------



## Galaga

Simply for me the best Omega dive watch ever made.


----------



## Titan II

Galaga said:


> Simply for me the best Omega dive watch ever made.


I can't say I disagree with that.

René


----------



## Galaga

Titan II said:


> I can't say I disagree with that.
> 
> René


When I bought mine in 2009 before being corrupted by forums I chose it before the Rolex Submariner because I needed a date and hated the cyclops. I stand by that and still think it looks nicer than a pre ceramic Submariner date.


----------



## 1st timer

rokman said:


> Spring is upon us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Gamato


----------



## 1st timer

rokman said:


> sure thanks, but i was asking about sending it to Switzerland. just asking because mine is also a 2500c.


To overhaul my 2500, it cost me 800$ cnd 
Wich included a crystal replacement.


----------



## 1st timer

Matching the car.


----------



## Artek

1st timer said:


> To overhaul my 2500, it cost me 800$ cnd
> Wich included a crystal replacement.


Did you have it done at the Omega service centre in Toronto if you don't mind me asking? Did they refinish the case on your watch also? My 2500 is currently in for servicing with them so I'm curious how good of a job they do. Thanks.


----------



## 1st timer

Artek said:


> Did you have it done at the Omega service centre in Toronto if you don't mind me asking? Did they refinish the case on your watch also? My 2500 is currently in for servicing with them so I'm curious how good of a job they do. Thanks.


Service center in Montreal. They did however send the case and bracelet to Toronto to get polished since the center in Montreal doesn't have the machine for it. You can tell them to not polish if that's what you want.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## MiamiMark

Knives and Lint said:


> Trying out a rubber NATO strap on the ole 2500, and I quite like it. I thought I would take the extra strap off like I do with the majority of my NATOs, but for some reason I like this one better with it on. Wears rather comfy and perfect for a hike up to an alpine lake.
> 
> View attachment 15949047
> 
> 
> View attachment 15949048
> 
> 
> View attachment 15949049
> 
> 
> View attachment 15949051
> 
> 
> View attachment 15949052
> 
> 
> View attachment 15949053


Looks awesome man! What strap is that?... I think I need the exact same one!


----------



## Knives and Lint

MiamiMark said:


> Looks awesome man! What strap is that?... I think I need the exact same one!


Thanks! It is by Bonetto Cinturini. I picked it up from Holbens.


----------



## 1492945

tbensous said:


> Also you might want to consider ordering the bracelet of the 8500 with the screw & pin and adjustable clasp. I think some people have fitted it to the 2500 with the original end links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A great mod to any Omega. I did this to me Speedy and haven't looked back.

Not cheap to do though.


----------



## Artek

My precious.


----------



## pdaigle

Working with this on the wrist is like having the best tool for any job. Love my 2500!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiMark

I liked it so much on his watch, I copied user "Knives & Lint" and got the same band for my 2201.50.00.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Trying to beat the heat wave with the 2500


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

Po with cyclops? 2500 got a nice cleaning today. Washed the head and the bracelet went in the ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Still fighting these scorching temps from the heat wave with the 2500. When I went on my hike on the previous page I found a nice little secluded spot about 50 yards off the trail, hidden by a ridge, that was covered by the forest canopy and right by the snow fed river (51 degree water). Although temps in the area got as high as 110+ , the highest temp in this spot (as clocked by my Casio SGW-100) was 82. We took some food and beverages, set up our camp chairs right in the water and chilled there every day throughout the heat wave. It was like being in an air conditioned living room, but in the wilderness.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## stookie

Might do the same too haha. Really makes the seconds hand pop



MiamiMark said:


> I liked it so much on his watch, I copied user "Knives & Lint" and got the same band for my 2201.50.00.
> 
> View attachment 15960056
> View attachment 15960056


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## MiamiMark

Galaga said:


> When I bought mine in 2009 before being corrupted by forums I chose it before the Rolex Submariner because I needed a date and hated the cyclops. I stand by that and still think it looks nicer than a pre ceramic Submariner date.


Totally agree! And, quite frankly, I think my Omega 2201.50 looks better than even my brand-new 2021 AD-purchased Rolex Sub Date.


----------



## wolfie1




----------



## limnoman

Knives and Lint said:


> Still fighting these scorching temps from the heat wave with the 2500. When I went on my hike on the previous page I found a nice little secluded spot about 50 yards off the trail, hidden by a ridge, that was covered by the forest canopy and right by the snow fed river (51 degree water). Although temps in the area got as high as 110+ , the highest temp in this spot (as clocked by my Casio SGW-100) was 82. We took some food and beverages, set up our camp chairs right in the water and chilled there every day throughout the heat wave. It was like being in an air conditioned living room, but in the wilderness.
> View attachment 15969715
> 
> 
> View attachment 15969717
> 
> 
> View attachment 15969719


Good to see that you are keeping cool and hydrated!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## MiamiMark

stookie said:


> Might do the same too haha. Really makes the seconds hand pop


Post a pic when you do!


----------



## cybercat

From the weekend...


----------



## Knives and Lint

Some more adventures in recent weeks with the 2500, up in the Alpine Lakes Wilderness and the peaks above.


----------



## sanchjer

I remember seeing my first PO. I was working in the garden center of Lowe's during college. HR and I were talking and I noticed this watch. It immediately caught my eye. I was in love with the looks and have beefy it was. He let me wear the watch and we talked in little about it. Ever since then, I knew I had to have a PO, it was also when I fell in love with Omega. I knew my tiny wrists could NEVER hold the larger PO so I went with the newer 39.5...


----------



## Whorpheus




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## iuprof

Hirsch carbon









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbltap22

Sure, I've got time for an angioplasty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

Master of the sea....


----------



## anonymousmoose

cybercat said:


> From the weekend...
> 
> View attachment 15981109


Ah Hong Kong. Thought that mall looks somewhat familiar.


----------



## taphil

PO LM


----------



## Birddog1

that 1 guy said:


> I have been admiring the Planet Ocean 2500 in 42mm for quite some time. I think these are a classic design and size. I kept telling myself that they were easily found and I already had my original Planet Ocean chrono so I should could wait. Well, sales prices have been steadily climbing so I finally pulled the trigger on what I consider to be one of the best watches of its kind.
> View attachment 15776217


Same here, mine arrived yesterday. Absolute beauty!


----------



## Birddog1

My new to me Planet Ocean 2500. My Omega collection keeps growing, this is # 4.


----------



## DaveandStu

Still to this day as a long long time seamaster 600 Ploprofs owner from just after they were released..my next new one for me was this beauty
This model in my view is a stand out.
I've purchased from Bienne the smaller version for my wife after much chasing down.
One of the most legible dials produced..but hey I'm preaching to all us converts!!
Have a top day , love the 2500.
All the best
Dave


----------



## 1st timer

Taking all these pics in the ocean is nice but.... Had to use my wife's drinking water to wash all the salt water off my watch. I hope she understands!! 😂


----------



## DoctorWolf

Not in its natural element but it does the job


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit

Not the best picture, Vance.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## bigvic

In the UK summer is finally here! Off with the bracelet and slip into something a little more comfortable.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## 1st timer

Always take the "time" to enjoy the view!


----------



## 1492945

Knives and Lint said:


> Some more adventures in recent weeks with the 2500, up in the Alpine Lakes Wilderness and the peaks above.


Wow some incredible scenery (also fine watch). You're lucky to be having that as your back garden! Stunning.


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## Galaga

It's nice to compare:


----------



## anonymousmoose

DoctorWolf said:


> Not in its natural element but it does the job


Seaplane


----------



## SoCal C4S

Galaga said:


> It's nice to compare:


Same here.


----------



## pdaigle

SoCal C4S said:


> Same here.


I really like this X-33's/Skywalkers! Growing up in Clear Lake (Texas) around NASA and the families has always given me a special place in my heart for watches in space travel. Although I'm not very keen on the FOIS Speedmasters, the X-33's are kind of cool!


----------



## Dbltap22

How 'bout a 2201 with an orange bezel and buckle mod to start the day?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Spent the week camping at a glacier fed lake in the mountains while celebrating my 45th


----------



## om3ga_fan

Traveled with my titanium 300 and my 2500 (42mm) this week. Brought the PO along for a slightly more upscale evening event.










I have to say, I still absolutely love it.










It is still a genuine pleasure to wear and I still check the time, right after I check the time, just to look at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Another hike up to a stunning Alpine Lake














































It may seem from my pictures that I've been wearing this watch exclusively on the orange rubber NATO, but this being my main watch that is not the case. I've actually been swapping quite a bit, but it's when I'm outdoors that I'm taking most of my photos these days. When take other watch shots it tends to be EDC pics for Bladeforums, and therefore those pics are not welcome here.

I will say that, for the time, this rubber NATO has supplanted my Erika's MN strap as my go-to outdoor strap, if partially only because I have been drawn to the bright orange color this summer. I may pick up an Erika's in orange at some point, but one must wonder if it would get dingy rather quickly putting it what I put it through. I did today throw it on this NASA reproduction strap just for fun though.


----------



## pdaigle

Knives and Lint said:


> Another hike up to a stunning Alpine Lake
> 
> View attachment 16018605
> 
> 
> View attachment 16018606
> 
> 
> View attachment 16018607
> 
> 
> View attachment 16018609
> 
> 
> View attachment 16018611
> 
> 
> It may seem from my pictures that I've been wearing this watch exclusively on the orange rubber NATO, but this being my main watch that is not the case. I've actually been swapping quite a bit, but it's when I'm outdoors that I'm taking most of my photos these days. When take other watch shots it tends to be EDC pics for Bladeforums, and therefore those pics are not welcome here.
> 
> I will say that, for the time, this rubber NATO has supplanted my Erika's MN strap as my go-to outdoor strap, if partially only because I have been drawn to the bright orange color this summer. I may pick up an Erika's in orange at some point, but one must wonder if it would get dingy rather quickly putting it what I put it through. I did today throw it on this NASA reproduction strap just for fun though.
> 
> View attachment 16018616


I love the watch - I too have the 2201.50 (the one with the orange 6, 9, and 12). BUT, WOW! Alpine Lake! Gorgeous views and lake! Is that in the Seattle area or some place else?


----------



## Knives and Lint

pdaigle said:


> I love the watch - I too have the 2201.50 (the one with the orange 6, 9, and 12). BUT, WOW! Alpine Lake! Gorgeous views and lake! Is that in the Seattle area or some place else?


Thanks! Yea all of the pics on the past few pages are in Washington, just a few hours outside of Seattle. The last one is about 2hrs away from the city, the lake that we camped on above (lake Wenatchee) is about 2-3 hrs, and the pics a couple pages back are in North Bend which is just about an hour out of the city. After living here for 4 years now I think we've decided that our next place will even closer to the wilderness (even though we currently live in West Seattle which we love and is more laid back than the main part of the city).


----------



## pdaigle

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks! Yea all of the pics on the past few pages are in Washington, just a few hours outside of Seattle. The last one is about 2hrs away from the city, the lake that we camped on above (lake Wenatchee) is about 2-3 hrs, and the pics a couple pages back are in North Bend which is just about an hour out of the city. After living here for 4 years now I think we've decided that our next place will even closer to the wilderness (even though we currently live in West Seattle which we love and is more laid back than the main part of the city).


Very nice! I've been to Seattle/Tacoma and even up to the Northwest of there in Victoria.....always fantastic views around that area!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks! Yea all of the pics on the past few pages are in Washington, just a few hours outside of Seattle. The last one is about 2hrs away from the city, the lake that we camped on above (lake Wenatchee) is about 2-3 hrs, and the pics a couple pages back are in North Bend which is just about an hour out of the city. After living here for 4 years now I think we've decided that our next place will even closer to the wilderness (even though we currently live in West Seattle which we love and is more laid back than the main part of the city).


I'm in Issaquah. Lots of good lakes, rivers, trails, mountains, etc. around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I'm in Issaquah. Lots of good lakes, rivers, trails, mountains, etc. around here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, indeed. Somewhere around Issaquah is exactly what I'm thinking. The wifey works in Renton, so that isn't too far for her while being much closer to the outdoor places we spend much of our free time at anyway. Plus, growing up a country boy, the city just isn't for me. We've just been renting out here so far because we still have our property back home in Florida, but when our lease is up I think we'll be heading out closer to your way.


----------



## Birddog1

After chores pool side with my favorite new to me PO.


----------



## Lou P

POLM LE!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Knives and Lint said:


> Ah, indeed. Somewhere around Issaquah is exactly what I'm thinking. The wifey works in Renton, so that isn't too far for her while being much closer to the outdoor places we spend much of our free time at anyway. Plus, growing up a country boy, the city just isn't for me. We've just been renting out here so far because we still have our property back home in Florida, but when our lease is up I think we'll be heading out closer to your way.


I'm with ya there. I can't stand Seattle anymore, personally. It has really turned into a dump. It's sad, really, how negatively different it is from when I was a kid (20-30 years ago).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Knives and Lint

Camping again with the 2500 PO. This time we had a nice secluded spot right on the creek, close to plenty of trails. We ended up going on a 10 mile hike up to some waterfalls, and further up to a lake about 4,600ft up.


----------



## that 1 guy

Knives and Lint said:


> Camping again with the 2500 PO. This time we had a nice secluded spot right on the creek, close to plenty of trails. We ended up going on a 10 mile hike up to some waterfalls, and further up to a lake about 4,600ft up.
> 
> View attachment 16034139
> 
> 
> View attachment 16034140
> 
> 
> View attachment 16034141
> 
> 
> View attachment 16034144
> 
> 
> View attachment 16034145
> 
> 
> View attachment 16034147
> 
> 
> View attachment 16034150
> 
> 
> View attachment 16034151


That almost looks like Rattlesnake Lake. Very beautiful wherever it is.


----------



## Knives and Lint

that 1 guy said:


> That almost looks like Rattlesnake Lake. Very beautiful wherever it is.


Thanks! I should have included the name of the lake. This are is not too far from Rattlesnake but further up towards Snoqualmie Pass. The creek is Denny Creek, which is where our campsite was. The Lake is Melakwa Lake, about a 10-11 mile hike up from the campsite. The waterfalls (Keekwulee Falls) are about halfway into the hike.


----------



## wakemanna4

This just in. Owned this watch a few years ago, but sold it in favor of a slimmer SMP. I was fortunate enough to have the funds available to pick this back up. One of the best all-around divers ever IMO.


----------



## Artek

Evening drink with the PO.


----------



## RDK

Artek said:


> Evening drink with the PO.
> 
> View attachment 16039626


I can tell you have been drinking, the watch is out of focus 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ELS-NX9 met Tapatalk


----------



## DarkLel

The 2500 is the one to get, I find the latest gens are a bit too thick









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigvic

Might keep this combo for the rest of the summer. 

print screen windows xp


----------



## SoCal C4S

Picked up an OEM rubber strap, so this will be my go-to for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Artek

SoCal C4S said:


> Picked up an OEM rubber strap, so this will be my go-to for the rest of the summer.


Looks absolutely awesome. If you don't me asking, where did you source the OEM strap? Was it brand new? Thanks.


----------



## SoCal C4S

I constantly look for straps for my watches, and this one popped up.


----------



## HAL 9000

Hi all, waiting to receive my new (at least for me) PO 2500C 45,5 mm.
Bought it yesterday, seems in very good conditions even though it is 10 years old.
Has anybody considered swapping the bezel insert with something more exotic like this green bezel (non OEM) you can find on eBay?


----------



## SoCal C4S

Please. Don’t. 

- The Watch World


----------



## HAL 9000

SoCal C4S said:


> Please. Don't.
> 
> - The Watch World


Would it really be that bad? Green is my favorite color... not willing to spend 15k on a 16610 LV to have something green that is not the band!


----------



## SoCal C4S

Then buy another watch altogether with a green dial that isn't a Hulk or Kermit. There are PLENTY of awesome Seikos out there with green dials and bezels, and they can be modded to your hearts content without breaking all of ours. 

Don't do this to one of the most classic Omega's ever made.

Just my $0.02&#8230;


----------



## HAL 9000

Ok, ok, got it 
I've considered buying one of the latest Seiko limited editions (Prospex The Green Island - SLA047J1) but in the end opted to go for the PO. 
Will post some pics as soon as will receive it, hopefully next week.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

HAL 9000 said:


> Hi all, waiting to receive my new (at least for me) PO 2500C 45,5 mm.
> Bought it yesterday, seems in very good conditions even though it is 10 years old.
> Has anybody considered swapping the bezel insert with something more exotic like this green bezel (non OEM) you can find on eBay?
> 
> View attachment 16053906


If green is your favorite color, this is your watch:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

HAL 9000 said:


> Hi all, waiting to receive my new (at least for me) PO 2500C 45,5 mm.
> Bought it yesterday, seems in very good conditions even though it is 10 years old.
> Has anybody considered swapping the bezel insert with something more exotic like this green bezel (non OEM) you can find on eBay?
> 
> View attachment 16053906


It's your watch. Do whatever you want. The green bezel is probably cheap enough so worse case scenario is you switch it back immediately to the OEM. I'd be keen to see some photos if you make the swap. 
In the meantime:


----------



## Galaga

SoCal C4S said:


> Picked up an OEM rubber strap, so this will be my go-to for the rest of the summer.


Do you buy it at Omega ?

Part number ?


----------



## SoCal C4S

Bought NOS from someone. 

98000145


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1




----------



## aries2

The new Aqua Terra has got a beautiful green dial if you are interested.
I got the OEM rubber strap for my 2201.50 from Omega; it was a reasonable price in consideration of the quality, comfort, and durability. My last one lasted 7 years.


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## SoCal C4S

And again. This probably gets the 3rd most wear of everything in my boxes.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

i MUST stop looking at this thread ... i must resist ... i must resist 😣😣


----------



## pdaigle

ArnoDeFrance said:


> i MUST stop looking at this thread ... i must resist ... i must resist 😣😣


Come join us! We have something better than cookies.....we have 2500 PO's!


----------



## HAL 9000

Thanks for your suggestion. Honestly my dream watch is the AP Royal Oak 15202PT green dial. Definitely out of budget, at least for today.
End of O.T. 

I should receive the PO tomorrow, will post a few pictures ASAP!



usmc_k9_vet said:


> If green is your favorite color, this is your watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL 9000

PO landed today, what a big watch! Luckily not very thick but still wide and heavy. Thankfully my 19 cm wrist seems to handle it. Will understand in the coming days if it will be a keeper!


----------



## VicLeChic

With me since 2005, never skipped a beat.


----------



## G-ROX

Wayyy better than cookies

Recently picked this one up from a fellow forum member. It came back from Swatch Service @toronto today and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## DoctorWolf




----------



## Birddog1

HAL 9000 said:


> PO landed today, what a big watch! Luckily not very thick but still wide and heavy. Thankfully my 19 cm wrist seems to handle it. Will understand in the coming days if it will be a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 16065765
> 
> View attachment 16065767
> 
> View attachment 16065770
> 
> View attachment 16065771
> 
> View attachment 16065774


Hal 9000 congratulations! These 2500 seris POs are one of the greatest sport watches ever made. In my opinion...


----------



## Artek

G-ROX said:


> Wayyy better than cookies
> 
> Recently picked this one up from a fellow forum member. It came back from Swatch Service @toronto today and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> View attachment 16067108


Beautiful. Always nice to see a PO owner from my neck of the woods. Are you in the Toronto area? Mine says hi:


----------



## G-ROX

Artek said:


> Beautiful. Always nice to see a PO owner from my neck of the woods. Are you in the Toronto area? Mine says hi:
> 
> View attachment 16072866


Very nice!

Not any more, Couldn't handle the traffic . I moved north a few years ago.


----------



## wolfie1

DoctorWolf said:


>


great color on that nato. May I ask brand/model for the strap?


----------



## DoctorWolf

wolfie1 said:


> great color on that nato. May I ask brand/model for the strap?


Sorry I have no idea, I've had it for years. 
I wouldn't recommend it anyway as it's low quality and quite itchy.
I need to find a good quality khaki green to replace it


----------



## HAL 9000

In the past I had the chance to source from a seller based in the States (consider I live in Italy) a Maratac branded nato. Great material, brushed metallic buckles, correct length. It’s 20mm so it pairs well with other watches I own, unluckily it’s not good with the PO XL.
Any idea if those maratacs are still available somewhere?

EDIT: after a more accurate search (mr. google 😄), I found the seller is still on business. Buy those, you won’t regret it!


----------



## wakemanna4

So much to appreciate about this watch.


----------



## wakemanna4

I just can't get over how photogenic this watch can be


----------



## G-ROX

Swapped out the bracelet for a vulcanized rubber yesterday. It'll never replace the bracelet but I'm certainly enjoying it so far


----------



## socolinsky

G-ROX said:


> Swapped out the bracelet for a vulcanized rubber yesterday. It'll never replace the bracelet but I'm certainly enjoying it so far
> 
> View attachment 16084463


Looks like a great fit! Where did the strap come from?


----------



## G-ROX

socolinsky said:


> Looks like a great fit! Where did the strap come from?


It's an O2 strap off eBay.









20mm Green Black Fluorine Rubber Strap Watch Band For New Omega Seamaster 300 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20mm Green Black Fluorine Rubber Strap Watch Band For New Omega Seamaster 300 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





Aftermarket straps seem like a bit of a minefield so it was refreshing to see a no nonsense listing. I ended up purchasing this one and test fitting/photographing a couple others so David may be adding some listings to include the PO2500


----------



## bigvic

G-ROX said:


> Swapped out the bracelet for a vulcanized rubber yesterday. It'll never replace the bracelet but I'm certainly enjoying it so far





G-ROX said:


> It's an O2 strap off eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Green Black Fluorine Rubber Strap Watch Band For New Omega Seamaster 300 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20mm Green Black Fluorine Rubber Strap Watch Band For New Omega Seamaster 300 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermarket straps seem like a bit of a minefield so it was refreshing to see a no nonsense listing. I ended up purchasing this one and test fitting/photographing a couple others so David may be adding some listings to include the PO2500


Inspired I thought I'd try one of my submariner 02Straps on my PO...
Not a perfect fit but very comfortable.


----------



## G-ROX

bigvic said:


> Inspired I thought I'd try one of my submariner 02Straps on my PO...
> Not a perfect fit but very comfortable.


The orange and grey is a lovely combo - I'd call that a win


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## wovivi01

I am really glad this one is Back from service, it was definitely missed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Took the 2500 on a recent trip back home to Florida. Up for every sunrise, as is my custom when I stay on the beach.










Speaking of sunrise, a delayed flight on my day of departure allowed me to check something off of my bucket list. I was able to watch the sunrise over the East Coast in Florida, and then on the same day when returning to the PNW, was able to watch it set over Puget Sound on the West Coast. It required being up for 22 hours or so after a whirlwind of a trip and some exhausting travel, but I just couldn't pass up the opportunity


----------



## wolfie1

View attachment 16089755


I have the same shark leash strap. Been wearing them on my timex ironman for years...super comfortable.


----------



## HAL 9000

Weekend mode ON with a badass ZULU Strap&#8230; sits a bit too high on the wrist but still nice end-of-summer option for Italian weather!


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Knives and Lint

wolfie1 said:


> View attachment 16089755
> 
> 
> I have the same shark leash strap. Been wearing them on my timex ironman for years...super comfortable.


Cool! I bought a few of them on a goof this summer during a bout of nostalgia about Freestyle Shark Watches from my childhood (grew up in a beach town). They ended up being my favorite straps of the summer, and have got a great proportion of my wrist time. I know many here might think they are ridiculous, but I love everything about them. Comfortable, secure, and I really dig the funky colors (not to worry, I pull it off just fine ). I also just like the idea of a fine Swiss timepiece on a velcro strap from an 80's digital surf watch. It reminds me to not take things too seriously in the hobby and just wear what makes me happy. FWIW (not that it really matters to me), they have recieved numerous compliments.


----------



## Reverend123!

I was very fortunate to find a 2500d recently and it is quickly becoming one of my favorite watches. Great photos on this thread by so many owners.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Another hike yesterday with the 2500, up to a peak then down into a lake


----------



## pdaigle

Knives and Lint said:


> Another hike yesterday with the 2500, up to a peak then down into a lake
> 
> View attachment 16108422
> 
> 
> View attachment 16108423
> 
> 
> View attachment 16108424
> 
> 
> View attachment 16108427
> 
> 
> View attachment 16108429
> 
> 
> View attachment 16108431
> 
> 
> View attachment 16108432


I don't know if I like the place you hike to or the watch better......both are just wonderful and remind me that America has some awesome places that still takes our breaths away. Thank you for always sharing these pictures. I value you and them and appreciate you and them very much!


----------



## Knives and Lint

pdaigle said:


> I don't know if I like the place you hike to or the watch better......both are just wonderful and remind me that America has some awesome places that still takes our breaths away. Thank you for always sharing these pictures. I value you and them and appreciate you and them very much!


Many thanks for the kind words, my friend! I'm glad to have a place like this to share them, and enjoy doing so (it makes it all worth it being the weirdo taking pictures of my watch everywhere I go 😜)


----------



## pdaigle

Knives and Lint said:


> Many thanks for the kind words, my friend! I'm glad to have a place like this to share them, and enjoy doing so (it makes it all worth it being the weirdo taking pictures of my watch everywhere I go 😜)


You are very welcome! If it makes you a weirdo to take pics of your watch in awesome places like that then add me to the list of weirdos....I just don't have any places (yet) to take as awe-inspiring shots but I sure love the ones that you and others share!

#WeirdosWhoLoveWatchPicsFromEverywhere or #WWLWPFE


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## wolfie1

2201.51 on an uncle seiko orange














rubber


----------



## Titan II

Chip Douglas said:


> View attachment 16111684


Nice combo!!🤠👌

René


----------



## tbensous

Chip Douglas said:


> View attachment 16111684


This one came out particularly nice ! Excellent shot.


----------



## rokman

On Artem Sailcloth, lovely strap.









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Knives and Lint

The ole' 2500 accompanied me up to a glacial fed lake yesterday (you can see the glacier off in the background), one known for the stunning color of its water. Is was about an 11 mile hike altogether, with about 3,400ft of gain, and well worth it.


----------



## pdaigle

Knives and Lint said:


> The ole' 2500 accompanied me up to a glacial fed lake yesterday (you can see the glacier off in the background), one known for the stunning color of its water. Is was about an 11 mile hike altogether, with about 3,400ft of gain, and well worth it.
> 
> View attachment 16117357
> 
> 
> View attachment 16117359
> 
> 
> View attachment 16117361
> 
> 
> View attachment 16117363


Simply awesome as always!! Love those glacier fed lakes and areas.....reminds me of the trip my wife and I took to Alaska.....so amazing!


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Reverend123!

Here is mine on the north east shore of Lake Superior on a 3 week RV trip. It is the only watch I brought with me.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## wakemanna4




----------



## Knives and Lint

Probably the last camping trip of the hiking season, wearing the 2500. I'm going to try to stuff as many hikes in as possible while the conditions permit, but it looks like you might be seeing less of the orange rubber NATO soon. I'm looking forward to wearing the bracelet more though (which I already wear often), and I used to enjoy a leather NATO on my 8500, so I think I might do the same this fall/winter for this one.


----------



## pdaigle

Knives and Lint said:


> Probably the last camping trip of the hiking season, wearing the 2500. I'm going to try to stuff as many hikes in as possible while the conditions permit, but it looks like you might be seeing less of the orange rubber NATO soon. I'm looking forward to wearing the bracelet more though (which I already wear often), and I used to enjoy a leather NATO on my 8500, so I think I might do the same this fall/winter for this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16146200
> 
> View attachment 16146202
> 
> View attachment 16146204
> 
> View attachment 16146205


Ah man!! Fantastic lume and sunset shots!! Thank again for sharing these!!


----------



## rokman

PO lume by the fire excellent pic


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## Birddog1




----------



## lorsban

The best version imo


----------



## that 1 guy

lorsban said:


> The best version imo


Without a doubt.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## cdub70




----------



## SoCal C4S

Been wearing my OG XL a lot lately. Love this thing.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

xxx


----------



## bettenco

Uncle Seiko tropic option is Niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## HAL 9000

Starting to grow on me!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## HAL 9000

I like it on the perlon strap a lot! nice choice.


----------



## pdaigle

Out today on the wrist enjoying a meal and family time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicario Wombat

Recently acquired a PO 2500 from 2006... can't believe I dilly-dallied so long before adding this to my collection! Been experimenting with some of my straps from the Speedy. The Erika's Original works well! Not so sure of the brown leather on a diver - will give it a go today! 😬


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## bettenco

Been playing around with my PO today also. New shoes - Uncle Seiko tropic!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## NicktheNorse

2201.50 on Phenomenato Bond strap.

12 years old! Recently been serviced by Swatch group.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## rokman

Hello all









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpnunes

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks! Yea all of the pics on the past few pages are in Washington, just a few hours outside of Seattle. The last one is about 2hrs away from the city, the lake that we camped on above (lake Wenatchee) is about 2-3 hrs, and the pics a couple pages back are in North Bend which is just about an hour out of the city. After living here for 4 years now I think we've decided that our next place will even closer to the wilderness (even though we currently live in West Seattle which we love and is more laid back than the main part of the city).


we used to live in West Seattle…Morgan Junction area. Loved it there. Been in the SF Bay Area last 5ish years. Daughter may end up at UW so we may be spending more time in the PNW. Such a beautiful part of the country!


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## Artek




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Galaga




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artek




----------



## nyy101

Damnit I want a PO now lol. Love the ceramic 42MM Black/Orange bezel.

Contemplating hard on selling my Seamaster for one!


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## SoCal C4S

OG Xl today. May look to move this soon for a 42mm.


----------



## Titan II

Chip Douglas said:


> View attachment 16349087


Yes!!



Chip Douglas said:


> View attachment 16536578


Yes!!



SoCal C4S said:


> OG Xl today. May look to move this soon for a 42mm.


And yes!!

🤠 👍👌

Rene


----------



## PFEN

It's a watch I've worn for over 10 years.
in all situations without "questions".
It has never failed me. of course she has never seen the depths of the ocean. just salt water, chlorinated water, soapy water, and sometimes a little spilled alcohol on party nights. motorcycle, work.. it was there during calm and more agitated situations. in sporting activity or at a friend's wedding. it was good everywhere. I don't collect. I wear my watches and when my AD asked me if she had been to Dr. Omega I thought maybe it was time to move on. 

he offered me the price I had paid 12 years ago (2200€) and I left the store with the new seamaster. no regrets. they are both different and very close. I do not regret. I had a good time with one. I don't know if god will give me so much time with each other. in the meantime, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## savio.79

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful!
Am I mistaken or it has the LM LE bezel?
So, are the bezels swappable?


----------



## fskywalker

savio.79 said:


> Beautiful!
> Am I mistaken or it has the LM LE bezel?
> So, are the bezels swappable?


Thanks! No longer own it 

Yes the bezel assembly is swappable, finding one is the hard aspect of the upgrade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wolfie1

2201.51 on an uncle seiko orange waffle


----------



## om3ga_fan

Wearing my 45.5mm on the bracelet for the first time in a very long time. Perhaps years at this point. Typically when I go bracelet, I wear the 42mm. 

Usually I wear this watch either on the OEM black NATO or the OEM rubber, which is what it was on when I started this thread. 

Purchased in 2009, I thoroughly enjoy all of my Omega‘s but I fall in love with this one every time I wear it. Such. A. Great. Watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Zero I

Still my favorite watch. Wish the official rubber strap wasn’t so expensive. Mine cracked a few years ago so bracelet it’s been on.



http://imgur.com/h8PUI1j


----------



## PFEN

old photo.
the 3861 replaced the zenith after 10 years
the 300M replaced the PO
only my wife's JL is still there. my wife doesn't want anything else. it is and will be that forever. she doesn't wear it often but it's the watch of her life.

_bonne journée a vous









_


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## rokman

Napping after lunch









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have to echo most members thoughts with this piece..when I grabbed a 1120 after my 600 Ploprofs this piece got belted for years..then semi retired.
Given great service for over 16 years I reckon.
Definitely imho one of Omega's best at 45.5mm

Top day to all..great pics up
Dave


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanger

The last few pictures posted may have solidified me purchasing a 2500. Thank you all


----------



## cybercat

Tanger said:


> The last few pictures posted may have solidified me purchasing a 2500. Thank you all


2006 42mm 2500 PO

~ Good luck, Tanger.


----------



## gr4z

Sold my PO 43.5 last month as didn't get on with it and bought a used 42mm 2500D PO. Squeezed the 21mm rubber strap into the lugs, what does everyone think? Stupid idea?


----------



## savio.79

gr4z said:


> Sold my PO 43.5 last month as didn't get on with it and bought a used 42mm 2500D PO. Squeezed the 21mm rubber strap into the lugs, what does everyone think? Stupid idea?
> View attachment 16564947


What strap is it?


----------



## gr4z

savio.79 said:


> What strap is it?


It’s the official one from the latest 43.5 PO line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jango Fett

OK so this is my 2nd re-buy of the 2200.50. Both times I've flipped and then regretted it. This one is the best condition of the 3, with a 8526 serial so one of the last made, and has the 2500D movement. It's a big watch, and I owned a 42mm 2209 once too which fit nicer on my 7.25" wrist, but there's something special about this flying saucer of a 45.5mm! It's mesmerising!


----------



## tbensous

Jango Fett said:


> OK so this is my 2nd re-buy of the 2200.50. Both times I've flipped and then regretted it. This one is the best condition of the 3, with a 8526 serial so one of the last made, and has the 2500D movement. It's a big watch, and I owned a 42mm 2209 once too which fit nicer on my 7.25" wrist, but there's something special about this flying saucer of a 45.5mm! It's mesmerising!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16590791


Looks great and in perfect condition !
Well done! Still on the fence to sell my 2500D 2200.50 to buy a Speedy 3861.
Will see what happens and I kind of know if I sell it I will be missing it for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jango Fett

tbensous said:


> Looks great and in perfect condition !
> Well done! Still on the fence to sell my 2500D 2200.50 to buy a Speedy 3861.
> Will see what happens and I kind of know if I sell it I will be missing it for sure.


Thank you and the reason I flipped previously was to fund other watches, but I always missed it. I do think these 2500 Planet Oceans are a very special era for Omega. Not too thick, not too blingy.


----------



## tbensous

Jango Fett said:


> Thank you and the reason I flipped previously was to fund other watches, but I always missed it. I do think these 2500 Planet Oceans are a very special era for Omega. Not too thick, not too blingy.
> 
> View attachment 16590933


I agree. Especially the 2200.50 I think has perfect proportions. I like the teeth on the bezel better than on the 42 too.
I true classic for sure !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Jango Fett said:


> Thank you and the reason I flipped previously was to fund other watches, but I always missed it. I do think these 2500 Planet Oceans are a very special era for Omega. Not too thick, not too blingy.
> 
> View attachment 16590933


Great shot BTW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

This dial is gorgeous in natural light.


----------



## Tim Houser

Here's mine-one of the first delivered in 2005, and I've enjoyed it as much if not more than any of the several watches I have owned. It will be 17 years old a couple weeks from now.


----------



## Jango Fett




----------



## DaveandStu

tbensous said:


> Looks great and in perfect condition !
> Well done! Still on the fence to sell my 2500D 2200.50 to buy a Speedy 3861.
> Will see what happens and I kind of know if I sell it I will be missing it for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guaranteed you will miss it mate...hard move to do that from my thoughts.
2 bob's worth..
All the best
Dave


----------



## tbensous

Jango Fett said:


> View attachment 16597032


Isn't that the perfect dial ? Clear, simple, classy, legible, classic !
Well captured !


----------



## tbensous

All these PO shots, made me take mine out of the box for a photo !


----------



## Jango Fett

tbensous said:


> Isn't that the perfect dial ? Clear, simple, classy, legible, classic !
> Well captured !


Yes I agree. It's about as perfect as it gets for my taste. I just love the dial on the 1st gen PO and the bracelet is a dream too!


----------



## PFEN

2010 - 45 mm
sold recently and replaced by an SMP 300.
an excellent watch replaced by, I hope, an equally excellent watch


----------



## PFEN

the one that replaces my PO.


----------



## guitar2tom

This thread cost me money... Here's a 2500 I recently bought from a forum member. Switched the bracelet for a nato for the hot summer months. It looks great on bracelet but that nato just makes it pop! Hopefully I'll find the rubber strap later on. I catch myself staring at this thing several times a day.

IMO the nicest PO, and the bracelet is my favorite of all the Omega bracelets.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## rokman

Artem is off, rubber in on.
















Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

My favourite dive watch.


----------



## Jango Fett




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## tbensous

keisuke_z said:


>


Interesting. What bracelet is this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

tbensous said:


> Interesting. What bracelet is this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a Forstner 1450 for pre 1018 Seamasters, that I custom polished the outer links on


----------



## guitar2tom

The bracelet was getting too hot to wear, so I put it on an Isofrane anthracite. It matches the dial perfectly. I still love the bracelet best but until I get an adjustable clasp for it, it's too tight in the summer months. The Isofrane is my first one, I must say the reviews ae right, this thing is very soft and flexible.


----------



## that 1 guy

guitar2tom said:


> View attachment 16639316
> 
> View attachment 16639315
> 
> 
> The bracelet was getting too hot to wear, so I put it on an Isofrane anthracite. It matches the dial perfectly. I still love the bracelet best but until I get an adjustable clasp for it, it's too tight in the summer months. The Isofrane is my first one, I must say the reviews ae right, this thing is very soft and flexible.


That looks great! I have a black Iso that I use from time to time but that anthracite reallys does match the dial.


----------



## SoCal C4S




----------



## Jonathan T

I’m going on my ten year anniversary trip to Maui next week. Going to be wearing my PO 2500 purchased in 2008 for an entire week straight 😃

wore this on my honeymoon in Maui 10 years ago..


----------



## wolfie1

Back on the bracelet. Had the boutique install a half link to make it fit perfect.


----------



## Jango Fett




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Galaga

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16672580


Great shot


----------



## cybercat

Galaga said:


> Great shot


Thanks Galaga! 
- but actually my wife took this.
I was just standing around with my hands in my pockets ... 🙄


----------



## Galaga

cybercat said:


> Thanks Galaga!
> - but actually my wife took this.
> I was just standing around with my hands in my pockets ... 🙄


What I love about this model PO is that it's our pre ceramic 5 digit version of the Rolex Submariner. It's a piece that I have done everything with and one that will NEVER be sold. So many of my friends identify me with this watch more than any other including my Rolex, Tudor and Seikos. It's a stunner. I adore it.

I saw a guy wearing one at a restaurant once ( I was wearing my Rolex GMT) and it made me smile. Looks great from a distance.


----------



## ILeicaWatches

Jonathan T said:


> I’m going on my ten year anniversary trip to Maui next week. Going to be wearing my PO 2500 purchased in 2008 for an entire week straight 😃
> 
> wore this on my honeymoon in Maui 10 years ago..
> 
> View attachment 16641860


Love this watch!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Ruud

My 2500 XL is due for a service as bought it 11 years ago, I feel the dial has lost some of its inky blackness, do you get a choice of whether to replace parts like this and if so would you?

my bracelet also needs polishing, would you ask for this to be done too or do they just do it?


----------



## Trel

I know that they will perform a touch-up to the brushing/polishing of the case and bracelet as part of routine service unless you specifically ask them not to. (Some people have sentimental attachments to certain marks, I guess.)

In terms of replacing the dial, you can ask, but unless it's damaged they won't replace it. Plus, after this many years, I don't know what their stock of replacement dials looks like.


----------



## AOYE

Hello,


----------



## bigvic

I’ve owned mine from new and although I’ve been tempted to, I’ve never flipped it because its my wife’s favourite and she’d kill me if I did.


----------



## Bgsmith

Got mine a little over a week ago, have always wanted a PO and kept coming back to the 2209.50.00, finally pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## rokman

Hello









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

Great built and absolutely love wearing this at home.


----------



## tbensous

Ruud said:


> My 2500 XL is due for a service as bought it 11 years ago, I feel the dial has lost some of its inky blackness, do you get a choice of whether to replace parts like this and if so would you?
> 
> my bracelet also needs polishing, would you ask for this to be done too or do they just do it?


The bracelet and case will be repolished unless you ask not to do it.

The dial is not part of the standard parts replaced during the service so if you want it done I think you would have to ask for it specifically (and pay extra for it)

Are you sure the dial faded ? Mine is 13 years old and didn’t notice any change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## guitar2tom

testing the water in MI


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## tbensous




----------



## duc

My 2500 will be back in my mitts by early next week (Nesbits spa treatment). The hardest part is waiting after they wrapped up the servicing. BTW - the servicing was right around a month from arrival to completion.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## belok

Anyone has both 42 and 45.5 mm?


----------



## tbensous

belok said:


> Anyone has both 42 and 45.5 mm?


I had the 42, sold it for the 45.5.


----------



## pdaigle

belok said:


> Anyone has both 42 and 45.5 mm?


Not here - just the 42 with orange numerals and black bezel.


----------



## Cstokes23

belok said:


> Anyone has both 42 and 45.5 mm?


I had the 42 and 45.5mm 2500 PO some time ago. Only the 42 remains now and unfortunately this photo is the only one I took at the time!


----------



## ahstein

I had the XL for a few months. Loved it...but it was just too damn heavy. I tried to convince myself I liked "the heft" but eventually I sold it and bought the 42. A world of difference. Can wear it all day on metal and barely notice it. 

Only thing that bothers me is that the numerals are not really orange - they're basically red. They look great against the black, but if you put it on a strap with orange on it, it just doesn't match. The tip of the second hand is actually orange.

Were these numbers always so dark, or did they darken over time? Anyone know?


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## tbensous

ahstein said:


> I had the XL for a few months. Loved it...but it was just too damn heavy. I tried to convince myself I liked "the heft" but eventually I sold it and bought the 42. A world of difference. Can wear it all day on metal and barely notice it.
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is that the numerals are not really orange - they're basically red. They look great against the black, but if you put it on a strap with orange on it, it just doesn't match. The tip of the second hand is actually orange.
> 
> Were these numbers always so dark, or did they darken over time? Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 16757682


It is the second hand tip which is actually discoloured and should be darker. The color fades over time.

When service comes Omega will replace the hands and you will get a much darker tip for the second hand.

It is not red but dark orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitar2tom

Just swaped the original clasp for a newer adjustable one so I can wear the bracelet in the summer. Contacted the Omega boutique in VA and they ordered the parts for me. It was around $380 after taxes. They refused to put everything together since the parts are not made for this particular bracelet. I researched on here and on other forums to find which parts I needed, and I can confirm this mod works. It was a pain to put the screws on for some reason; some went in with no issue, others were very problematic. In the end it all works and the adjustable clasp makes it really comfortable to wear. 

Parts are: 

Adjustable clasp 117STZ004666: $261
2 x clasp links 118ST1589: $53/each
4 x 124ST3307 screws: 4 screws complimentary
2 x 128ST0166 pins: 2 pins complimentary

The clasp and clasp links came with enough screws and pins so technically the extra screws and pins aren't needed but you never know if you're going to strip one of these tiny screws. Better have a few extra.

The new clasp is much shorter than the OG, so I had to add a full link to the bracelet. It isn't as streamlined as the OG either, but it's a small price to pay for the ability to adjust it. I can't believe Omega can't design a simple clasp with diver extension that can be adjusted by moving a pin around. 

Here's a couple pics of the bracelet!


----------



## duc

Nice! Is that the 42mm or 45mm?


----------



## guitar2tom

duc said:


> Nice! Is that the 42mm or 45mm?


Sorry should have mentioned that, it is the 42mm. Bracelet 1581/953


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Chip Douglas

guitar2tom said:


> Sorry should have mentioned that, it is the 42mm. Bracelet 1581/953


Essential mod. First thing I did when I got my 2201.50


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

guitar2tom said:


> Just swaped the original clasp for a newer adjustable one so I can wear the bracelet in the summer. Contacted the Omega boutique in VA and they ordered the parts for me. It was around $380 after taxes. They refused to put everything together since the parts are not made for this particular bracelet. I researched on here and on other forums to find which parts I needed, and I can confirm this mod works. It was a pain to put the screws on for some reason; some went in with no issue, others were very problematic. In the end it all works and the adjustable clasp makes it really comfortable to wear.
> 
> Parts are:
> 
> Adjustable clasp 117STZ004666: $261
> 2 x clasp links 118ST1589: $53/each
> 4 x 124ST3307 screws: 4 screws complimentary
> 2 x 128ST0166 pins: 2 pins complimentary
> 
> The clasp and clasp links came with enough screws and pins so technically the extra screws and pins aren't needed but you never know if you're going to strip one of these tiny screws. Better have a few extra.
> 
> The new clasp is much shorter than the OG, so I had to add a full link to the bracelet. It isn't as streamlined as the OG either, but it's a small price to pay for the ability to adjust it. I can't believe Omega can't design a simple clasp with diver extension that can be adjusted by moving a pin around.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 16769684
> 
> View attachment 16769683


Thanks for sharing.
Would this work on P/O cal.8500 42mm ?


----------



## Tag7800

Planet Ocean - My very first automatic watch! I bet that's true for a lot of people!


----------



## guitar2tom

ArnoDeFrance said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Would this work on P/O cal.8500 42mm ?


I believe you'd be able to do a direct swap of the clasp without the need for different clasp links, but someone can probably confirm!


----------



## sp005

guitar2tom said:


> I believe you'd be able to do a direct swap of the clasp without the need for different clasp links, but someone can probably confirm!


This is exactly what I was told, although I have not yet done it. I have a Titanium clasp on order for my 42mm 8500 (been about 6 weeks). I stopped into the boutique this afternoon since I was in the area but it still hasn't arrived. I am not in any hurry.


----------



## Kaydogg

Got my 2500 back in 2007. 42mm. I also updated the micro adjustment clasp..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

guitar2tom said:


> Just swaped the original clasp for a newer adjustable one so I can wear the bracelet in the summer. Contacted the Omega boutique in VA and they ordered the parts for me. It was around $380 after taxes. They refused to put everything together since the parts are not made for this particular bracelet. I researched on here and on other forums to find which parts I needed, and I can confirm this mod works. It was a pain to put the screws on for some reason; some went in with no issue, others were very problematic. In the end it all works and the adjustable clasp makes it really comfortable to wear.
> 
> Parts are:
> 
> Adjustable clasp 117STZ004666: $261
> 2 x clasp links 118ST1589: $53/each
> 4 x 124ST3307 screws: 4 screws complimentary
> 2 x 128ST0166 pins: 2 pins complimentary
> 
> The clasp and clasp links came with enough screws and pins so technically the extra screws and pins aren't needed but you never know if you're going to strip one of these tiny screws. Better have a few extra.
> 
> The new clasp is much shorter than the OG, so I had to add a full link to the bracelet. It isn't as streamlined as the OG either, but it's a small price to pay for the ability to adjust it. I can't believe Omega can't design a simple clasp with diver extension that can be adjusted by moving a pin around.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 16769684
> 
> View attachment 16769683


If you want the same length of the OG clasp, you can use the 1154 instead of the 4666 (You get 6 micro-adjustment positions instead of 3)


The clasp ending in 4666 is 34.5mm long.
The clasp ending in 1154 is 39.5mm long.
The clasp ending in 1159 is 44mm long.

Clasp 4666 has 3 adjustments, while 1154 and 1159 both have 6 adjustments.​


----------



## Baz44

Wearing mine on a NATO just to compare the old (SM300 on gen mil NATO) and new PO on Omega NATO


----------



## Jonathan T

Love my PO 2500!


----------



## 92gli

Kaydogg said:


> Got my 2500 back in 2007. 42mm. I also updated the micro adjustment clasp..
> View attachment 16776748


Funny story time. This guy is one of my best friends. Met in high school. He got into watches a little while before me. I was living in jersey in 2007 and he calls me up one day and says "I'm buying this watch from a seller in PA, can you pick it up at fedex near you so I don't have to pay sales tax?" I rolled my eyes and said sure. I had no idea what I had in my hands at the time, but I knew it was damn nice. You don't even want to know how little he paid for this gem back then. And it was dead mint when we looked at it together! Total score. Those were the days...
I had a 45mm 2500 PO for a little while, but I still want a 2201.50. Eventually he's giving me this watch, one way or another!!! LOL


----------



## COUPET

back on its original strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16803794
> 
> 
> back on its original strap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good ! These lugs have lived a good active life


----------



## COUPET

tbensous said:


> Looks good ! These lugs have lived a good active life


indeed! as has the rest of the watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal C4S

Last post of mine before my XL goes up for sale.


----------



## mit.uhr

For me omegas best looking watch. Was my first new luxury watch, and I am fascinated like on the first day. The proportions couldn't be better. And the caseback makes this, imho, to omegas last "tool watch". Every single watch that was released after the classic PO is just jewelry


----------



## rokman

Planet ocean in a pelagos and not the ocean









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Some more holiday fun with my PO









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## belok

Anyone is willing to trade its 42 for 45.5?


----------



## Galaga




----------



## Mausbiber8888

Today my PO Quantum of Solace Limited Edition.


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## reb810

mit.uhr said:


> For me omegas best looking watch. Was my first new luxury watch, and I am fascinated like on the first day. The proportions couldn't be better. And the caseback makes this, imho, to omegas last "tool watch". Every single watch that was released after the classic PO is just jewelry
> View attachment 16809268


Agreed, as someone who’s wanted every generation of PO at some stage, this is the one I’ve settled on


----------



## Joker7843

Split Second said:


> Just can't beat the original PO!


Agreed!


----------



## Joker7843

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 16947509


One of my favorites


----------



## Galaga




----------



## vaisforlovers

This post inspired me to wear mine tomorrow! It’s gonna be a good day. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

belok said:


> Anyone has both 42 and 45.5 mm?


Yes - love them both 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## belok

om3ga_fan said:


> Yes - love them both
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Aren't you in LA area by chance?


----------



## belok




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## om3ga_fan

belok said:


> Aren't you in LA area by chance?


No; I travel out that way occasionally but do not live in CA. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

For me a had to have when first released, great posts all.
Dave


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Jasper110

On the stock rubber today. On the fence with it though 🤔 Gave it the boiling water treatment to reduce the ‘bangle effect’ but I’m still not convinced


----------



## Jasper110

It’s a no to the above OE strap. Can’t help but feel that it’s too thick and therefore disproportionately large on my 2201.50
Coming in hot and saving 95% on the cost of the OE rubber is the UncleSeiko curved end Tropic for the SKX013. More pliable, thinner and tapering, it’s a surprisingly good fit.


----------



## belok

Jasper110 said:


> It’s a no to the above OE strap. Can’t help but feel that it’s too thick and therefore disproportionately large on my 2201.50
> Coming in hot and saving 95% on the cost of the OE rubber is the UncleSeiko curved end Tropic for the SKX013. More pliable, thinner and tapering, it’s a surprisingly good fit.
> 
> View attachment 16990559
> 
> 
> View attachment 16990561
> 
> 
> View attachment 16990560


It looks like the bezel is touching the strap, no?


----------



## Jasper110

belok said:


> It looks like the bezel is touching the strap, no?


Just clear of it and no more. Bezel functions as normal.


----------



## wovivi01

Jasper110 said:


> It’s a no to the above OE strap. Can’t help but feel that it’s too thick and therefore disproportionately large on my 2201.50
> Coming in hot and saving 95% on the cost of the OE rubber is the UncleSeiko curved end Tropic for the SKX013. More pliable, thinner and tapering, it’s a surprisingly good fit.
> 
> View attachment 16990559
> 
> 
> View attachment 16990561
> 
> 
> View attachment 16990560


Hello, is this the 20mm strap?


----------



## Jasper110

wovivi01 said:


> Hello, is this the 20mm strap?


Yes, it is.


----------



## wovivi01

Jasper110 said:


> Yes, it is.


Thank you very much for the reply. That strap combo looks great. I am going to try the 22mm version for my 45mm.


----------



## Jasper110

This is the Zealande Seamaster strap fitted to the 2201.50. It requires a shim on the underside to fill the gap between the bottom of the case and the strap. Once fitted it’s a great fit. The strap is so supple you can lay the watch face up. None of the oval shaping effect that the OE rubber strap has.


----------



## Buick




----------



## Jon Kenney




----------



## pdaigle

On the wrist this week! Closest reference I have with Fall/Halloween colors. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitar2tom

guitar2tom said:


> Just swaped the original clasp for a newer adjustable one so I can wear the bracelet in the summer. Contacted the Omega boutique in VA and they ordered the parts for me. It was around $380 after taxes. They refused to put everything together since the parts are not made for this particular bracelet. I researched on here and on other forums to find which parts I needed, and I can confirm this mod works. It was a pain to put the screws on for some reason; some went in with no issue, others were very problematic. In the end it all works and the adjustable clasp makes it really comfortable to wear.
> 
> Parts are:
> 
> Adjustable clasp 117STZ004666: $261
> 2 x clasp links 118ST1589: $53/each
> 4 x 124ST3307 screws: 4 screws complimentary
> 2 x 128ST0166 pins: 2 pins complimentary
> 
> The clasp and clasp links came with enough screws and pins so technically the extra screws and pins aren't needed but you never know if you're going to strip one of these tiny screws. Better have a few extra.
> 
> The new clasp is much shorter than the OG, so I had to add a full link to the bracelet. It isn't as streamlined as the OG either, but it's a small price to pay for the ability to adjust it. I can't believe Omega can't design a simple clasp with diver extension that can be adjusted by moving a pin around.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 16769684
> 
> View attachment 16769683


Just bumping this up from a few month ago with an update on the clasp in case it helps anyone.

Yesterday morning I was wearing the watch and the adjustable clasp 117STZ004666 would not open, the buttons weren't coming out all the way. I had to get my a small screwdriver to unscrew a link to take it off (thank God I wasn't at the airport...). Wrote to the Tyson Galleria Omega boutique near DC where I got it, they told me to come drop it off for them to repair it. I don't live close at all but I decided to drive down there.

Before I left MacGyver me decided to see if perhaps something was jamming the mecanism inside so I unscrewed the only two screws I could see on the clasp itself. At least 18 small pieces came flying out. Oh well the technicians should be able to put it back together. Arrived at the boutique, I get laughed at and the guy there says since the clasp was 'in a million pieces' he was not going to give this to his technician. He goes in the back to see if he has one in stock. Comes back and says it'll cost me $250. Not doing that. I'll pass on that guy's attitude but suffice to say after 10 years wearing Omega watches I don't think I'll be back.

I get home, pour myself a beer and start putting this thing back myself. Not easy when you haven't done it before but I managed without too many issues. If I can do it I sure hope a trained technician at Omega can as well. After putting it back together, I noticed what the problem was: two screws keeping the clasp tightly closed were missing. I remember noticing how loose the two only screws on the clasp were when I took them out . Two of these 4 srcews must have come loose enough to fall out. One more screw and the clasp was coming apart on my wrist. For all of you out there with an adjustable clasp... check your screws before you leave the house! Hopefully I can locate two screws to lock that clasp in place, until then it's back on nato and I'm thinking about putting the old push pin clasp back on. The adjustable clasp just doesn't seem very safe anymore.

Sorry for the long read just wanted to warn you guys about that!


----------



## belok

In its own nature


----------



## Galaga




----------



## Galaga




----------

